# möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen



## ameise11 (6. November 2008)

*möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hallo,

mein jetziger pc :

pentium4 3 GHz, FX 5500, 512 RAM,  seagate 200GB ST3200021A ( deutlich hörbar und kratzt oft ), monitor philips 170S5FS

denke es ist zeit für einen wechsel.



ich habe  mal einen pc zusammengestellt , dazu noch alternativen :

cpu--E7200 , wenn es sich lohnt vielleicht E8200 oder gar E8400

gehäuse-- bach VX VF 4000BWS , thermaltake M9 

netzteil-- chieftec GPS-550AB-A,

grafikkarte-- ??, vielleicht eine HD4850 oder HD4870

ram-- 2x2GB Aeneon

mainboard--gigabyte EP-45 DS3 oder EP-45-DS3P

festplatte --  western digital 640 GB WD6400AAKS, samsung HD642JJ 640 
GB,  seagate ST3500320AS  500GB

DVD-brenner-- LG GH-22LP20

CPU Kühler--  ??  , vielleicht Thermaltake DuOrb, Mini Typhoon, Big typ 120, 

MONITOR  -- 
Monitor LG LCD W2252V, 22'' wide, 10000:1, 2 ms, DVI, HDMI,
Monitor Philips 220XW8FB, 22'' LCD, Widescreen, 1000:1, 5ms, VGA, DVI-D, HDMI, USB
Monitor Philips 200CW8FB,Wide,1680 x 1050,5 ms,1000:1, DVI-D, USB
Monitor Samsung SM T220, 22'' LCD, 2 ms, DVI, D-Sub, 20000:1, 170/160, 
Monitor Samsung SM 2253LW, 22'' LCD, 8000:1, 2 ms, DVI, 
Monitor Samsung SM 2253BW, 22'' LCD, 2 ms, 300:1, 8000:1, D-Sub, DVI,
Monitor Philips 220WS8FB, 22'' LCD, widescreen, 1000:1, 5ms, VGA, DVI-D
Monitor LG LCD W2242T , 22'' wide, DVI, 8000:1, 5ms


noch folgende eigenschaften sollte der neue haben :

- nicht zu teuer, höchstens bis 880 € ohne monitor
- leise , auf jeden fall 
-aufrüstbar, sollte sich auch in 3 jahren aufrüsten lassen , und nicht , dass ich alle komponenten wieder neu kaufen muss , wie bei einem mediamarkt pc, denke  da an z.b netzteil und kühler
-ich sollte schon auch in 2 jahren gute spiele spielen können
- gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis
- übertakten würde ich auch gern ( cpu und grafik )

danke


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

cpu: intel core 2 quad q6600 / core 2 duo e8400
board: asus p5q pr / gigabyte p45 ds4
ram: 2x2gb g.skill 1000er
case: geschmackssache vll. antec three hundred oder coolermaster 690
graka: 4850 oder 4870
psu: corsair oder so was mit ca.600w
hdd: samsung hd642jj
brenner: samsung shd213 (oder so) super writemaster mit s-ata
cpu-cooler: was von alpenföhn, scythe, thermalright oder noctua. die sind leise.

screen: samsung syncmaster 226Bw/CW oder hp2207


----------



## ameise11 (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wird aber teuer dein vorschlag , was ist mit z.b.  den monitoren die ich aufgezählt habe ?
den E8400 nur , wenns unbedingt notwendig wäre . (am anfang meiner überlegungen wollte ich einen AMD 5000+ black edition )
wenn ich den E7200 übertakte dann habe ich quasi auch einen E8400 , oder ?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wenn ich den E7200 übertakte dann habe ich quasi auch einen E8400 , oder ?



Nein, denn der E7200 hat nur 3 MiB Level2 Cahce, die E8x00 Serie hat dagegen 6 MiB Level2 Cache.

Zum Netzteil das hier reicht dicke aus: Enermax PRO82+ 425W
550 oder 600 Watt sind für einen PC mit nur einer Graka völlig überzogen.
Als Board reicht, wenn man nicht übertakten möchte ein EP45-DS3 von Gigabyte oder ein P5Q von Asus total aus. Genauso auch beim Speicher, beim Non-OC PC reicht der da aus: 800er CL5
Als HHD wäre die Samsung F1 Platte mit 640GB empfehlenswert, weil leise und pfeilschnell.


MFG


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wer lesen kann ist hier klar im vorteil:


> - übertakten würde ich auch gern ( cpu und grafik )


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist hier klar im vorteil:



Ein Glück das ich nicht lesen kann  es war mir einfach zu viel Text und davon habe ich Heute schon mehr als genug genossen 

Im Ernst, selbst mit den Gigabyte EP45-DS3 und ASUS P5Q lassen sich stabile FSB Werte von 500MHz und mehr erreichen und die zur Verfügung gestellten Spannungen reichen mehr als aus um die CPU ins schwitzen zu bringen 


Je nach gewählter CPU ist mit 800er Speicher auch mehr oder weniger OC möglich ohne das der Speicher überfordert ist.

Im Klartext: der E8400 würde mit 3,6 GHz laufen (ohne SpeicherOC; den kann man ja auch übertakten und dann geht´s noch höher).
und der E7200 kommt sogar auf 3800 MHz ohne das der Speicher übertaktet wurde.

Es kommt drauf an wieviel du / auf wieviel du übertakten möchtest 


MFG


----------



## ameise11 (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) vielleicht von 3 bis 3,5 GHz  übertakten und die grafikkarte auch , kommt drauf an welche !?
wenn die grafikkarte zu laut wäre , könnte ich einen zalman VF-900 -vga-kühler einbauen , den habe ich bei meinem händler gesehen ?

b) würde also jetzt der E7200  oder vielleicht E8200( der hat 6 MB , und wenn ich den dann übertakte habe,denke ich mal, ich eine sehr starke CPU)  für die zukunft reichen  ?

c) was sagt ihr zu meinen monitoren ?

d) sind die cpu-kühler gut ? besonders der DuOrb ist etwas teuer ?!


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (6. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn du übertaktest sparst du und bekommst trotzdem eine anspruchsvolle leistung. daher würde ich dir grundsätzlich zu einem Intel Core 2 Duo E7300, Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 und DDR2-800 Speicher raten.

solltest du allerdings nicht übertakten kommst du nicht um einen E8400 oder besser herum.

der rest des rechners ist ja eigentlich der selbe. eine gute grafikkarte ist daher pflicht. grafikpower kann man nie genug haben! günstig und stark sind amd karte und daher im moment keine schlechte wahl. 

die samsung HD642JJ hat wohl auch das beste p/l-verhältnis.

um das ganze möglichst leise arbeiten zu lassen muss ein guter cpu-kühler rein. z.b. ein thermalright ultra 120 extreme mit passendem 120 mm lüfter. am besten der gleiche wie die restlichen gehäuselüfter ( falls möglich; z.b. von scythe ). damit bleibt dein E7300 auch kühl genug wenn du übertaktest. für einen E8400 ist der allerdings etwas zu gross ( leistungstechnisch gesehen ). da reicht auch ein kleinerer aus.
als netzteil reicht ein 500 watt netzteil enermax oder bequiet.

beim monitor empfehle ich dir einen chimei CMV-222H.

alles zusammen( e7300, GA-EP45-DS3,2GiB Speicher, hd4870, usw. ) sollte nicht mehr als 880 euro kosten.


----------



## ameise11 (7. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ist das übertakten schwer , wie macht man das und was muss man beachten , (kühler ,.. ?)?
geht der processor schneller kaputt , wenn man übertaktet ?
warum nicht der E8200, der hat ja 6 MB cache , wenn ich den dann übertakte , 

b) ich habe an einen xigmatek red scorpion gedacht  oder aber ein thermaltake mini typhoon oder  thermaltake DuOrb ?

c) ich möchte eigentlich  4 GB speicher haben, was muss ich denn da noch beachten wenn ich processor und grafik übertakte, beim E8200 , E7300 , E8400 ?

d) welche grafikkarten sind leise und trotzdem gut , vielleicht Gainward GS ?

e) was ist denn das für ein monitor chimei, so was hat mein händler nicht, ist denn keiner gut von denen , die ich vorgeschlagen habe ?

f) ich habe gelesen ,dass es nicht auf die watt-zahl beim netzteil ankommt, sondern auf ampere-werte, würde da der enermax 425 W für die zukunft reichen ?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (7. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also nimm:
E8400 lässt sich einfach prima übertakten ist einfach ein super teil
für 4gig ist ein x64bit sys nicht schlecht
Naja auf jeden eine 4870 ja eine gainward vll oder eine msi oc edition
Nimm las monitor einen samsung syncmaster
Ja das 425watt reit wobei ich ein 525 von der gleiche firma bevorzugen würde


----------



## ameise11 (7. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ok, und würde ein BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt für die zukunft reichen, da ich wie gesagt nicht alle teile in 3 bis 4 jahren nochmal neu kaufen möchte .

b) ein E8400 ist mir zu teuer,wäre es nicht besser einen E8200 zu nehmen ( der hat ja  6MB, bis wieviel eigentlich kann man ihn übertakten)und dann zu übertakten? ich würde doch lieber wenn es nicht schwer ist, übertakten , was muss ich denn beim übertakten beachten, siehe oben frage,
wie ist denn da der stromverbrauch  überhaupt, habe ich vergessen zu fragen  wenn ich den 7200 bis 3,8 ghz übertakte ?

ich würde  OCZ 4 GB kit 800er, gold, xtc , vista performance,  nehmen ?

c) welchen syncmaster würdest du nehmen ?

d) was heisst "Naja auf jeden eine 4870 ja eine gainward vll"  ,verstehe diesen satz nicht ganz 
wie gesagt, sollte nicht laut sein, und lohnt es sich vielleicht einen extra vga-kühler einzubauen, vielleicht den zalman VF-900 , möchte vielleicht auch grafikkarte übertakten ?

d)der bach VX ist doch gut im preis leistungsverhältnis , oder ? ,auch ein gehäuse möchte ich  auf jeden fall noch in 3 -4 jahren noch benutzen können und aufrüsten können .!


----------



## Tom3004 (7. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nimm eine 4870 1Gb von Club3D die übertaktete Version


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) ok, und würde ein BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt für die zukunft reichen, da ich wie gesagt nicht alle teile in 3 bis 4 jahren nochmal neu kaufen möchte .


Ja na klar reicht das Netzteil für die Zukunft. Wenn du eh vor hast nichts neues einzubauen, dann ändert sich ja auch der Stromverbrauch nicht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber lieber zum Enermax MODU82+ 425W oder zum PRO82+ 425W greifen, da es einen ticken besser ist und zudem billiger.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) ein E8400 ist mir zu teuer,wäre es nicht besser einen E8200 zu nehmen ( der hat ja 6MB, bis wieviel eigentlich kann man ihn übertakten)und dann zu übertakten? ich würde doch lieber wenn es nicht schwer ist, übertakten , was muss ich denn beim übertakten beachten, siehe oben frage,
> wie ist denn da der stromverbrauch  überhaupt, habe ich vergessen zu fragen  wenn ich den 7200 bis 3,8 ghz übertakte ?


Du kannst natürlich auch den E8200 nehmen und auch übertakten. Wie weit man übertakten kann dir niemand genau sagen. Mein E8200 geht unter Luft stabil bis 4,1 GHz. Die E7200 gehen meisten so bis 3,8-3,9 GHz. Aber wie gesagt es kann dir keiner so genau sagen, du kannst Glück haben und bis 4,5 GHz kommen oder auch Pech haben und nur bis 3,0 GHz kommen.
Übertakten ist eigentlich nicht schwer, du must mal hier im Forum gucken, da gits im Overclocking Unterforum ein schönes How To Overclocking.

Der Stromverbrauch ist bei meinen E8200@4,0GHz relativ gering, ein E7200@3,8GHz sollte durch den geringeren Takt und wegen der weniger Transistoren noch ein Stücken unter den eines E8200 liegen.




ameise11 schrieb:


> ich würde  OCZ 4 GB kit 800er, gold, xtc , vista performance,  nehmen ?


Ich nicht 
Ne im Ernst, der OCZ Speicher ist viel zu teuer und du bezahlst da nur den Namen mit. Vorteile gegenüber billigeren RAM wie A-Data oder MDTwirst du keine haben.
Den Speicherkauf würde ich an deiner Stelle davon abhängig machen, was du für eine CPU kaufen willst und wie hoch du diese übertakten willst.


MFG


----------



## ameise11 (8. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) das netzteil sollte auch ausreichen ,wenn ich mir eine neue grafikarte und vielleicht processor in 3 -4 jahren kaufen

b) ich werde einen E8200 nehmen. welchen speicher dann , vielleicht geht das von aeneon 4GB ?
   ( nur so : ich habe heute ein 4,5 GB grosses archiv ausgepackt, es hat 30 min gedauert, habe einen P 4 3,0 GHz)

c) ist mein gehäuse gut bach vx ?

d)was haltet ihr vom thermaltake big typ 120 und tehrmaltake DuOrb ?

e) als ich gestern im laden war da fiel mir der   LG LCD W2252V, 22" (,2 ms,10000:1, DVI,HDMI,..) ins auge , scheint nicht schlecht zu sein , hat auch HDMI, und teuer ist er auch nicht beim händler  178 € (ohne mehrwertsteuer , die werde ich nicht bezahlen , die kriege ich zurück , weil ich im ausland momentan bin, und dort kaufe )
was sagt ihr dazu ?

f)  das Netzteil von  , Enermax 425W MODU82+ EMD425AWT, würde ich nehmen wenns reicht auch wen ich in 2-4 jahren aufrüste .

mein händler hat leider nur viele von thermaltake un dein paar OCZs, könnt ihr mir vielleicht von denen einige empfehlen ?


danke


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) das netzteil sollte auch ausreichen ,wenn ich mir eine neue grafikarte und vielleicht processor in 3 -4 jahren kaufen


Warum sollte das NT nicht reichen? Der Stromverbrauch eines PCs ist in den letzten paar Jahren nur unwesentlich angestiegen. Dein neues System (mit E8200 und 4870) dürfte ohne OC maximal 240 Watt verbrauchen. Mit OC wären es ca. 300, 310 Watt, das entspricht dann ca. 264-273 Watt. Das sind genug Reserven für eine noch stärkere Graka (wobei die 4870 nach der GTX 280 gerade das Maximum an Stromverbrauch unter den Single-GPU-Karten darstellt) und einen noch stärkeren Prozessor.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) ich werde einen E8200 nehmen. welchen speicher dann , vielleicht geht das von aeneon 4GB ?


Der Speicher von Aeneon geht ohne Probleme und du bekommst den E8200 auf 3,2 GHz ohne den Speicher zu übertakten. Ein paar MHz mehr gehen immer allerdings sind die Aeneons nicht gerade für ihr OC Potenzial bekannt. Aber ich würde sagen DDR2-860 bis DDR2-900 dürfte auch damit drin sein. Das entspräche dann 3,44 GHz (wenn er DDR2-860 schafft) bzw. 3,6 GHz (wenn er DDR2-900 schafft).
Wenn du noch höher hinaus willst solltest du zu einen DDR2-1000 Kit oder DDR2-1066 Kit greifen: z.B. das hier G.Skill




ameise11 schrieb:


> d)was haltet ihr vom thermaltake big typ 120 und tehrmaltake DuOrb ?


Vom DuOrb ist abzuraten, der hat beim pcgh Test ganz schlecht abgeschnitten. der Big Typ sieht brauchbarer aus. Gibts dort nichts von Scythe?



ameise11 schrieb:


> f)  das Netzteil von  , Enermax 425W MODU82+ EMD425AWT, würde ich nehmen wenns reicht auch wen ich in 2-4 jahren aufrüste .


Wie oben schon gesagt, das sollte reichen. Ich hab mir sogar nur ein PRO82+ mit 385 Watt geholt und bereue es kein bissl 



ameise11 schrieb:


> mein händler hat leider nur viele von thermaltake un dein paar OCZs, könnt ihr mir vielleicht von denen einige empfehlen ?



Das ist natürlich schlecht. m.Mn nach ist OCZ zu teuer und Thermaltake ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.

MFG


----------



## ameise11 (11. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

geht auch A-DATA  800er?

, weil der ist relativ günstig beim händler, würde 2 gleiche 2 GB nehmen, ich denke 3,2 GHz reicht als leistung aus ,wenn ich übertakte ,auch für die zukunft.

als processor nehme ich E8200 (wegen 6 MB) und den alpenföhn grossclockner blue edition, vielleicht aber auch big typ 120. mein händler hat leider keinen alpenföhn , sondern sehr viele von tehrmaltake und den  arctic freezer 7 pro.


----------



## ameise11 (13. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...

b)    computerbase hat eine powercolour 4850 PCS getestet, die sei leise (idle: 43,5 db ; last:45,5 db) , würde die  für einen 22" reichen ? ( sind 45 db/3,5 sone  nicht sehr viel ?)

ich habe in der pc games hardware ausgabe 9/2008 , gelesen ,dass die GTX260 (idle :1 sone; last:1,9 sone )etwa besser abschneidet als die 4870. hat bessere werte und ist etwas leiser.

wie steht es um die club 3D 4870 OC ?


c) wenn die nicht reicht , könnte ich dann eine 4870 nehmen  und dann den VF-900-vga-kühler drauf machen ?

d) was sagt ihr zu den phenoms X4 9850 black ed.,9550, 9600. ? 
die 9600 und 9550 liegen  im preisbereich von E8200.

e) wie ist das mit dem stromverbrauch bei einem z. enermax 525 W modu+, verbraucht er viel strom oder nur so viel 
wie verlang wird vom system ?


danke


----------



## ameise11 (14. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...
f) was hält ihr von Tagan, Hiper,BFG , Trust und Fortron  netzteilen, das sind doch auch netzteile mit markenqualität ?

z.b.
- 500 W ATX 2, FORTRON, BlueStorm II, ATX 2
- 530 W ATX 2, HIPER 4K530-MU TYPE-R
- 680 W ATX 2, BFG, MX-680, 80%+, 120mm , modular, PFC  (5 JAHRE GARANTIE )
- 550 W ATX 2, BFG, LS-550, 80%+, 135mm , PFC ( 5 JAHRE GARANTIE )
- 430 W ATX 2, TAGAN, Super Silent TG430-U22, 2Force 
- 450 W ATX 2, TRUST, PW-5200

welchen würdet ihr nehmen , kabelmanagement haben leider nicht alle , trotzdem ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das Fortron ist OK, aber auch schon recht alt.
Tagan mag ich nicht, sind auch nicht soo besonders (außer dem Superrock), der Rest schaut eher nach Billig oder unterdurchschnittlichem Bling-Bling aus.
Bei BFG weiß ich nicht, was drin ist, die älteren Hipers sind nicht besonders gut...

Wirklich empfehelenswert wäre z.B. ein Coolermaster Silent Pro mit 500W, ist aber auch teurer...


ameise11 schrieb:


> d) was sagt ihr zu den phenoms X4 9850 black ed.,9550, 9600. ?
> die 9600 und 9550 liegen  im preisbereich von E8200.


Wären eine ALternative zum 'Inteleinheitsbrei', hier hast die Wahl zwischen AMD und nVidia Chipsätzen, die auf der AMD Plattform beide gleich gut sind und ihre Vorzüge und Nachteile haben.
Persönlich find ich die Tools von NVidia nicht besonders prickelnd, auch das im IDE Mode des S-ATA Controllers nur 4 Ports gehen, ist nicht soo toll.
Dafür sind sie sparsamer und hybrid SLI geht.

Der Multi vom 9850BE und 9950BE ist nach oben hin offen!


ameise11 schrieb:


> e) wie ist das mit dem stromverbrauch bei einem z. enermax 525 W modu+, verbraucht er viel strom oder nur so viel
> wie verlang wird vom system ?


Logischerweise wird nur das aufgenommen, was auch gebraucht wird...
Plus eben dem was das NT selbst verbrät.


----------



## ameise11 (15. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also hier mal die daten des  BFG LS-550 :

kann man damit eine z.b. HD4870 oder GTX280 betreiben mit einem C2D quad-core, reicht der ?


Specifications
>    ATX12V 2.2
>    Quad 12V Rails
>    SATA Connectors
>    PCI Express Ready
>    Efficiency: > 80% Typical
>    Silent 135mm Intake Fan
>    BFG Thermal Control Technology
>    Protection Circuitry
>    MTBF: > 100,000 hours at 25°C, > 40,000 hours at 40°C
>    550W Continuous Rated at 40°C
>    Safety Approval: CCC, CB, UL, TUV, CE, CSA, CUL, NEMKO, SAA, GS, VDE
>    Dimensions: 8.6cm W x 15cm H x 16cm D (3.4" W x 6" H x 6.4" D)
>    5 Year Warranty
DC Output
>    +3.3V = 24A
>    +5V = 30A
>    +3.3V +5V Max. Combined Wattage = 150W
>    +12V1 = 20A
>    +12V2 = 20A
>    +12V3 = 20A
>    +12V4 = 20A
>    +12V Max. Combined Wattage = 480W
>    -12V = 0.5A
>    +5VSB = 3.0A
Included In Box
>    1 x 550 Watt Power Supply Unit
>    1 x US Power Cable
>    1 x User's Guide
>    4 x Mounting Screws
Connectors
>    1 x 24-Pin (20+4-Pin) Motherboard Connector
>    1 x 8-Pin (4+4-Pin) CPU 12V Power Connector
>    1 x 6-Pin PCI Express Connector
>    1 x 8-Pin (6+2-Pin) PCI Express Connector
>    6 x 4-Pin Molex Connectors
>    2 x 4-Pin Floppy Connectors
>    4 x SATA Connectors
Works With The Following Motherboards
>    PCI Express
>    AGP
>    PCI


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das ist kein Problem. Die 12V Leitungen sind stark genug und die Combined Power auch.

Das scheint ein gutes NT zu sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Der Jonny hats getestet.
JonnyGURU.com - Power Supply Reviews and more! - Reviews - BFG LS550 550W

Scheint ein eher unbekannter Hersteller zu sein...
Würd hier eher das Coolermaster Silentpro mit 500W nehmen, das ist ein Enhance Design...


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ne Junge hol dir den 8400er das Ding pimpt dein Ding...der ist echt einer der geilsten Dual-Cores die es im mom gibt. Dann empfehle ich dir das Gigabyte p45 ds5 und als Graka ne 4870. Netzeil wäre dann Corsair 620 Watt oder noch besser das Enermax 625 W Modu+ 82. Musst du aber aufpassen das gibt es in 2 Versionen, nehm am besten die mit Kabelmanagement^^ansonsten Siehst gut aus mit der Festplatte, Gehäuse wie gesagt Geschmacksache ob Midi oder Big? Laufwerk ist auch okay naja dann hau mal rein


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Boh, alda krass ey, weissu...

Weil erstens bringts auch nicht wirklich, zum anderen ist der LGA775 ziemlich tot, nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit wirds keine CPUs mehr zu anständigen Preisen geben, vorallendingen nix besseres als es jetzt schon gibt.
Dazu kommt, dass die 'nur' 60€ doch 'nen ganzer Batzen Geld ist...

Der Umstand, das du mit solch hohen Wattzahlen bei den Netzteilen handtierst und das du einfach mal irgendwas ohne nennenswerte Begründung reinschmeißt, zeugt nicht gerad davon, das du wirklich weißt, wovon du sprichst...
625W sind einfach völliger Unsinn, das kann man bei einem Mehrsockelsystem mit mehreren Grafikkarten nehmen, aber doch nicht bei einem 'normalen' Singleprocessor System mit einer Grafikkarte!
Hier würd sogar ein gutes 350W Netzteil locker reichen - auch mit Phenom 9850BE...
Allerdings sind die NTs dieser Kategorie nicht wirklich gut, so dass man hier besser zu einem 450-500W NT greift...


----------



## simons700 (15. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Ne Junge hol dir den 8400er das Ding pimpt dein Ding...der ist echt einer der geilsten Dual-Cores die es im mom gibt. Dann empfehle ich dir das Gigabyte p45 ds5 und als Graka ne 4870. Netzeil wäre dann Corsair 620 Watt oder noch besser das Enermax 625 W Modu+ 82. Musst du aber aufpassen das gibt es in 2 Versionen, nehm am besten die mit Kabelmanagement^^ansonsten Siehst gut aus mit der Festplatte, Gehäuse wie gesagt Geschmacksache ob Midi oder Big? Laufwerk ist auch okay naja dann hau mal rein



pfosten


----------



## ameise11 (17. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe folgendes mainboard gefunden , ist es gut ?  es ist relativ günstig,

- MBO ASROCK, s. 775, PENRYN1600SLI-110DB, NVIDIA nFORCE 650i SLI, BUS 1600 MHz, serial 
ATA II, 2 x PCIE x8, 1 x PCIE x16 , 

- was sagt ihr auch zum scythe ninja 2 alcu kühler ,empfehlenswert ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nein, es ist Mist.

Der nForce 650i Unterstützt meist die WOlfdales nicht und technisch ist das Teil mehrere Jahre alt, vor 3 Jahren oder so gabs diese SB bei AMD...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Boh, alda krass ey, weissu...


 
Dissen dissen, ohne Ende, voll fett al das hier da wo... 



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe folgendes mainboard gefunden , ist es gut ? es ist relativ günstig,
> 
> - MBO ASROCK, s. 775, PENRYN1600SLI-110DB, NVIDIA nFORCE 650i SLI, BUS 1600 MHz, serial
> ATA II, 2 x PCIE x8, 1 x PCIE x16 ,
> ...


 
Also, das Mainboard ist ein alter Schinken, Stefan hats ja schon dezent erwähnt. 

Wieso greifst du nicht deinen ursprünglichen Plan auf (war doch mal einer da, oder?) und schnappst dir einen netten AMD Dual Core Prozessor mit gutem Mainboard:
Das hier oder auch das da.
Du kannst dann später den Deneb einbauen und bist sicher für die nächsten Jahre.
Das von dir favorisierte Intel System wird sicher nach zwei bis drei Jahren die Luft aus gehen und dann versuch mal noch passende und gute Prozessoren für den Sockel 775 zu finden.


----------



## ameise11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie ist der X4 9650, kann  ich auch dann  crysis spielen ?

wenn dann der deneb kommt ,der wird dann den sockel AM2 haben,richtig, also dann ein mainboard mit AM2 kaufen und mit welchem chipsatz 
?
es ist ja nicht nur der prozessor ,wie steht es z.b um die PCIe schnittstelle , denn wenn ich den prozessor nach 3 jahren tauschen kann,aber nicht die grafikkarte (vielleicht kaufe ich jetzt eine 4850 oder 4870) ,dann ist das nicht gut ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest, wärs eine brauchbare CPU, der Deneb kommt am 8.1.09 bzw wird dann vorgestellt, er wird auch in AM2+ Boards passen, sogar in einigen (wenigen) AM2 Boards wird er lauffähig sein.

Was meinst du mit dem letzten Satz??
In 3 Jahren wirst du wohl auch bei AMD nicht aufrüsten können, da es dann kein BIOS Support für die dann kommenden 32nm CPUs geben wird.


----------



## ameise11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wie wärs mit denen:

-MBO ASROCK, s. AM2+, K10N750SLI-WIFI, NVIDIA nFORCE 750a SLI, BUS 2600 MHz, serial ATA II, RAID, 7.1 , DDR 2, 1Gbps, WiFi, ATX 2

-MBO ABIT, s. AM2, KN9 SLI, nFORCE 570 SLI, BUS 2000 MHz, serial ATA II, RAID, 7.1 , DDR 2, 2x 1Gbps, FireWire, ATX 2, 

b) was ist mit der PCIe-schnittstelle in 3 jahren, wird die abgelöst sein ?
quantenslipstream hat mir vorgeschlagen einen athlon ,AM2+ zu nehmen (wegen zukunft ).
denn wenn es keine neuen karten für PCIe gibt ,lohnt sich eher ein intel-system(E8200 statt X4 9650),richtig ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wenn, dann das Asrock, das Abit hat den völlig veralteten und mieserablen MCP55 drauf, der auch heute noch auf den nForce x80i und 790i für Probleme sorgt.
Allerdings würd ich hier eher ein ASUS M3A78 PRO oder MSI K9N2 Platinum oder KA780G bzw KA790GX oder DKA790GX nehmen.

Nein, PCI Express wird in nächster Zeit nicht abgelöst, hier kann man also nichts neues erwarten.


----------



## ameise11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)lont es sich jetzt ein z.b. athlon X4 9650zu nehmen (wegen AM2+ ,zukunft, hoffentlich wird mein mainboard ,die neuen 45nm bzw 32nm prozessoren auch in zukunft unterstützen), ich könnte mir aber auch noch einen intel Q9550 /LGA775 vielleicht in 3 jahren kaufen, dann wird so einer bestimmt billiger sein, er wird wahrscheinlich auch noch in 3 jahren gute leistung liefern trotz core i7 und so  ?
was meint ihr ,was ist besser ?

b) wie steht es um die grafikarte, einige sagen die club3D  4870  normal/OC wäre gut andere sagen : ist nicht gut.
was denn jetzt ?

wenn der kühler das problem ist könnte ich ja einen zalman VF-900  drauftun, den hat mein händler ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

1. In 3 Jahren wirst du dir keinen Q9550 kaufen können weils ihn dann nicht mehr geben wird 
Die LGA775 Prozessoren laufen aus und werden nächstes Jahr abgekündigt.

2. Hier würd ich eher eine HD4850 nehmen und dafür dann ev. 'ne Black Edition (mit offenem Multi, nach oben).


----------



## ameise11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ein X4 9650 ist nicht gut ? kann ich mit dem crysis spielen , oder ist ein E8200 da besser (aber halt LGA775) !
wenn der X4 nicht mehr in 2 jahren reicht ,dann kann  ich mir halt ein deneb kaufen ?
die core i7 sind doch wirklich teuer und diese leistung braucht man doch eigentlich gar nicht .

b) würdest zu auch die club3D OC empfehlen oder ne andere , aber für einen 22" wäre eine 4870 oder GTX260  deutlich besser
die gigabyte GTX260 würde bei meinem händler 210 € kosten ! ?

c) was sagst du zum VF-900 kühler ,den kann ich ja draufmachen,wenn der referenz zu laut ist und nicht gut kühlt ( es sollte nicht laut sein wenn ich z.b einen film auf dem pc schaue) ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

1. Ich hab nicht gesagt, das er nicht gut ist, ich sagte, das die Black Editions einen nach oben offenen Multi haben, so dass man sie auch übertakten kann, die non BEs nicht soo gut.
Wie lange die CPU halten wird, mag ich nicht sagen.
Ich würd aber denken/vermuten das der Phenom X4 länger halten wird, von der Leistung.

2. Kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich nicht weiß, wie laut die Karte ist...
Würd aber eher die HD4870 der GTX260 bevorzugen.

3. Der Kühler sollte Leistungsmäßig ausreichend sein, aber vergiss nicht die Spannungsregler nicht zu kühlen, die sind sehr wichtig!


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) würdest zu auch die club3D OC empfehlen oder ne andere , aber für einen 22" wäre eine 4870 oder GTX260  deutlich besser
> die gigabyte GTX260 würde bei meinem händler 210 € kosten ! ?



Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine HD4870 mit 1.024MB nehmen. Die ist schneller als die GTX260 und kostet dabei teilweise weniger/gleich viel.

Die billigste HD4870 1GB bekommst du schon für ca. 237,00 Euro:

*Palit/XpertVision Radeon HD 4870 Sonic, 1024MB GDDR5 im Preisvergleich*


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> es ist ja nicht nur der prozessor ,wie steht es z.b um die PCIe schnittstelle , denn wenn ich den prozessor nach 3 jahren tauschen kann,aber nicht die grafikkarte (vielleicht kaufe ich jetzt eine 4850 oder 4870) ,dann ist das nicht gut ?


 
Du denkst schon, was du in 3 Jahren machen willst?
Ist das nicht etwas zu weit gegriffen? 
In 3 Jahren wirst du einen Computer haben, an den du heute noch nicht zu denken wagst.


----------



## ameise11 (20. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was würde sich jetzt lohnen zu kaufen , welchen processor und warum ?

b) mein händler hat eine club3D 4870 OC, die geht doch auch , dazu werde ich einen zalman VF-900 kühler kaufen , um dann ihn später draufzumachen,wenn der referenz zu laut ist !?
ich möchte auf dem pc in ruhe filme schauen können !

c) ich denke deswegen an die zukunft, weil ich mir nicht einen ganz neuen pc in 3 jahren kaufen möchte, nicht alle komponenten( z.b. netzteil , kühler, mainboard, speicher )


----------



## ameise11 (24. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...

d) würde anstelle eines Enermax 425 W der BFG LS 550W, und anstelle des EKL grossclockner der Scythe ninja 2 ausreichen, weil enermax/grossclockner hat mein händler nicht, muss ich mir aus deutschland irgendwie dann anschaffen wenns unbedingt sein muss .

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## ameise11 (26. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...

e) 
Crysis v1.21
Fraps/Contact (1280x1024, 4xAA, 8xAF, Very High Quality) :

die 4870 schafft hier nur 21.10 fraps , das ist doch überhaupt nicht spielbar, oder ?


----------



## ameise11 (30. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...

f) würdet ihr ein enermax modu 425 nehmen oder ein BFG LS 550 W  ?
ich möchte auch die CPU (E8200/E8400) übertakten) und eine 4870 wird es auch sein ?
reicht mir 425 W ?

g) wenns geht würde ich statt aeneon oder a-data , die nehmen : 

RAM, 4 GB (2GB + 2GB), DDR 2, PC-6400, 800 MHz, MUSHKIN Value Series


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das Enermax würd ich nehmen, nicht das BFG; da weiß ich nicht, was drin ist, glaub aber nicht, das es ans Enermax ran kommt.

Und beim SPeicher was einfaches mit 1,8V...


----------



## ameise11 (30. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe davor noch ein paar fragen gestellt , wenn ihr mir sie  auch kurz beantworten könnt wäre ich sehr dankbar .

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe davor noch ein paar fragen gestellt , wenn ihr mir sie auch kurz beantworten könnt wäre ich sehr dankbar .
> 
> danke


 
Kannst du die Fragen bitte nochmals zusammenfassen? 
Wäre super.


----------



## ameise11 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was würde sich jetzt lohnen zu kaufen , welchen processor und warum ?

b) mein händler hat eine club3D 4870 OC, die geht doch auch , dazu werde ich einen zalman VF-900 kühler kaufen , um dann ihn später draufzumachen,wenn der referenz zu laut ist !?
ich möchte auf dem pc in ruhe filme schauen können !

c) ich denke deswegen an die zukunft, weil ich mir nicht einen ganz neuen pc in 3 jahren kaufen möchte, nicht alle komponenten( z.b. netzteil , kühler, mainboard, speicher )

e)
Crysis v1.21
Fraps/Contact (1280x1024, 4xAA, 8xAF, Very High Quality) :

die 4870 schafft hier nur 21.10 fraps , das ist doch überhaupt nicht spielbar, oder ?
ameise11 ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen

f) aber sind die mushkins nicht besser als aeneon oder a-data, wegen übertaktung des prozessors ?

g) wenn ich einen E8200 übertakten kann ( ich nehme an , locker bis 3,3 GHz), warum sollte man sich einen E8600 kaufen.

würde dann ein netzteil von enermax 425 modu nehmen, wenn er reicht, zwecks übertaktung .


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) jetzt 'irgendeinen' AMD X2 Prozessor um die 50€ -> schnell genug und nicht so teuer als dass es weh tun würd, wenn man ihn 'wegtut'.
b) die Club3D hat doch schon einen anderen Quirl denn die 'normalen' HD4870, der durchaus leiser sein kann, wenn die Lüftersteuerung nicht versemmelt wurd...
c) Dann bist bei AMD besser aufgehoben, hier kannst noch einige Zeit 'sanft' aufrüsten sprich erstmal den Prozessor, dann das Board und Speicher, Rest muss man mal abwarten.

e) bei Crysis @ High mit FSAA und AF ist alles zu lahm, hier hilfts die Details runterzuschrauben -- und schon ists auch mit Onboard Grafik spielbar.

f) Bei AMD ist teurer OC Speicher verschwendung, den braucht man zum Übertakten nicht, außerdem machts mehr Sinn, mehr SPeicher im System zu haben als schnelleren Speicher.

g) höherem Multi usw, wobei der Punkt Übertakten etwas arg gehypt wird, in der Praxis ists nicht ganz so toll, wie es von einigen berichtet wird, von der Leistungssteigerung her...


----------



## ameise11 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) 





> die Club3D hat doch schon einen anderen Quirl denn die 'normalen' HD4870, der durchaus leiser sein kann, wenn die Lüftersteuerung nicht versemmelt wurd...



verstehe ich nicht ganz, QUIRL...

b) wer ist denn schneller die 45nm intel E8200,... . oder die neuen 45nm deneb ?
warum nicht intel, kann man doch auch übertakten(einen E8200 kriegt man doch locker auf 3,0 GHz ?). AMD läuft halt imer etwas hinterher.

c)





> bei Crysis @ High mit FSAA und AF ist alles zu lahm, hier hilfts die Details runterzuschrauben -- und schon ists auch mit Onboard Grafik spielbar.



dass heisst , mit 4870 kann man nicht auf einem 19" oder 17 " flüssig spielen,wei sieht es dann aus auf 22" ?

d) ich habe gefragt , weil die mushkins unwesentlich teurer sind als a-data ... .
mushkins sind also qualitativ schlechter ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a)
> 
> verstehe ich nicht ganz, QUIRL...


 
Ist wieder einer von Stefans internen Gags. Damit meint er den Lüfter der Grafikkarte. 
Die drehen halt schnell, daher Quirl.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) wer ist denn schneller die 45nm intel E8200,... . oder die neuen 45nm deneb ?


 
Keine Ahnung, den Deneb gibt es noch nicht, außerdem hat er 4 Kerne, der E8200 nur 2.



ameise11 schrieb:


> warum nicht intel, kann man doch auch übertakten(einen E8200 kriegt man doch locker auf 3,0 GHz ?). AMD läuft halt imer etwas hinterher.


 
Weil der E8200 zu einer aussterbenden Gattung gehört (Sockel 775).
Der Deneb kommt ganz neu raus.



ameise11 schrieb:


> dass heisst , mit 4870 kann man nicht auf einem 19" oder 17 " flüssig spielen,wei sieht es dann aus auf 22" ?


 
Du kannst natürlich auf einen 22'' mit einer 4870 flüssig spielen, es kommt halt immer darauf an, welche Grafikqualität du einsetzt.
Bei Crysis geht jede Grafikkarte in die Knie, vorallem, wenn du AA und AF aktivierst.



ameise11 schrieb:


> d) ich habe gefragt , weil die mushkins unwesentlich teurer sind als a-data ... .
> mushkins sind also qualitativ schlechter ?


 
Nö, kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## ameise11 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) der deneb wäre also besser und schneller als ein Exxx, besser dann, das ich warte ?
  wird der deneb teuer sein, weiss man das ? also sollte nicht teurer sein als 110 €, dann würde sich eher ein Exxx lohnen ? .
, oder ich kaufe mir einen 5000+ / AM2+, dann im juli einen deneb drauf ?

b) würde der BFG reichen für einen z.b E8500 und eine 4870 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) der deneb wäre also besser und schneller als ein Exxx, besser dann, das ich warte ?


 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall abwarten. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> wird der deneb teuer sein, weiss man das ? also sollte nicht teurer sein als 110 €, dann würde sich eher ein Exxx lohnen ? .


 
Keine Ahnung, wie die Preise des Deneb sein werden.



ameise11 schrieb:


> , oder ich kaufe mir einen 5000+ / AM2+, dann im juli einen deneb drauf ?


 
Das wäre eine sehr gute Idee. Du kannst dir ein gutes AM2+ Board kaufen und einen günstigen X2, der locker für alle Spiele reichen wird, kaufen.
Im Sommer, oder wann halt immer, kannst du mit dem Deneb nachrüsten.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) würde der BFG reichen für einen z.b E8500 und eine 4870 ?


 
Was für'n Ei?


----------



## ameise11 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



> Was für'n Ei?


was meinst du damit?

würde ein 5000+ mit einer 4870 für crysis ,cod4,cod5,reichen , oder bremst der 5000+ die karte aus ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich meine der ersten Teil des Satzes. 

Der 5000+ ist super für die ATI 4870, da kannst du ordentlich AA und AF aktivieren.


----------



## ameise11 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wenn ich jetzt den 5000+ und ein AM2-board  kaufe, dann kann ich nur die denebs 920 und 940 , nicht die anderen X3 hekas und die X2 denebs (mitte 2009) drauf tun,weil die anderen alle ein AM3 brauchen,oder ?

der X2 deneb wird glaube ich nicht schneller sein als ein C2D ,da beide in 45nm gefertigt sind und AMD immer intel hinterherläuft, denke ich mal, wenn das so ist , wäre es dann nicht besser ein Exxx zu kaufen ?

b) wie sieht es aus mit den netzteilen , sind die gut , mein händler hat leider keine enermax, oder be quiet, würde ich gerne kaufen, wäre denn unten einer von denen besser als der BFG ?,sollte für einen Exxx / Quad / phenom II  und eine GTX280/4870 reichen  :
zur erinnerung , BFG hat folgende eigenschaften :

135mm Lüfter • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-pin, 1x 4/8-pin ATX12V, 1x 6/8-pin PCIe 2.0, 1x 6-pin PCIe, 4x SATA, 6x IDE, 2x Floppy • +3.3V: 24A • +5V: 30A • +12V1: 20A • +12V2: 20A • +12V3: 20A • +12V4: 20A • -12V: 0.5A • +5Vsb: 3.0A • durchschnittliche Effizienz: >80%


Tagan easycon 430W ATX 2.0 (TG430-U15):

120mm Lüfter • aktive PFC • Anschlüsse (abnehmbar): 1x 24/20-pin, 1x 8/4-pin ATX12V, 2x 6-pin PCIe, 2x SATA Power, 4x IDE Power, 2x Floppy • + 3.3V: 26A • + 5V: 30A • +12V1: 20A • +12V2: 20A • +5Vsb: 2.5A • -5V: 0.8A • -12V: 1A


500 W ATX 2, SPIRE, RockeTeer V :

Current: +3.3V@28A; +5V@45A; +12V@26A; -12V@1.0A; -5V@0.8A; - Output: +5VSB@2.5A - Hold-up Time:16 ms - Nom. Power: 500W - Max. Power:550W


420 W ATX 2, TAGAN, Super Silent Xeye TG420xe :

22dB - 33dB +3,3 V: 26A +5,0 V: 37A +12,0 V: 22A -5 V: 1,0A -12 V: 0,8A +5Vsb: 2,5A


----------



## ameise11 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das ist doch auch gut, dass du dann den Deneb einbauen kannst, mehr Leistung wirst du bei AMD erst mal nicht haben.
Alles, was 2009 dann noch kommt, wird langsamer sein.

Boah, das Netzteil kenne ich jetzt nicht.
Kann dein Händler denn kein Enermax bestellen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,den Deneb oder überhaupt nen Phenom würd ich empfehlen wenn du nich so viel gamst,da er als quad schon Vorteile hat
Wobei diese paar FPS Unterschied so oder so nur bei games auf dem niveau von Crysis merkt....,deswegen wird ich dir auch eher zu nen AMD sys raten,weil auch wennich denke das der LGA 1366 sich nich etablieren wird is der Sockel775 tot,im gegensatz zum AM2+


----------



## ameise11 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was sagt ihr zu den werten der netzteile , ausreichend z.b. für E8500/4870 ?

b) aber ich kann nur den phenom II 920 /940 aufs AM2 tun und keinen anderen, denn andere sind alle für AM3 , der deneb X2 kommt im juni , und der wird bestimmt auch nur auf AM3 passen, warum dann AMD empfehlen ?

c) Empfohlene Systemanforderungen für GTA 4 :

• Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3 oder Windows Vista SP1
• Prozessor: AMD Phenom X3 2,1 GHz / Intel Core 2 Quad 2,4 GHz
• Arbeitsspeicher: 2,0 GiByte (XP) / 2,5 GiByte (Vista)
• Festplattenplatz: 18 GiByte
• Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 3870 / Geforce 8600 mit 512 MiByte
• Internet 

was ist wenn ich einen E8400 habe  ?

d) reicht der ninja 2 aus auch zum übertakten, ich kann doch auch bestimmt einen guten 120 mm gehäuselüfter statt dem von scythe nehmen, wenn der scythe zu laut ist  ?


----------



## ameise11 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Du willst dir also extra ein System kaufen, damit du GTA 4 in Ruhe spielen kannst?

Dafür reicht ein Athlon X2 6000+ und eine ATI 4850 aus.


----------



## ameise11 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

nein , nicht nur , aber wenn ich schon GTA 4 flüssig spielen kann (hohe auflösung ) , dann kann ich doch auch vieles andere spielen .

was sagt ihr noch zu den anderen fragen ?


danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> nein , nicht nur , aber wenn ich schon GTA 4 flüssig spielen kann (hohe auflösung ) , dann kann ich doch auch vieles andere spielen.


 
Jep, kannst du, und falls es mal nicht mehr reichen sollte, passt der Deneb auf das AM2+ Board.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

AMD 9950 is hier mit die beste Wahl,da wirde der Deneb wohl noch bessere Werte erzielen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> AMD 9950 is hier mit die beste Wahl,da wirde der Deneb wohl noch bessere Werte erzielen


 
Warum sollte er sich jetzt noch einen 9950 für 150 Euro holen, wenn er in zwei Monaten sowieso den Deneb einbauen will?
Hier reicht eine X2 CPU aus und die ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Genau,les mal den 2ten Teil,ich meinte wenn der 9950 so gute Werte erzielt,dann wird der Deneb wohl noch besser sein,alos auf den Deneb warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Genau,les mal den 2ten Teil,ich meinte wenn der 9950 so gute Werte erzielt,dann wird der Deneb wohl noch besser sein,alos auf den Deneb warten


 
Ich habe aber in erster Linie den ersten Teil gelesen.... 



> AMD 9950 ist hier mit die beste Wahl.


 
Er ist es eben nicht mehr, ein X2 reicht und dann kommt der Deneb.
Im Prinzip kann AMD den 9950 und den 9850 gleich vom Markt nehmen (was sie sicherlich auch dann machen werden, wenn der Deneb raus ist).


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja,aber so lang der Deneb noch nich drausen ist,is der 9950 nunmal schnellster AMD prozzi


----------



## ameise11 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) also den deneb X2 wird man auf den AM2 board drauf tun können, richtig, wo kann ich das nachlesen, woher habt ihr die information ?

b) was sagt ihr noch zu den netzteilen , die ich auf seite 6  aufgelistet habe ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) du meinst den phenom 2 CPU,ja also der erscheint in einer AM3 board und AM2+ Version,letztere am 8 Jan,ehmm, also von den Herstellerseiten sieht man eig ,ob si edie Phenom Prottesoren unterstützen werden


----------



## ameise11 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

zu a) ja auch, aber ich habe den X2 dual core 200er, der im juni  kommt gemeint, den möchte ich dann auf ein AM2 board drauf  tun, weil der phenom II bestimmt teuer sein wird .

b) ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) also den deneb X2 wird man auf den AM2 board drauf tun können, richtig, wo kann ich das nachlesen, woher habt ihr die information ?


 
die Informationen gelten für den Deneb, der auf AM2+ Boards passt, was mit den X3 oder X2 ist, kann dir noch niemand sagen, da musst du abwarten.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) was sagt ihr noch zu den netzteilen , die ich auf seite 6 aufgelistet habe ?


 
Dazu sage ich besser nichts. 
Kauf dir ein Enermax oder BeQuiet.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

jup,wenn du etwas weniger Geld hast ein Chieftec
Also was die x2 angeht,ist noch nichts bekannt,wie quanti auch schon gesagt hat,allerdings denk ich das die nur auf AM3 boards passen werden


----------



## ameise11 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich habe mir den gigabyte 790X-DS4 ausgesucht, auf den kann ich doch den Phenom II drauftun,also den 920 (235 dollar), aber ich muss dann ein bios update machen wie mache ich das , ist das nicht gefährlich, und wie mache ich das dann , wenn ich mir ein AM2 borad kaufe und dann den phenom II , der wird nicht erkannt , also muss ich mir einen billigen sempron dazukaufen , um dann das bios-update zu machen, anschliessend dann den 920 drauf tun   ?

b) wenn ich jetzt den 5000+ nehme , dann werde ich wahrscheinlich dann im juli/august den phenom 2 920 drauf tun , das geht doch , er wird dann bestimmt billiger sein ?

c) ein Q6600  kostet fast genauso viel wie ein E8400 bei meinem händler , was sagt ihr ?

d)wie schon gesagt mein händler hat leider  keinen EKL oder Xigmatek, aber es gibt eine thermaltake Big Typ 120   VS.   Ninja 2 ??


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

b) jup,höchstwahrscheinlich ja

c) der Q6600 is in dne meisten spielen aktuell noch langsamer,dafür aber für kommenden Spile bessr ausgerüstet ,da quad,auch UC oder GTA 4 profietiren ja schon mächtig von einem quad


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich würde folgendes nehmen:
Intel Q6600 (auf 3,0 GHz Overklocken) oder auch hör
Asus P5Q Pro
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
Ati Radeon 4870

Der rest iss ganz Gut.


----------



## ameise11 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ist der Q6600 nicht alt , ist doch "vergangenheit".

ich habe mal da was zusammengestellt :

AMD 5000+
MB Gigabyte MA-790X-DS4
ATI club3d 4870 OC oder  club3d 4850 OC   + VGA-kühler zalman VF-900 LED
A-data 4 GB 
gehäuse = thermaltake Bach VX  oder thermalt. M9
BFG LS 550 W
WD 640 GB  AAKS
Big Typ 120  oder ninja 2 ??

monitor = samsung T200 , LG 2252V, samsung 2223NW
was sagt ihr ?  nach 6 monaten würde ich dann phenom II drauf tun ?!


----------



## ameise11 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr noch zur frage a) ??

ist der Q6600 nicht alt , ist doch "vergangenheit" ?

ich habe mal da was zusammengestellt :

AMD 5000+
MB Gigabyte MA-790X-DS4
ATI club3d 4870 OC oder  club3d 4850 OC   + VGA-kühler zalman VF-900 LED
A-data 4 GB 
gehäuse = thermaltake Bach VX  oder thermalt. M9
BFG LS 550 W
WD 640 GB  AAKS
Big Typ 120  oder ninja 2 ??

monitor = samsung T200 , LG 2252V, samsung 2223NW
was sagt ihr ?  nach 6 monaten würde ich dann phenom II drauf tun ?!


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

jep,das geht so,allerdings würde ich auch ,wenn du nich jtz auch schon umbednigt zocken willst,eine billigdere Graka nehmen,dann kannst du im Juni auch auf die nächste gen der GTX 300 o. HD 5xxx umsteigen,weil die HD 4800 würden sowieso durch deine CPU liemitiert,sonst is die Konfiguration ganz gut


----------



## Nickles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Oder kannste 4x hd 4670 nehmen()


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

,um 50 FPS in gefühlten 5 durch MR zu erleben


----------



## ameise11 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wie wäre es denn mit einer  "Asus 4870 dark knight"  ?
ist der lüfter gut ?

ich möchte nur eigentlich eine grafikkarte haben im gehäuse , aber 2  4850er wären auch nicht schlecht , bloss ich hätte viele probleme dabei, kompatibilitätsprobleme mit spielen und so , oder nicht ?

 b) würdet ihr jetzt einen E8500 nehmen oder den intel Q8200, was ist noch in drei jahren gut ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Keiner von beiden,in 3 Jahren würds denk ma auch schon die Octett CPU geben,wenn nich schon 16 cores,wenn eher den Q8200,obwohl ich den nich empfehlen würde,wegen den mini Cache,außerdem zulangsamer CPU Takt,ich empfehle dir wenn einen aus Q9 Reiche,die ham dann auch einen größeren Cache^^


----------



## ameise11 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich habe jetzt einen 4 jahre alten (steinzeitrechenr) P4 3.0 GHZ drin und eine FX5500, und 512 MB ram, und der P4 tuts immer noch , dabei ist der E8400 bestimmt dreimal schneller als der P4 
die Q9er sind einfach zu teuer, preisleistungsverhältnis ist nicht gut .
aber die 3 GHZ beim E8400 /E8500 werden doch bestimmt reichen , wenn ich noch auf 3,4 GHz übertakte ?

der deneb phenom 2, wäre auch eine überlegung wert, allerdings muss ich dann ein bios update machen,aber wie wenn ich mir gleich ein AM2 board und einen phenom 2 kaufe ??

ich will halt nicht nach paar monaten sagen , ah warum habe ich das nicht gekauft, und jedes halbe jahr neue hardware kaufen,suche gute hardware die auch noch in mindetsens 2 Jahren relativ gut ist , sollte nicht teuer sein so mit gutem monitor 20"/22" höchstens 950 €.

b) hier mal ein link zum EKL grossclockner, scheint nicht der beste zu sein.

http://www.silenthardware.de/reviews/cpu/ekl_alpenfohn_gross_clockner_und_sunbeam_core_contact_freezer/fazit_und_empfehlungen/index.html

hier einer zum ninja 2 :

http://www.silenthardware.de/reviews/cpu/cpu_kuhler_roundup_herbst_2008/fazit_und_empfehlungen/index.html

was sagt ihr ?

c) die grafikkarte ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

musst du trotzdem den Bios flashen,ich würde sowieso bis zum Launch des Phenom2 warten,weil wenn er mit den meisten prognosen übereinstimmt,dann wird er bis zu 25 & schneller als die Agena Reihe,dann kannnste von Preisfallen aller CPU rechnen,naja,die Duos laufen so langsam aus,die ersten Spiele profietieren schon bis zu 50 % von nen Quad,außerdem sin die in Multitasking Bereich schneller

c) 4870 ,von Club3d oder Powercolour greifen,die mit 1 gb


----------



## ameise11 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wird es im juni auch noch phenoms II X4 geben , die auf ein AM2 passen ?

b) was sagst zu den links der kühler ?

c) dass heisst , ein "intel" E8400 wäre nicht gut /schnell ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) das kann ich nich genau sagen,also sicher wird es noch den für AM3 geben,bei den AM2+ kann man das schlecht voraussagen

b) nicht meine wirkliches Interressengebiet,allerdings wür dich zum ninja 2 greifen

c)also ,ich mein er ist schon schnell,ich will damit eher sagen,das er in ZUkunft schlechter abschneiden wird,als ein Quad und im Multiiasking Bereich oder halt viele CPU lastigen Prozessen,ist ein Quad durch seine 4 Kerne im Vorteil


----------



## ameise11 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) mal nebenbei , was ist besser der enermax 425 modu, enermax 525 modu oder der 620 modu ?
wahrscheinlich möchte ich auch übertakten, vielleicht den phenom II oder den E8400 , welcher reicht dafür + ATI 4870 bzw. in zukunft 5xxx ?

b) mal offtopic : welches OS ist besser oder soll ich mir zulegen , wenn ich ein neuen PC kaufe ein 64bit oder was?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

der Phenom II reicht ,wenn die Benchmarks stimmen ,teilweise bis zu einen i7 ran, 64 bit,is im mom ,das bessere OS,allerdings würd ich dafür mindestens 4 gb RAm benutzen


----------



## ameise11 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) würde ich irgendwelche  probleme haben mit vista 64bit , inkompatibilität und so ?
ich habe auch vor 4 GB-ram zu benutzen.

b) ok. wie steht es mit den netzteilen , welcher reicht( siehe oben frage ) ?

c) um das mit dem processor zu ende zu führen liste ich jetzt alle mal auf , die in frage kämen .

Q6600 (leider nur 65nm), 
phenom II 920 ( wenn nicht teurer als 160 € und in 6 monaten noch erhältlich für AM2), 
E8400, 
E7300, 
Q8200( kleiner cache aber quad),

welcher wäre der beste ?

d) da es vielleicht besser wäre, würde ich einen zalman VF900 led  oder einen arctic accelero twin turbo auf meine club3d 4870 OC drauf tun, zwecks besserer kühlung und leiser ?

e) ncohmal zur grafikkarte : wie wäre es denn wenn ich jetzt eine 4850 nehme und dann nochmal eine in 1 jahr, wäre das was, oder hätte ich da viele kompatibilitätsprobleme und so ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) kaum noch,fast alle Problem wurden mit 64 bit behoben

b) ein Emermax,das 525 würde wahrscheinlcih reichen,ich empfehle aber das 525

c)der Phenom II 920,in 6 Monaten könnte der Preis hinkommen,zum Launch wird der aber noch wesentlich teurer sein,zum ocne der Q6600

d) ich glaub die 4870 von Club3d nutzt schon einen guten Kühler ,nicht zwingend notwendig,wenn umbedingt den accelero

e)komtabilitäts Probleme keine,ich empfehle jtz erst mal die Refreshes abzuwarten,die im Janur kommen,vllt. jtz ers mal wenndu jtz schon kaufen willst,eine schwache Graka bzw./onboard Graka,falls dein MB eine hat,dann sparst du ein bissle Geld


----------



## ameise11 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

woher weiss ich wieviel mein mainboard FSB maximal vertragen kann, wegen übertaktung ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

müsste eig bei der Beschreibung bei Alternate z.B erwähnt sein ,oder du guckst mal nach den online Handbüchern


----------



## ameise11 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was wäre das beste netzteil und der beste cpu-kühler am markt, preisleistungsverhältnis sollte stimmen.


----------



## ameise11 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wenn ich den Q6600 übertakte z.b. auf 3.0 GHz, falls das ohne probleme geht, wie stark wäre er dann, im vergleich zu anderen, so wie jetzt ein Core i7-920 ?

und wenn ich den E8400 auf 3,4 GHz übertakte , wie stark wäre der ?

mit diesen beiden hätte ich so doch bestimmt noch 3 -4 jahre spass , wenn ich meinen P4 3.0 GHz(nicht übertaktet) mit denen vergleiche??

b) würde dann ein gigabyte Ep-45-DS3L (billiger als ...DS3)oder ...DS3 nehmen, wenn ich einen processor von oben nehme  ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Gehen tut es schon,es ist halt nur ein bißchen schlechter

a) Der ist deutlich langsamer,als z.B ein i7,außerdem ist ein q6600@3Ghz=e8400@3,4GHz in nicht quad optiemierten Games ,in optiemierten ist er dann schon deutlich schneller


----------



## ameise11 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wäre der EKL grossclockner in der lage einen Q6600 3 GHz , einen E8400 3,5 GHz, Q9550, Phenom II, Core i7 920 ,  gut zu kühlen ?

b) bis wieviel kann man den Q6600 und E8400  übertakten, das alles noch sehr gut läuft .

c) also gela wieviel man einen Q6600 und einen E8400 übertaktet, kommt man nicht an einen Core i7 ran ?

d) welche guten gründe sprechen denn gegen einen Q6600 und einen E8400, (wenn man den LGA775-sockel mal aussen vor lässt ) , natürlich sollte man das preisleistungsverhältnis berücksichtigen ?

e) "Die integrierte Grafik wurde über den ATI-Grafikchip Radeon HD3200 realisiert. Er lässt sich zusammen mit einer 16x-PCIe-Grafikkarte zu einem Hybrid-Crossfire-Verbund zusammenschließen. Für den Anschluss eines TFT-Displays stehen eine HDMI- und eine VGA-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung. Ein HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter liegt dem Board bei."

was haltet ihr davon ?

e


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) kann ich nich sagen,weil ich nich weiß ,ob der Phenom 2 mit dem Großclockner käuft

b) kommt auf das stepping an,bei q6600 G0 und beim e8400 E0 ja +500-700 Mhz mindestens

c) kann man nich pauschal sagen,der i7 is ja auch nich so der Überflieger,teilweise is der sogar langsamner als ein Q9400,allerdings is er durch SMT im 2 d Betrib und 2d Anwendungen sehr schnell

d) der E8400 is in den meisten games im mom noch schneller,das änder sich gerade,z.B Nfs UC oder GTA IV profietiren sehr von einem quad,wie in Zukunft noch viele weiter Spiele

e) die HD 3200 is ja nur vei AMD Chipsätze nvorhanden,meines wissens nach ...,weiß ich net 100% sicher,auf alle Fälle bringt hybrid Crossfire nich sehr viel und man kann das nur mit einer Grafikkarte auf dem niveau einer HD 3200 "kreuzen",also HD 2400,3450,3470 und ieien glaub noch,spielen kann st du damit allerdings nich


----------



## ameise11 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn ein P4 3 Ghz hat dann wäre der E8400 3 Ghz doppelt so schnell 2 x 3 GHz)wie der P4 , kann man das so rechnen.
wenn der Q6600 2,4 GHz hat, dann hat er insgesamt 4 x 2,4 = 9,6 GHz also fast soviel wie ein Core i7.
kann man das so rechnen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wenn ein P4 3 Ghz hat dann wäre der E8400 3 Ghz doppelt so schnell 2 x 3 GHz)wie der P4 , kann man das so rechnen.


 
Nö, kann man nicht. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> wenn der Q6600 2,4 GHz hat, dann hat er insgesamt 4 x 2,4 = 9,6 GHz also fast soviel wie ein Core i7.
> kann man das so rechnen ?


 
Nö, außerdem, wieso hat ein Core i7 9,6GHz?


----------



## ameise11 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)wie rechent man das dann ?

b) ist ein E8400 übertaktet auf 3,3 GHz dasselbe wie ein E8600 (hat auch  3,3 GHz ) ?
der cache ist ja gelich bei denen .


----------



## Robär (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Man rechnet das nicht ala ebay einfach zusammen. Du hast 2,4GHz und 4 Kerne. Selbst mit einer übelsten Optimierung kommst du nie auf einen 100% linearen Anstieg mit waschender Kernanzahl.

b) Im Prinzip ja. Etwas schneller wird es, da der FSB etwas übertaktet ist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Man kann rechnen,also in etwa 2,5 Ghz single Core entsprechen einen 1,8 Ghz dual Core,allerdings kann man das auch nich festlegen,weil es auch noch auf Faktoren wie Ghz effectivität,Cache,Ram etc. ankommt,allerding dürfte der Unterschied bei einen E8400 weiter auseinander liegen ,da die Netburst Architektur der P4 für die Tonne ist/war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Man kann rechnen,also in etwa 2,5 Ghz single Core entsprechen einen 1,8 Ghz dual Core,allerdings kann man das auch nich festlegen,weil es auch noch auf Faktoren wie Ghz effectivität,Cache,Ram etc. ankommt,allerding dürfte der Unterschied bei einen E8400 weiter auseinander liegen ,da die Netburst Architektur der P4 für die Tonne ist/war.


 
Es liegt auch an den Programmen, ob die nur die reine Prozessorleistung an Megahertz nutzen oder ob die auch die Technologie nutzen, wie SSE 3 und so'n Zeugs.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich mein aber der P4 hatte schon SSE 2 oder,meistens wird ja nur das vorrausgesetzt,oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich mein aber der P4 hatte schon SSE 2 oder,meistens wird ja nur das vorrausgesetzt,oder?


 
Inzwischen gibts aber SSE 4.1.
Wenn Programme das verarbeiten können, bringt das schon etwas.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,dann nen mir doch mal Programme die davon profietiren/voraussetzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,dann nen mir doch mal Programme die davon profietiren/voraussetzen


 
Ich sagte ja auch, wenn Programme das verarbeiten können.... 
Meine Programme, die ich so benutzen, wissen noch nicht mal, dass es SSE überhaupt gibt.
Da verdopplet sich die Rechenleistung des Programms, wenn man die Taktfrequenz verdoppelt.


----------



## ameise11 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)lohnt es sich eine overclocked graka zu kaufen oder keine, um dann selber overclo. ?

b) ich habe als gehäuse an den thermaltake bach gedacht, aber der thermaltake M9 ist billiger als der bach, aber der bach hat wiederum solche gummieinlagen für festplatten, wegen der lautstärke.
würde sich lohnen den M9 zu kaufen und dann selber die gummieinlagen reinzutun und wie sieht so was genau aus ( vielleicht ein link, wo man es kaufen kann ) ?
(der gossclockner sollte auch reinpassen !!)

c) ich wollte  2 x 2GB A-data nehmen, die kann ich jetzt für 30 € kriegen, mache ich da was falsch , die sind ausserdem die billigsten beim händler, macht doch nichts, oder , müssen ja deswegen nicht gleich schlecht sein . ??

danke


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) eig lohnt es sich mehr seine Graka selbst zu ocen,selbst mit ATI overdrive z.B.(nur bei ATI-Grakas) wird die Graka automatisch auf das niveau geoced,die meistens oc Grakas habe,von daher lohnt es sich meistens nich,außer der Preis is der Referenz getakteten sehr ähnlich....

b) Gehäuse sehe ich meist eher als Geschmacksfrage,allerdings mit den gummidingern kann ich dir nich genau sagen

c) A-data is ein passabler Hersteller,also die sond eig in Ordnung


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



> c) A-data is ein passabler Hersteller,also die sond eig in Ordnung


Hab 2 gig ram von denen verbaut,keine probleme


----------



## ameise11 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok.

a) was haltet ihr von verschiedenen hardwaretsets im internet und auch empfehlungen ?
 kann es sein dass firmen diese leute bezahlen, damit sie dann eine gute empfehlung aussprechen, so ist es auch mit büchern, das gute rezensionen gegen bares gegeben  werden ??

b) man sagt, dass vierkernoptimierte spiele und anwendungen enorm von Quads profitieren.
kann ich ein spiel ,dass vielleicht in einem jahr rauskommt (wahrscheinlich quad-optimiert), schlecht mit einem E8400 bzw E7200 (beide vielleicht noch übertaktet ) schlecht bis garnicht  flüssig spielen ?

c) lohnt sich für einen 20" monitor eine 4870 oder doch nur eine 4850 ?
könntet ihr mir noch paar gute monitore empfehlen , so von 20" bis 22" ?

danke


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) viele vermuten ja,das es so ists,aber es muss nicht stimmen,man kann es ja auhc schlecht nachweisen

b)naja,also für NFS UC brauch man ja auch schon ein E7200 um es überhaupt flüssig spielen zu können,also die sind ja jtz schon teilweise sehr grenzwertig,deshalb ist ein quad sicher von Vorteil

c) kommt auf die Detaisl  an,wie auch ob du die Version mit 512 mb Speicher nimmst oder 1024 mb Vram,generel kann man bei ATI´s sagen,das der Leistungsverlust bei Fsaa und höheren Auflösungen geringer ist als bei nvidias,bestes Bsp: die Radeon 3870 und die nV 8800 GT,auch wenn die 8800 GT in niedrigeren Auflösungen schneller ist und deshalb in vielen Test vorne liegt ,wenn man z.B Auflösungen wie 2560x1600 einbezieht ist die 4870 220 % schneller als eine 8800 GT,das gilt für alle ATI Grakas im wesentlichen,von daher kommt es mehr drauf an mit wie vielen Details du spielen willst,und weniger auf die Auflösung,klar auf die auch,aber weniger als bei nV´s......,weil sie beide in hohen Auflösungen noch ein paar FPS zustande bringen,bei vollen Details mit AA und AF würd ich dir zu einer 4870 empfehlen,auch in punkto Zukunftsicherheit,wenn du nicht umbedingt alle Details brauchst,reicht eine radeon 4850 auch aus


----------



## ameise11 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)welche festplatte könnt ihr empfehlen . ich habe mir da was ausgesucht :

- hitachi 500 GB
-WD 640 GB AAKS
-seagate 500 GB ST3500320AS

oder welche, die besser und natürlich auch leiser sind ?

b) ... ja, aber einen normalen E7200. was wenn er übertaktet ist auf 3 GHz ?
und wenn der  E8400 in einen jahr nicht gut sein sollte , dann kann ich ihn auf 3,5 GHz übertakten, dann habe ich immernoch einen guten starken prozessor, oder ? 

c) ich kann ja wahrscheinlich jede 4870 übertakten, wie viel kann ich denn dann übertakten , und bringt es was ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) die Spin Point F1

Seagate und WD´s sind aber auch klasse

b)ja,aber mit gerade mal 25 FPS oder so wirst du mit der Zeit auch nich glücklich,von einem q6600 hast du mehr

c) bis zu 10 % Leistungssteigerung,also 8oo Mhz 1100 Mhz Speicher sind drin


----------



## ameise11 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) lohnt es sich , dass ich statt 4 GB ram , 6 GB kaufe ?

b) muss ich ein Bios-update auf dem mainboard  Gigabyte 790X-DS4 machen, um den phenom II drauf tun zu können ?
ich habe irgendwie angst davor, dass was schief geht dabei, oder werde ich das packen, irgendwann wird es immer halt das erste mal. 

c) mit was kann ich denn die wärmepaste wegkriegen, z.b. vom prozessor um neue draufzutun , geht das auch u.a. mit alkohol (schnaps) ?

d) wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufe, dann muss ich viele dateien auf meinen neuen PC kopieren. mit einem 2 GB usb stick geht es langsam und umständlich, alles auf DVD brennen geht überhaupt nicht .

ich habe mir gedacht einen einfachen switch gleich zu kaufen, z.b. den D-LINK  DES-1005D (ca. 15 € )

kann ich damit was anfangen ? ich will halt nur die daten auf meinen anderen PC übertragen, wenn ichdamit mehr machen kann ist noch besser.


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)nur bei Vista 64 und eig kaum

b) ja,allerdings habe ich gehört,das es auch ohne klappen soll,das wird aber ersst am release bekannt werden

c) ka

d switch oder USB Kabel,wenn 2.0 vorhanden


----------



## ameise11 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) , ok vista kann bestimmt mehr als 8 GB ansprechen, aber lohnt es sich auch , oder gehts auch mit 4 GB ?

c ) kannst du mir bitte etwas mehr sagen als "ka", was heisst das überhaupt ?

d) mein alter pc hat kein usb 2. wie läuft das dann  über dem switch , bleibt eigentlich nur noch das ?
ich kann ja auch ein netzwerk damit einrichten. ist der switch gut, oder muss es ein teurer sein ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) , ok vista kann bestimmt mehr als 8 GB ansprechen, aber lohnt es sich auch , oder gehts auch mit 4 GB ?


 
Du kannst auch so viel RAM reinbauen, wie das Mainboard verarbeiten kann, aber soviel merkst du halt nicht. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> c ) kannst du mir bitte etwas mehr sagen als "ka", was heisst das überhaupt ?


 
Er hat halt *k*eine *A*hnung.  
 Um WLP zu entfernen, gibt es extra Mittel.
Aber du kannst sie auch mit einem trockenen, fusselfreien Tuch abwischen.



ameise11 schrieb:


> d) mein alter pc hat kein usb 2. wie läuft das dann über dem switch , bleibt eigentlich nur noch das ?
> ich kann ja auch ein netzwerk damit einrichten. ist der switch gut, oder muss es ein teurer sein ?


 
Formatier doch mit deinem alten Rechner die neue Festplatte so, wie du die haben willst (mit Partitionierung), dann kopierst du alles auf eine freie Partition und installierst danach das System auf den neuen Rechner.


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) für Vista *64 bit* ganz wichtig 32 bit Systeme können nur 3382mb adressieren Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nich,nur wenn du ein wählst was quad Channel unterstützt und 4 Riegel a 2 gb hast lohnt es sich(4 gleiche) ,aber auch nur bedingt

c) ka=Keine Ahnung

d) da ich noch nie eine lan organisiert habe ,kann ich es nicht genau sagen,aber für dieses eine mal,wird er denk ich mal reichen,kann ich dir aber schlecht sagen,da ich da nicht sehr bewandert bin

@ quanti,danke das du das mit der keine Ahnung so gut an mir als bsp verdeutlicht hast(*stolz ein bsp zu sein)

   d) wenn du dir das Alter seinen sys anschauen würdest,kämmst du vllt. drauf,das sein altes sys noch pata sein könnte,wäre recht dumm sich aktuell noch so eine zu kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> @ quanti,danke das du das mit der keine Ahnung so gut an mir als bsp verdeutlicht hast(*stolz ein bsp zu sein)


 
Hä, was ist den ein "bsp"? 
Irgendein neuer Burger bei McDoof? kA. 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> d) wenn du dir das Alter seinen sys anschauen würdest,kämmst du vllt. drauf,das sein altes sys noch pata sein könnte,wäre recht dumm sich aktuell noch so eine zu kaufen


 
Wo ist denn sein Sys abgelichtet?
Sys Bilder in Signaturen klicke ich doch nie an. 
Er kann sich ja eine Extrene leihen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hmm,erste Seite zum Bsp:

extra für quanvidia  bsp= Beispiel


----------



## ameise11 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) gibt es eine seite im netz , wo ältere prozessoren (P4 und so ) mit neuen  verglichen werden ?

b) ich  liste mal auf welche grafikkarte ich zu welchem preis bekommen kann :

gainward 4870 512 MB - --------------172 €
gigabyte 4870 512 MB ----------------185 €
gigabyte GTX260 - -------------------195 €
gainward golden sample 4870 512 MB ---196 €
Gainward BLISS GTX260 --------------199 €

welche würdet ihr nehmen , und muss ich dabei was aufpassen, vielleicht ist es ältere version, da vielleicht deswegen etwas billiger sind ??

c)  wenn ich viele grosse dateien entpacke und dann dazu noch ein spiel spiele, und noch iminternet surfe, ist das nicht zu bewältigen mit einem E8400.
da wäre ein Q6600, Q8200 oder Q9400 um einiges schneller, oder geht es darum wieviel man arbeitsspeicher hat ? 

ich habe ein P4 3.0 GHZ mit 512 MB ram, da ist doch eher der arbeitsspeicher das problem, nicht wahr ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die ganze Netburst Architektur des P4 ist Müll,kauf einen neuen,ne neue Graka bei der CPU wäre geldverschwendung

Ab Auflösungen von 1650x1050 würde ich die 1 gb Varinate der HD 4870 nehmen
Ich würde die Gainward nehmen

Ja,ein quad wäre sicherlich von Vorteil

Alles ist ein Problem,das größte die Graka,aber nur wenn du aktuelle Spiele zocken willst


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wenn ich viele grosse dateien entpacke und dann dazu noch ein spiel spiele, und noch iminternet surfe, ist das nicht zu bewältigen mit einem E8400.
> da wäre ein Q6600, Q8200 oder Q9400 um einiges schneller, oder geht es darum wieviel man arbeitsspeicher hat ?


 
Was soll denn der Unsinn? 
Du wirst sicherlich nie riesige Mengen Datein entpacken und gleichzeitig noch Crysis spielen, ein Video rendern und mit Photoshop 200MB Bitmaps bearbeiten. 
Der E8400 reicht locker und man merkt bei GTA 4 keinen Unterschied, ob nun Quad oder Dual Core.



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe ein P4 3.0 GHZ mit 512 MB ram, da ist doch eher der arbeitsspeicher das problem, nicht wahr ?


 
Da ist wohl eher alles ein Problem.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

GTA 4 (PC): Benchmark-Test mit 13 CPUs - GTA 4,CPU, Quad Core, Benchmark, Test Grand Theft Auto

Ja reichen,aber sehr knapp,selbst nen q6600 is schneller und 27 FPS mit ner schnellen GTX 280


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> GTA 4 (PC): Benchmark-Test mit 13 CPUs - GTA 4,CPU, Quad Core, Benchmark, Test Grand Theft Auto
> 
> Ja reichen,aber sehr knapp,selbst nen q6600 is schneller und 27 FPS mit ner schnellen GTX 280


 
Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie weit solche Tests von der Realität entfernt sind. 
Mein E8600 war 7 Frames schneller als der Q9450.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,du spielst ja auch in low Details,deine 8800 GT is halt für mehr zu langsam


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,du spielst ja auch in low Details,deine 8800 GT is halt für mehr zu langsam


 
Habs getestet, aber der Dual Core war bei weniger Auflösung und Details noch schneller als der Quad.
Also, alles nur gelabere, wer's glauben will, bitte schön.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,aber die meisten sin halt mit einer besseren Grafikarte ausgerüstet z.B eine HD 4870,die wollen mehr Details


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,aber die meisten sin halt mit einer besseren Grafikarte ausgerüstet z.B eine HD 4870,die wollen mehr Details


 
Das hat doch aber mit dem Prozessor nichts zu tun, wenn die Grafikkarte ans Limit getrieben wird.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Auch die Details haben was mit der CPU zu tun,wenn mehr Physik zu berechnen sind und Objekte


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Auch die Details haben was mit der CPU zu tun,wenn mehr Physik zu berechnen sind und Objekte
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten


 
Trotzdem klappt die Grafikkarte eher weg als der Prozessor.


----------



## ameise11 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wie wird das mit 4 kernen gerechnet, kann man die 2,33 GHz beim Q8200 alle zusammenrechnen ergibt dann 9,32 GHz. arbeitet er dann immer mit 9,32 ( 4x 2,33 ) GHz oder wie ist das intern verglichen mit einem E8400 ( 2x 3.0 GHz ) ?

b) welchen grafikkartenlüfter würdet ihr empfehlen, um den auf die gainward draufzusetzen.
also , wie schon mal geschrieben, würde ich den accelero twin turbo oder den zalman VF-900 LED  drauftun ?

c) kann man nicht einfach sagen welcher prozessor der schnellste ist, welcher der zweitschnellste,... ?
man könnte doch 3DMark 06 dazu benutzen ?

d) bei mir kann man überhaupt kein 3DMark 06 installieren, gibt es etwas anderes mit was ich 
mein system testen kann ( also ich habe , P4 3.0 GHz, 512 ram, FX5500, )


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) wie wird das mit 4 kernen gerechnet, kann man die 2,33 GHz beim Q8200 alle zusammenrechnen ergibt dann 9,32 GHz. arbeitet er dann immer mit 9,32 ( 4x 2,33 ) GHz oder wie ist das intern verglichen mit einem E8400 ( 2x 3.0 GHz ) ?


 
Nö, so einfach geht das nicht, da ist auch die Architektur entscheident.
Ein Pentium 4 mit 3,6GHz ist einem Core 2 Duo mit 2,6 schon unterlegen, auch wenn der nur mit einem Kern laufen würde.



ameise11 schrieb:


> c) kann man nicht einfach sagen welcher prozessor der schnellste ist, welcher der zweitschnellste,... ?
> man könnte doch 3DMark 06 dazu benutzen ?


 
Solche Benchmarks sind viel zu synthetisch. Einen Anhaltspunkt geben sie zwar, aber mehr auch nicht.



ameise11 schrieb:


> d) bei mir kann man überhaupt kein 3DMark 06 installieren, gibt es etwas anderes mit was ich
> mein system testen kann ( also ich habe , P4 3.0 GHz, 512 ram, FX5500, )


 
Dann nimmste halt einen älteren 3D Mark. Da gibts noch andere.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

3dmark 01,da du eine FX "Grafiklösung"<-- kann man ja wohl kaum als solche bezeichnen

Mehr wird wohl nich gehen


----------



## sportline105 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a)
> b) welchen grafikkartenlüfter würdet ihr empfehlen, um den auf die gainward draufzusetzen


Scythe Musashi  preis-leistung einfach top


----------



## ameise11 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ist es schwer ein bios-update zu machen, gefährlich ?, ich habe so was noch nie gemacht ?

b) was sagt ihr noch zu meinem switch, den ich ausgesucht habe, taugt er was ?

c) wenn der phenom II nur etwas stärker ist als der Q9400, dann lohnt sich doch eher der intel, der wird bestimmt auch billiger sein als der phenom II 940 ?

d) aber der musashi  hat = 12,5 bis 29,2 dB(A) , ist nicht gerade wenig, oder ?
ist er wirklich um längen  besser als twin turbo und VF 900 led ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) ist es schwer ein bios-update zu machen, gefährlich ?, ich habe so was noch nie gemacht ?


 
Nö, aber an deiner Stele würde ich es aber mit einem Tool unter Windows machen, am besten mit einem frisch aufgesetzen ohne irgendwelche Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) was sagt ihr noch zu meinem switch, den ich ausgesucht habe, taugt er was ?


 
Welcher Switch? Kein Plan. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> c) wenn der phenom II nur etwas stärker ist als der Q9400, dann lohnt sich doch eher der intel, der wird bestimmt auch billiger sein als der phenom II 940 ?


 
Nö, der Deneb wird schon ein Stück schneller sein als der kleine Penryn. Außerdem ist der Intel ja nicht billiger.



ameise11 schrieb:


> d) aber der musashi hat = 12,5 bis 29,2 dB(A) , ist nicht gerade wenig, oder ?
> ist er wirklich um längen besser als twin turbo und VF 900 led ?


 
Wieso, 12.5-29,2 db(A) ist doch nicht so viel. Ein Gehäuselüfter ist auch nicht immer leiser.
Schau lieber mal nach dem Wert von Sone, ist besser als nach db(A) zu gucken.


----------



## ameise11 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich habe mir einen switch ausgesucht  ,den D-Link DES 1005-S (13 € ), möchte vom alten pc auf den neuen dann so 70 GB an daten übertragen, möglichst schnell.
da sollte mit dem switch gehen, die pcs einfach zu verbinden . ausserdem könnte ich ein netzwerk damit aufbauen.
taugt der was ,was sagt ihr dazu  ?

b) wie viel DB kann man als leise bezeichnen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) ich habe mir einen switch ausgesucht ,den D-Link DES 1005-S (13 € ), möchte vom alten pc auf den neuen dann so 70 GB an daten übertragen, möglichst schnell.
> da sollte mit dem switch gehen, die pcs einfach zu verbinden . ausserdem könnte ich ein netzwerk damit aufbauen.
> taugt der was ,was sagt ihr dazu ?


 
Im Prinzip ist es egal welchen D-Link du nimmst, die machen eh immer das gleiche.
Eine externe Festplatte hast du nicht über oder eine Festplatte allgemein?



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) wie viel DB kann man als leise bezeichnen ?


 
Na ja, die Lautheit wird in Sone gemessen, was du meinst ist der Schalldruck.
Ich denke mal, bis 30db(A) sind vertretbar, kommt darauf an, wie weit du weg bist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also 1 Sone sind okay,mehr würd ich doch als warnehmbar bezeichnen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Also 1 Sone sind okay,mehr würd ich doch als warnehmbar bezeichnen ^^


 
Die ATI 4870 X² zieht mit 4,2 Sone ordentlich an.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,meine Radeon 4670 mit 2,3 Sone auch,aber naja dafür hast du bei der 4870x² auch dementsprechend die Leistung,ja,die einzige Karte von nV die GTX 295 wird ja sicher auch kein silenthit,wer weiß wie laut die ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,meine Radeon 4670 mit 2,3 Sone auch,aber naja dafür hast du bei der 4870x² auch dementsprechend die Leistung,ja,die einzige Karte von nV die GTX 295 wird ja sicher auch kein silenthit,wer weiß wie laut die ist


 
Wenn du so heftig ab Zocken bist, kommt es eh nicht mehr darauf an. Dann ist das Geballere oder die Motoren lauter.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich hör zu 95 % immer Musik,von daher ist es ziemlich egal DJ quanvidia


----------



## ameise11 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

aber im windowsbetrieb, da ist die 4870 doch leise ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> aber im windowsbetrieb, da ist die 4870 doch leise ?


 
Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was du unter "leise" verstehst.
Meine 8800GT höre ich werde im Idle noch unter Last.
Eine 4870 X² höre ich sogar im Idle, das mit dem unter Last lassen wir mal sein.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,eine HD 4870x² ist bis zu 60000% schneller als eine 8800 GT,deswegen is das wohl kaum ein Argument


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,eine HD 4870x² ist bis zu 60000% schneller als eine 8800 GT,deswegen is das wohl kaum ein Argument


 
Würdest du ein wenig sachlich bleiben. 

Wo man eine 4670 einordnen muss, brauche ich ja nicht erwähnen, 
außerdem könnte ich mir auch gleich eine schnellere Grafikkarte kaufen, wenn ich will, da ich kein Schüler mehr bin und meine eigene Knete verdiene.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das war sachlich,wenn der Grafikspeicher der 8800 GT voll ist,is das schon möglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Das war sachlich,wenn der Grafikspeicher der 8800 GT voll ist,is das schon möglich


 
Meiner wird aber nicht voll, weder bei Crysis noch bei GTA 4.
Bei mir fängt das nicht plötzlich an zu ruckeln und ich muss neu starten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,wer in 1024x786 und in low Details zockt^^

Nagut ich zock ja auch nich auf ver high^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,wer in 1024x786 und in low Details zockt^^
> 
> Nagut ich zock ja auch nich auf ver high^^


 
Äh, dir ist klar, dass ich einen 22'' Monitor habe? 

GTA 4 läuft auf Maximale Details und 50% Sichtweite, sieht super aus und ruckelt nicht.
Dass du in 800x600 spielen musst, ist halt dein Problem.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Man ,mach mir die Realität nich so hart,naja ich spiel in 1280x1024 und 1600x1200


----------



## ameise11 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wird der deneb X4 920 teurer sein als ein Q9400, denn wenn ja, wäre es dann nicht besser und billiger einen Q9400 zu kaufen, denn ich möchte sowieso mir die nächsten 3-4 jahre keinen neuen processor anschaffen, vielleicht nur eine grafikkarte ?
 denn beide sind ja auch u.a. in  45nm gefertigt. 

wenn mein P4 es 4 jahre ausgehalten hat, dann wird der phenom II oder Q9400 doch bestimmt es auch mindestens 3 jahre aushalten.

b) man empfielht oft den EKL alpenföhn grossclockner,  seht mal hier folgenden test auf silenthardware.de :

TEST  EKL grossclockner und Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer

"...a die Umsetzung in Form der beiden getesteten Kühler am Ende nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte. Hauptkritikpunkt stellt hier sicherlich der zu geringe Lamellenabstand dar, wodurch es den Testprobanden nur im Performance-Bereich gelang, gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen und sich vom bereits getesteten Xigmatek RED SCORPION-S1283 – stellvertretend für die erste Generation der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Kühler – leicht abzusetzen. Ansonsten können zumindest die einfache Montage und die solide Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität überzeugen und verleihen den Kühlern zumindest in diesen Bereichen einen ausgereiften Eindruck.
...
*Eine umfassende Kaufempfehlung können wir schlussendlich keinem der beiden Kühler aussprechen*, da insbesondere die Leistung im Silent- und Passiv-Betrieb zu schwach ist und die Konkurrenz zeigt, wie es besser geht. Nichts desto Trotz können beide Kühler bei einem bestimmten Budget und gewissen Ansprüchen durchaus eine gute Wahl sein.

was sagt ihr dazu  ?

c)


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) schwer zu sagen,aber dein p4 ist wenn man es genaus nimmt schon seit etwa 2005/06,also seit den DualCores zu langsam

Außerdem geht die Entwicklung immer schneller von statten,der 920 wird so um die 230 € Kosten denke ich mal

b) Wie wäre es denn mit einen Arctic Cooler,kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen
oder einen Zalmann


----------



## ameise11 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wird der deneb X4 920 teurer sein als ein Q9400, denn wenn ja, wäre es dann nicht besser und billiger einen Q9400 zu kaufen, denn ich möchte sowieso mir die nächsten 3-4 jahre keinen neuen processor anschaffen, vielleicht nur eine grafikkarte ?
 denn beide sind ja auch u.a. in  45nm gefertigt. 

wenn mein P4 es 4 jahre ausgehalten hat, dann wird der phenom II oder Q9400 doch bestimmt es auch mindestens 3 jahre aushalten.

b) man empfielht oft den EKL alpenföhn grossclockner,  seht mal hier folgenden test auf silenthardware.de :

TEST  EKL grossclockner und Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer

"...a die Umsetzung in Form der beiden getesteten Kühler am Ende nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte. Hauptkritikpunkt stellt hier sicherlich der zu geringe Lamellenabstand dar, wodurch es den Testprobanden nur im Performance-Bereich gelang, gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen und sich vom bereits getesteten Xigmatek RED SCORPION-S1283 – stellvertretend für die erste Generation der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Kühler – leicht abzusetzen. Ansonsten können zumindest die einfache Montage und die solide Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität überzeugen und verleihen den Kühlern zumindest in diesen Bereichen einen ausgereiften Eindruck.
...
*Eine umfassende Kaufempfehlung können wir schlussendlich keinem der beiden Kühler aussprechen*, da insbesondere die Leistung im Silent- und Passiv-Betrieb zu schwach ist und die Konkurrenz zeigt, wie es besser geht. Nichts desto Trotz können beide Kühler bei einem bestimmten Budget und gewissen Ansprüchen durchaus eine gute Wahl sein.

was sagt ihr dazu  ?

c)


----------



## ameise11 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wird der deneb X4 920 teurer sein als ein Q9400, denn wenn ja, wäre es dann nicht besser und billiger einen Q9400 zu kaufen, denn ich möchte sowieso mir die nächsten 3-4 jahre keinen neuen processor anschaffen, vielleicht nur eine grafikkarte ?
 denn beide sind ja auch u.a. in  45nm gefertigt. 

wenn mein P4 es 4 jahre ausgehalten hat, dann wird der phenom II oder Q9400 doch bestimmt es auch mindestens 3 jahre aushalten.

b) man empfielht oft den EKL alpenföhn grossclockner,  seht mal hier folgenden test auf silenthardware.de :

TEST  EKL grossclockner und Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer

"...a die Umsetzung in Form der beiden getesteten Kühler am Ende nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte. Hauptkritikpunkt stellt hier sicherlich der zu geringe Lamellenabstand dar, wodurch es den Testprobanden nur im Performance-Bereich gelang, gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen und sich vom bereits getesteten Xigmatek RED SCORPION-S1283 – stellvertretend für die erste Generation der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Kühler – leicht abzusetzen. Ansonsten können zumindest die einfache Montage und die solide Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität überzeugen und verleihen den Kühlern zumindest in diesen Bereichen einen ausgereiften Eindruck.
...
*Eine umfassende Kaufempfehlung können wir schlussendlich keinem der beiden Kühler aussprechen*, da insbesondere die Leistung im Silent- und Passiv-Betrieb zu schwach ist und die Konkurrenz zeigt, wie es besser geht. Nichts desto Trotz können beide Kühler bei einem bestimmten Budget und gewissen Ansprüchen durchaus eine gute Wahl sein.

was sagt ihr dazu  ?

c)


----------



## ameise11 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wird der deneb X4 920 teurer sein als ein Q9400, denn wenn ja, wäre es dann nicht besser und billiger einen Q9400 zu kaufen, denn ich möchte sowieso mir die nächsten 3-4 jahre keinen neuen processor anschaffen, vielleicht nur eine grafikkarte ?
 denn beide sind ja auch u.a. in  45nm gefertigt. 

wenn mein P4 es 4 jahre ausgehalten hat, dann wird der phenom II oder Q9400 doch bestimmt es auch mindestens 3 jahre aushalten.

b) man empfielht oft den EKL alpenföhn grossclockner,  seht mal hier folgenden test auf silenthardware.de :

TEST  EKL grossclockner und Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer

"...a die Umsetzung in Form der beiden getesteten Kühler am Ende nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte. Hauptkritikpunkt stellt hier sicherlich der zu geringe Lamellenabstand dar, wodurch es den Testprobanden nur im Performance-Bereich gelang, gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen und sich vom bereits getesteten Xigmatek RED SCORPION-S1283 – stellvertretend für die erste Generation der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Kühler – leicht abzusetzen. Ansonsten können zumindest die einfache Montage und die solide Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität überzeugen und verleihen den Kühlern zumindest in diesen Bereichen einen ausgereiften Eindruck.
...
*Eine umfassende Kaufempfehlung können wir schlussendlich keinem der beiden Kühler aussprechen*, da insbesondere die Leistung im Silent- und Passiv-Betrieb zu schwach ist und die Konkurrenz zeigt, wie es besser geht. Nichts desto Trotz können beide Kühler bei einem bestimmten Budget und gewissen Ansprüchen durchaus eine gute Wahl sein.

was sagt ihr dazu  ?

c)


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

??,wir ham den jtz schon gelesen


----------



## ameise11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was heisst jtz und was meinst du damit ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

sry,also jtz=jetzt ...alte ICQ gewohnheit

Du hast deinen post 4 mal gesendet


----------



## ameise11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

und was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> und was sagt ihr dazu ?


 
Zu was? 
Irgendwie geht der Überblick etwas verloren.
Kannst du das, was du wissen willst, noch mal in einem Absatz zusammenfassen?


----------



## ameise11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) sorry, ich hatte garnicht bemerkt dass ich 4 mal dasselbe gepostet habe.

es geht um den grossclockner , wo auf  silenthardware.de nicht gerade eine kaufempfehlung ausgesprochen wurde.

auf der vorigen seite habe ich, ja aus versehen 4 mal  gepostet was das steht.

b) wird der deneb X4 920 teurer sein als ein Q9400, denn wenn ja, wäre es dann nicht besser und billiger einen Q9400 zu kaufen, denn ich möchte sowieso mir die nächsten 3-4 jahre keinen neuen processor anschaffen, vielleicht nur eine grafikkarte ?
denn beide sind ja auch u.a. in 45nm gefertigt.

wenn mein P4 es 4 jahre ausgehalten hat, dann wird der phenom II oder Q9400 doch bestimmt es auch mindestens 3 jahre aushalten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) hab ich schon oben erwähnt

b)wie schon gesagt,der x 920 wird so um die 230 €

Der Q9400  kostet 260 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Desktop - Sockel 775 - Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9400


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> a) hab ich schon oben erwähnt
> 
> b)wie schon gesagt,der x 920 wird so um die 230 €
> 
> ...


 
Der  Phenom 920 wird nach Erscheinung sicherlich gleich günstiger werden. Der Q9400 ist nur eine abgespeckte Version des Q9450.
Der Groß Clockner ist ein super Kühler, da gibts nichts zu meckern.


----------



## ameise11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) bei hardwareversand kostet der Q9400  ca. 230 €.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
muss ich da auf ein bestimmtes stepping oder so aufpassen ?
ich könnte ihn für 193 € bekommen, soll ich da zugreifen, ist das ein gutes preisleistungsverhältnis für den prozessor.

b) ich bleib dann beim grossclockner blue edition.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ja 193 ist gut,aber ist der neu?

b) okay kannst du machen auf jeden Fall besser als dieser boxed Müll von Intel


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) bei hardwareversand kostet der Q9400  ca. 230 €.
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
> muss ich da auf ein bestimmtes stepping oder so aufpassen ?
> ich könnte ihn für 193 € bekommen, soll ich da zugreifen, ist das ein gutes preisleistungsverhältnis für den prozessor.



Ein abgespeckter L2 Cache wenn Euch das nicht stört..meiner Meinung lohnt der nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Ein abgespeckter L2 Cache wenn Euch das nicht stört..meiner Meinung lohnt der nicht.


 
Sagte ich ja schon, eine "arme Willy Version" des Q9450.


----------



## ameise11 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

aber der Q9450 wäre dann um einiges besser und zukunftsfähiger ?
würde so 206 € kosten , natürlich neu .


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nein,der wäre leicht besser

Ich würde bis zum Launch der Phenom xII warten,entweder weil sich diese als besser herausstellen oder weil die Intel Preise fallen


----------



## sportline105 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

als kühler, wie wäre es denn mit dem: ZEROtherm FZ120? als Nanoxia Edition sogar noch leiser  werd ich mir demnächst noch holen


----------



## Tyler_Durden (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hi, ich hab mir grade folgende teile bestellt:

bei mf:                                           

cpu: q9550 -----------*--274,86* 
mobo: p5q pro -----*-----107,75*
ram: 2x2gb ocz plat--*-----41,15*
graka: 1024gb 4870 palit-*207,14*
hdd: sam hd642jj ----*-----48,92*
nt: ocz stealth 500w------*47,82

**                                            727,64

*bei hardwareversand*:

*kühler: groß clockner-------*28,09
*dvd: sam sh-223q----------*23,92*
gehäuse: an three hund----*57,04
*bs: vista home prem 64bit--*87,81*

*196,86* + 7,- porto

macht zusammen : *931,50

die kiste sollte die nächsten 3-5 jahre halten
*


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

3 Jahre wird der wohl halten ,also auch für games ,aber länger könnte knapp werden


----------



## Tyler_Durden (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> 3 Jahre wird sie wohl halten ,also auch für games ,aber länger könnte knapp werden



yap, ich werd ihn dann aber wieder über ebay für ca. 600,- verkaufen und wieder was neues holen


----------



## ameise11 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

der ocz stealth 500w ist nicht gut , hat wenig ampere.

also ich mache jetzt auch mal eine zusammenstellung. :

Q9450
gigabyte EP-45-DS3
gehäuse bach VX
gainward 4870 512 MB
WD 640 GB AAKS
A-data 4 GB (2x2 GB)
brenner LG GH22LP20
enermax 525W modu
EKL grossclockner blue edition
scythe musashi vga-cooler
floppy
tastatur,maus,

samsung T200 - monitor

alles zusammen = ca. 992 €


das gesamte system lohnt sich doch schon,oder ?
sollte man da was noch tauschen ?


----------



## ameise11 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr ? oder doch lieber einen Q8200 ??

wenn ich den Q8200 übertakte auf 3 GHz, was sicherlich geht mit einem grossclockner , dann ist er doch schnell, auch schneller als ein normaler Q9550 (2,8 GHz ) ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nein Q8200 ist nur für Multimedia PC´s was,sonst ist ein Q6600 die bessere wahl,selbst mit 3GHz ist er kaum schneller als ein Q9550


----------



## ameise11 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

warum ist das denn so  ?
was heisst kaum schneller als ein Q9550, aber nah dran dann , oder wie , würde doch reichen ?

was sagt ihr zu meiner  konfiguration ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Einmal ,der wesentlich kleinere cache,da Abgesehen vom i7 die Intels keinen Speichercontroller haben,sind sie darauf angewiesen
Weswegen der Q8200 langsamer ist,dann kein gutes Oc Potenzial,hinzu kommt noch der niedrige Grundtakt von 2,3 Ghz 
Also wenn du sparen willst,lieber ein Q6600


----------



## ameise11 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

gibt es was auszusetzen an meiner konfiguration, verbesserung, dass man vielleicht irgendwo noch was einsparen kann , macht es was aus wenn der Q6600 in 65nm gefertigt ist ?

ich wüde dann anstelle eines Q9450 einen Q6600 holen, wenn sich das lohnt.
aber er soll dann mindestens 3 jahre übertaktet auf 3.0 GHz halten und nicht kaputtgehen !!


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,15 % mehr stromverbrauch und etwas schlechtere Leistung (5%)


----------



## sportline105 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,15 % mehr stromverbrauch und etwas schlechtere Leistung (5%)


wieso denn das? der Q6600 hat genau wie der Q9450 und der Q8200 eine TDP von 95W und auf 3ghz lässt der sich meistens locker übertakten


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

TDP ist nur die Abwärme und umschreibt nur die Mindestleistung der Spannungswandler und die Kühlleistung des Lüfters


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



sportline105 schrieb:


> wieso denn das? der Q6600 hat genau wie der Q9450 und der Q8200 eine TDP von 95W und auf 3ghz lässt der sich meistens locker übertakten


 
Was glaubst du, wo der Q6600 die Mehrleistung für 3GHz ziehen wird? 
Genau, aus deiner Steckdose. Gerade wenn sie übertaktet werden, ziehen die deutlich mehr Strom, eben weil es noch 65nm CPUs sind.


----------



## ameise11 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie ist denn jetzt der stand , lohnt es sich oder nicht ?
er soll auch nicht kaputt  gehen wegen der übertaktung .


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wie ist denn jetzt der stand , lohnt es sich oder nicht ?
> er soll auch nicht kaputt gehen wegen der übertaktung .


 
Meiner Meinung nach lohnt eine 65nm CPU nicht mehr, entwerde nochn einen Sockel 775 von Intel kaufen oder besser auf den Deneb warten, der nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## ameise11 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)müsste ich da auf noch was achten, z.b stepping ?

b) ECS A780GM, AM2+, ATX, ( ca. 52 € ) 
Gigabyte MA78G-DS3H  ( 64 € )
MB Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 (74 € ) 

würde das billigste hier ) mainboard reichen für den Deneb ( auch übertaktet )
denn das was ich beim motherboard einspare kann ich dann in den prozessor stecken .

aber ich habe dann ein grosses problem mit dem phenom II, bios -update ??
wenn ich sicher sein kann ,dass im juni es auch den phenom für AM2+ noch geben wird ,dann würde ich vielleicht einen 5000+ nehmen.

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> denn das was ich beim motherboard einspare kann ich dann in den prozessor stecken .


 
Lieber andersrum. Ein gutes Mainboard ist immer eine bessere Grundlage als ein teurer Prozessor auf einem miesen Board.
Eine CPU kann man leichter erneuern als ein Board.



ameise11 schrieb:


> aber ich habe dann ein grosses problem mit dem phenom II, bios -update ??
> wenn ich sicher sein kann ,dass im juni es auch den phenom für AM2+ noch geben wird ,dann würde ich vielleicht einen 5000+ nehmen.
> 
> was sagt ihr ?


 
Wieso, jetzt einen 5000+ auf einem guten 780G Mainboard und du hast bis Sommer/Herbst ausreichend Leistung. Den Deneb kannst du dann immer noch raufbauen.


----------



## ameise11 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagst du zu den ausgewählten mainboards, ich würde dann einen von denen nehmen. ?

wenn der deneb im sommer 150 € kosten wird , dann würde es sich lohnen einen 5000+ jetzt zu nehmen.
vielleicht komme ich dann doch jetzt mit einem Q9450 insgesamt besser und etwas billiger weg ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich würde dann eher das Gigabyte Board nehmen.
Du willst doch ein ATX System haben, oder?


----------



## ameise11 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was heisst genau ATX-system ?

b) was meinst du welches netzteil ist besser, dass Corsair 520 modu HXEU oder das enermax 525 W modu ?
wenn ein 520 W nicht mehr ausreichend sein wird noch in 5 jahren , dann würde ich dann jetzt ein 425 W nehmen, da kann ich noch was sparen ?

c) wieviel mehr strom verbraucht denn so eine übertaktete CPU ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) was heisst genau ATX-system ?


 
Das Bezeichnet die Bauform.
Das normale ATX Format haben alle normal großen Mainboards, Gehäuse, Netzteile, usw.
Daneben gibt es noch das Micro-ATX, die erkennst du an den kleineren Gehäusen, meist bei Aldi Rechner zu finden.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) was meinst du welches netzteil ist besser, dass Corsair 520 modu HXEU oder das enermax 525 W modu ?
> wenn ein 520 W nicht mehr ausreichend sein wird noch in 5 jahren , dann würde ich dann jetzt ein 425 W nehmen, da kann ich noch was sparen ?


 
Ich würde das Cooler Master Silent Pro nehmen, oder ein vergleichbares Enermax. Oder eben eins von BeQuiet. Sind alles gute Netzteile, mit denen du nichts falsch machen kannst. So um die 500-550 Watt und du hast ein ausreichendes Netzteil für die nächsten Jahre.



ameise11 schrieb:


> c) wieviel mehr strom verbraucht denn so eine übertaktete CPU ?


 
Keine Ahnung, als ich meinen Yorkfield hochgetaktet habe, hat er einiges an mehr Abwärme produziert, also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch der Stromverbrauch um einen gewissen Faktor gestiegen ist, aber Zahlen kann ich dir nicht nennen. Das müsste man mal messen.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

muss man beim Q9450 auf ein stepping achten ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nur wenn du ocen willst


----------



## ameise11 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja,ich will ocen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Dann ja,aber ich weiß net welche die am best ocenste bei den Q9xx ist


----------



## ameise11 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ist es besser einen laptop für 1000 € zu nehmen  oder den PC unten , gibt es vielleicht vergleichbare laptops die so stark sind wie der unten, wenn der PC überhaupt so stark ist ??

Q9450
gigabyte EP-45-DS3
gehäuse bach VX
gainward 4870 512 MB
WD 640 GB AAKS
A-data 4 GB (2x2 GB)
brenner LG GH22LP20
enermax 525W modu
EKL grossclockner blue edition
scythe musashi vga-cooler
floppy
tastatur,maus,

samsung T200 - monitor

alles zusammen = ca. 992 €


----------



## Knexi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ist es besser einen laptop für 1000 € zu nehmen  oder den PC unten , gibt es vielleicht vergleichbare laptops die so stark sind wie der unten, wenn der PC überhaupt so stark ist ??
> 
> Q9450
> gigabyte EP-45-DS3
> ...



Es gibt keinen Laptop, der diesem System das Wasser reichen kann. Außerdem würde ich bei der 4870 gleich die 1GB Version nehmen. Und den Q9450 halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, den der Q955 kostet 5€ mehr.


----------



## ameise11 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

bei meinem händler kostet der Q9450  momentan  = 205 € , der Q9550 = 260 € .
warum das so ist weiss ich nicht. vielleicht ein schlechteres stepping als bei anderen Q9450 .


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

weil der q95 schneller ist

Intel´s Preispolitik bei quads über 2,66 Ghz versteh ich sowieso nich

Das stepping hat eig nichts mit dem Preis zu tun


----------



## Knexi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> weil der q95 schneller ist
> 
> Intel´s Preispolitik bei quads über 2,66 Ghz versteh ich sowieso nich
> 
> Das stepping hat eig nichts mit dem Preis zu tun




Das Stepping hat indirekt mit dem Preis zu tun. Bei einem alten nicht mehr produzierten Stepping ist der Preis höher, da es weniger Anbieter gibt und dadurch der Preiskampf geringer ist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,okay wenn nur noch 1 stepping erhältich ist und bei gebrauchten kann es auch eine Rolle spielen,stimmt schon


----------



## ameise11 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

stimmt es ,dass die GTX 260 216  jetzt preislich attraktiv ist und dazu leicht schneller als eine HD4870.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nein,sie ist nicht schneller,kommt auf Auflösung,AA und game an

Wenn du sagst welche swettings du spielst,kann ich dir sagen,welche Graka für die schneller wäre


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst welche swettings du spielst,kann ich dir sagen,welche Graka für die schneller wäre



Was natürlich riesig wäre, wenn er nur ein einziges Game spielen würde. Tut man aber in der Regel nicht. Daher gilt es abzuwiegen, was sinnvoller ist.
Eine GTX260 ist in vielen Fällen schneller als eine ATI 4870, aber es geht immer nur um wenige Prozente, die wahrscheinlich nicht wahrnehmbar sind. Daher sollte man eher ein Auge auf den Preis werfen und da hat ATI derzeit die Nase vorne.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,in ein paar Spielen hat die nV die Nase vorn,teilweise auch um 10 %,aber nur bis 1650x1050 und wenn man nich mehr als 4 AA nimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das ist ja auch genau das, was ich meine. Es geht nur um ein paar Prozent in die eine oder andere Richtung. Was aber meist zu vernachlässigen ist.
Letztendlich kommt es aber in erster Linie auf den Preis an und sofern kein Fanboygehabe vorhanden ist, würde ich die ATI 4870 nehmen, allerdings in der 1GB Version.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Jep kann ich zustimmen,eig hast dus gesagt,ob nun 100 oder 115 FOS macht auch keinen Unterschied mehr,wenn dir eine leicht zu kühlende Karte wichtig ist,würde ich eine GTX 260 empfehlen,wenn du dann noch ocen willst
Wenn nich reicht die ATI Hd 4870 auch vollkommen


----------



## sportline105 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

@ ameise: hast du meine nachricht bekommen?


----------



## ameise11 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) muss ich beim phenom II 920 auf irgendein stepping oder so aufpassen oder auf  das mainboard ?
ich habe da an  Gigabyte 790X-DS4 gedacht , ist nicht so teuer sollte aber trotzdem gut sein .

b) ist für eine  grafikkarte, genauer gesagt für die 4870 besser ein 20" zu kaufen oder ein 22", oder ist es egal , die grafikkarte hat es glaube ich leichter bei einem 20 " , da weniger berechnungen, deswegen  auch vielleicht mehr FPS , oder ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) der P II hat ja nur ein stepping,also ein finales,da er ja auch erst neu erschienen ist,müsste glaube ich das C2 sein,weiß ich aber nicht ganz sicher

Beim Mainboard würde ich ein anderes nehmen,da das 790x eine schlechte southbridge hat

b) Du kannst beide denke ich mal bedenkenlos nutzen,klar wird es bei dem 19 oder 20 n paar mehr FPS geben,aber nich das du davon was merken würdest^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) muss ich beim phenom II 920 auf irgendein stepping oder so aufpassen oder auf das mainboard ?
> ich habe da an Gigabyte 790X-DS4 gedacht , ist nicht so teuer sollte aber trotzdem gut sein .


 
Das Stepping ist erst mal egal, nimm ein anderes Board. Lieber eins mit 790GX Chipsatz.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) ist für eine grafikkarte, genauer gesagt für die 4870 besser ein 20" zu kaufen oder ein 22", oder ist es egal , die grafikkarte hat es glaube ich leichter bei einem 20 " , da weniger berechnungen, deswegen auch vielleicht mehr FPS , oder ?


 
Die Grafikkarte harmonisiert mit einem 22'' Monitor sehr gut.


----------



## ameise11 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) reicht auch 512 MB speicher für einen 22" , ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem T200 und T220 von samsung , die mit 1 GB wäre mir etwas  zu teuer, obwohl ich schon über meinem budget bin, was sagt ihr ? ich könnte den T220 jetzt für 193 € bekommen ( ohne MST )

b)würdet ihr den phenom II nehmen oder den Q9450 , und warum ?

c) ich könnte noch dieses mainboard nehmen 	* Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H .


----------



## ameise11 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...
d) da der Q9450 oft mit dem Phenom II 940  verglichen wird , denke ich das er besser als der II 920 ist. weil für mich der II 920 nur in frage kommen würde , könnte dann der Q9450 für mich besser sein ??


----------



## errat1c (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wieso würde für dich nur der II 920 in Frage kommen ?
Du bist schon über deinem Budget und willst für die CPU trotzdem 70€ Leergeld ausgeben?
Nimm doch den PhII und du sparst beim CPU, kannst aber wiederum die Grafikkarte mit 1024MB nehmen, wie wärs damit?
Und zum Monitor..den T220?..nääää...dann lieber den LG 227WTP, schönes Ding..macht zwar kein FullHD,aber naja...willst du ja gar nich


----------



## ameise11 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

den Q9450 würde ich für 205 € bekommen , deswegen ?
und dann kommt noch das etwas teurere  mainboard hinzu zum P II , 790GX-DS4H ? 

das mit fullHD sollte schon sein , kommt auf das preisleistungsverhältnis an beim monitor
der T220 würde 193 € kosten , den LG 227 WTP hat kein händler bei mir , leider.


----------



## errat1c (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Den q9450 für 205€? Darf man fragen woher? 
Der T220 macht aber kein FHD. Da war doch mal bei PCGH dieser Monitorvergleich und da war der BenQ E2200HD angeblich recht empfehlenswert. Würde auch so um die 190€ kosten.

Denk daran..der 790GX hat eine IGP und halbiert bei Crossfire die Lanes auf 8x!
Also wenn dann der 790FX. Und die gibts auch schon ab 110€.


----------



## ameise11 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

habe ich oben schon oder auf der vorigen seite schon geschrieben ? ( ohne mehrwehrtsteuer ).
aber wenn der P II bald zu den händlern kommt kann ich dann auch die MST zurückbekommen.

und ausserdem muss ich mir noch eine CPU extra kaufen um ein bios update vor der installation des P II durchführen zu können, darf man auch nicht vergessen .

könnt ih mir sagen , warum die 4870  512 MB schelcht ist ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> könnt ih mir sagen , warum die 4870 512 MB schelcht ist ?


 
Weil sie einfach zu wenig Videoram hat.


----------



## ameise11 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn ich jetzt einen 4870 1 GB kaufe, dann möchte ich nicht nach einem jahr wieder mir eine neue anschaffen müssen.

wenn das so ist dann würde ich die 4870 512 nehmen da sie so 40 € billiger ist als die mit 1 GB , oder ich kaufe mir den T200 bzw einen 20 " ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die 4870 mit 1GB wird länger als ein Jahr halten.
Was kommt den dieses Jahr großartiges raus, was extreme Grafik haben wird?


----------



## errat1c (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Du hast geschrieben "mein Händler",aber nicht was das explizit für ein Händler ist.
Nimm die 4870 mit 1gb und den 22"..im Endeffekt kann man sich in einem Jahr immer wieder was viel besseres, für wahrscheinlich dann weniger Geld kaufen, aber so wird das immer sein..aber mit der 4870 1gb bist du längere Zeit gut bedient, genauso wie mit dem q94 oder dem phII..
Nur 20" finde ich, is` irgendwie ne unkonventionelle Größe


----------



## ameise11 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie wärs mit der , die hat auch fast 1 GB  ist aber 25 € billiger bei meinem händler/ shop.

Gigabyte GF GTX 260, 896MB DDR3, TV-out, Dual DVI


----------



## errat1c (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

25€ billiger als was ?
Gigabyte hat glaube ich bis jetzt nur die in 65nm gefertigten gtx260, also würde ich da doch lieber bei der ATI bleiben..


----------



## ameise11 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

billiger als die 4870 1 GB .

den PII gibt es noch nicht beim händler, muss noch etwas warten.


----------



## errat1c (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hm, hört sich natürlich verlockend an..aber lass dir nicht die gtx260 mit 192 Stream-Prozessoren andrehn, sondern die mit 216..und wie gesagt..Gigabyte hat bis jetzt noch keine Revision B1(55nm,216SP) rausgebracht,alos sind die auf jeden Fall langsamer, als die ATI..


----------



## ameise11 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok,danke für die informationen.

muss ich denn auch bei der 4870 beim kauf auf etwas aufpassen ?


----------



## errat1c (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Da gibts nur den Unterschied im VRam, also 512 oder 1024, aber das weißt du ja eh schon..
Sag Bescheid, wenn du alles hast und wie`s so läuft  Will mir auch unbedingt den neuen Deneb holen


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ok,danke für die informationen.
> 
> muss ich denn auch bei der 4870 beim kauf auf etwas aufpassen ?



Die von Palit soll recht leise sein, bei den anderen weis ich es jetzt auf anhieb nicht. Welche Modelle hat dein Händler denn?


----------



## ameise11 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich weiss ja noch nicht welchen ich nehme den Q9450 oder den PII 920 -940 .
alle anderen sollten auch irgendwie nicht in frage kommen.

HD4850 Play!
Gigabyte Radeon HD4870, 1GB DDR5
Gainward Radeon HD4870 Golden Sample, 512 MB
Gainward Radeon HD4870, 512MB DDR5, 
Sapphire Radeon HD4870 1GB DDR5

würde die 4850 play für ein 20 " reichen ?


----------



## errat1c (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja, würde "reichen" und hat auch ein perfektes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis..


----------



## ameise11 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

gibt es denn keinen VGA-kühler der auf eine GTX260 und GTX280 passt ?

könnte man einen musashi kühler auch auf eine zukünftige HD5xxx  daruftun ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> könnte man einen musashi kühler auch auf eine zukünftige HD5xxx daruftun ?


 
Leider hat aber noch niemand eine Ahnung, wie die aufgebaut sein wird. Also denke ich, dass es nicht möglich sein wird.


----------



## errat1c (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Da kann man nur spekulieren, aber ich würde mal größtenteils davon ausgehen, das der Musashi auch kompatibel mit den kommenden rv870 sein wird...nennt man das jetzt eigentlich "Leo-Plattform", wenn ne hd4xx0 verbaut ist, oder warten sie noch auf die 5te Reihe?


----------



## ameise11 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe in der pc games hardware 1 und 2 /2009 gesehen ,dass bei tests  ( Leistungsindex) die 4850  nur ein paar fps hinter der 4870 ist,vor allem die 4870 mit 512 ung 1 GB, da gibt es keine grossen unterschiede oder ? , lohnt die überhaupt dann, vor allem auch dann mit 1 GB ram ?
wie ist denn da das preis-leistungsverhältnis ?

HD 4870 X2 = 100
CoD4, Fps: S/Q/E: 93/94/95 Assassin‘s Creed, Fps: S/Q/E*: 50/50/60
Crysis, Fps: S/Q/E: 48/41/28 Race Driver Grid, Fps: S/Q/E**: 77/76/76

GTX280  1 GB = 90,40
CoD4, Fps: S/Q/E: 98/89/80 Assassin‘s Creed, Fps: S/Q/E*: 57/55/67
Crysis, Fps: S/Q/E: 35/27/22 Race Driver Grid, Fps: S/Q/E**: 76/68/53

4870 1 GB  = 82,50 
CoD4, Fps: S/Q/E: 74/65/59 Assassin‘s Creed, Fps: S/Q/E*: 50/49/63
Crysis, Fps: S/Q/E: 33/26/17 Race Driver Grid, Fps: S/Q/E**: 76/73/72

4870 512 MB = 78
CoD4, Fps: S/Q/E: 73/64/59 Assassin‘s Creed, Fps: S/Q/E*: 50/49/62
Crysis, Fps: S/Q/E: 31/24/17 Race Driver Grid, Fps: S/Q/E**: 76/69/47

4850 512 MB = 70,30 
CoD4, Fps: S/Q/E: 71/60/52 Assassin‘s Creed, Fps: S/Q/E*: 48/47/53
Crysis, Fps: S/Q/E: 24/19/12 Race Driver Grid, Fps: S/Q/E**: 73/61/40


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die HD 4870 lohnt sich wenn der PC zu 80 % zum zocken benutzt wird ,da der Stromverbrauch doch erheblich über den der HD 4850 liegt

Die 1 gb Variante lohnt sich bei der HD 4870 auf alle Fälle,den in hohen settings macht der 412 mb Speicher mal leicht schlapp


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wenn du eine 4870 nehmen willst, dann eine mit 1GB.
Wenns eine 4850 wird, dann reichen auch 512, aber immer abhängig von der Auflösung.


----------



## ameise11 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

mal kurz offtopic:

ich bräuchte für meinen älteren PC eine neue AGP grafikk. meine alte hieß FX5500, könnte eine asus AH3450 256 MB sie ersetzen.

beide sind etwas verschieden , unten bei den kontakten ?


----------



## Knexi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> mal kurz offtopic:
> 
> ich bräuchte für meinen älteren PC eine neue AGP grafikk. meine alte hieß FX5500, könnte eine asus AH3450 256 MB sie ersetzen.
> 
> beide sind etwas verschieden , unten bei den kontakten ?



Wenn du eine asus AH3450 mit APG hast funktioniert das schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> beide sind etwas verschieden , unten bei den kontakten ?


 
Wenn beide Karten AGP Port haben, dann müssen die Kontakte gleich sein. Check das lieber noch mal, vielleicht hast du ja doch eine PCIe erwischt.


----------



## ameise11 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie meinst du das mit AGP port ?  in dem handbuch steht lediglich unter systemanforderungen :

...
- AGP oder PCI-Express steckplatz
...

die alte FX5500 hat als kontakt, so ungefähr sieht es aus : 

FX5500  :    IIIII IIII IIIII

AH3450  :    IIIIIIIIII IIIII

in der anleitung steht, ich soll zuerst den treiber deinstallieren, wo finde ich den, und wie installiere ich den  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hier kannst du dir einen AGP Port anschauen.
Dort einen PCIe Port.
Wo passt die ATI rein?


----------



## ameise11 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

sieht genauso aus wie der AGP, genau so sieht es bei mir aus.

meine alte hatte , wie oben "gezeichnet" 3 steckverbindungen , die neue hat 2 steckverbindungen , deswegen  bin ich etwas irritiert ?


----------



## kc1992 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das sollte passen guck dir mal die Pins an bei der neuen Ati sind lediglich 2-4 dazugekommen.
Hatte das Problem auch,d ass ich nicht wusste ob das passt ging dann aber.
Ist jetzt in meinem 2t PC drin.

MfG kc


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also sind beide Grafikkarten für den AGP Port?
Wo ist dann das Problem, rein damit und fertig.
Würde aber gleich eine 3850 nehmen, die hat mehr Leistung und gilt als schnellste Grafikkarte für den AGP Port (sofern du kein NForce Chipsatz hast ).


----------



## ameise11 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

es gibt einen AGP 3.3 V , einen AGP 1.5 V , ....

ich denke es sollte gehen.

aber was ist jetzt mit der deinstallation vom treiber ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> aber was ist jetzt mit der deinstallation vom treiber ?


 
Den Treiber deinstallierst du über "Systemsteuerung - Software". Wähle dort den Treiber aus (bei dir wohl Nvidia) und deinstalliere ihn. Danach den PC runterfahren und die Grafikkarte tauschen.
Wieder starten und nun den ATI Treiber installieren.
Falls du Probleme hast, solltest du mit Drive Clean Treiberreste wegbekommen.


----------



## ameise11 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

noch was kurz, 

im handbuch steht,  ...verbinden sie  einen 4 poligen  5V/12V stecker vom systemnetzteil mit der karte, wenn die karte einen zusatzstromanschluss hat. welcher stecker ist das ?

und wird mein netzteil die grafikkarte auch mit strom versorgen können ?

netzteil fortron FSP-60 MDN

3.3V = 28 A
+5V = 30 A
+12V = 19.5 A
+5Vsb = 2.0 A
-5V = 0.3 A
-12V = 0.5 A


----------



## ameise11 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

....

welchen treiber soll ich denn noch installieren , den von der cd oder einen neuen , aber welchen , wer passt zu der EH3450 ?


----------



## ameise11 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr jetzt dazu, ich habe sie noch nicht eingebaut, ich warte auf eure antworten .


danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Mit dem 4-Polingen Stecker meinst du einen Pata Stromstecker?
Einfache eine vom Netzteil anschließen, fertig. Der Stecker passt nur in eine Richtung, du kannst also keinen falschne erwischen.

Für die ATI kannst du dir den aktuellen Catalyst von der Homepage des Herstellers holen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die ATI verbraucht nur bis zu 25 Watt ,weswegen das nicht nötig ist,du meinst doch PCIe Stecker oder?
Die Handbücher sind meistens allgemein und nicht speziell für deine Grafikkarte,weswegen du solche Hinweise meist ignorieren kannst


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Die ATI verbraucht nur bis zu 25 Watt ,weswegen das nicht nötig ist,du meinst doch PCIe Stecker oder?
> Die Handbücher sind meistens allgemein und nicht speziell für deine Grafikkarte,weswegen du solche Hinweise meist ignorieren kannst


 
Glaube ich nicht, das ist noch eine Grafikkarte, die einen Pata Stromstecker braucht (wie meine 6800GT).


----------



## ameise11 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe ihn doch gebraucht, als ich ohne den stecker drin , den pc anmachte, gab er komische pieptöne von sich und der pc wollte win nicht laden , als ich den stecker aber reintat, dann ging alles ganz normal, also kann man doch nicht das ignorieren wasim handbuch steht, aber trotdem danke.

a) was ist besser einen Q9450 für 205 € oder einen Phenom II 940 für 227 € ??

b) was haltet ihr von der sapphire 4870 1GB, muss ich da was aufpassen, gibt es schon für 205 € ?
ich würde dann einen musashi drauftun als kühler .


----------



## sportline105 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

1024MB Palit/Xpertvision Radeon HD4870 Sonic GDDR5 DVI PCIe
AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x3000MHz 4x512Kb AM2+ 125W Black Edition Box
wenn du nach 24uhr kaufst, zahlste keine versandkosten.


----------



## ameise11 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)bei alternate habe ich 2 ,3 meinungen gelesen , wo geschrieben wird ,dass sie leicht den geist aufgibt.

b) welcher ist schneller ,der Q9450 (205 €)oder der PII 940 (205 €) ,oder beide gleich ?
man darf auch nicht vergessen,dass ich auch zum PII 940 einen billigen sempron kaufen muss ,damit ich erst ein bios update auf z.b einem 790X-DS4H machen muss bevor ich den PII 2 drauf tue, und ob ich das schaffe ist auch noch eine frage , habe noch nie ein bios-update gemacht ?

c) lohnt es sich wirklich 30 € mehr für eine 4870 1GB auszugeben ?
hier mal ein beispiel:

paket 1) T220 = 188 € 
sapphire oder palit 4870 1GB = 205 € bzw 202 €

oder 

 paket 2 )T200 = 157 €
gainward 4870 512 MB = 172 €

was lohnt sich denn jetzt eher auch vom preisleistungsverhältnis ,paket 1 oder 2 ?

d) der PII 920 ist doch langsamer als der Q9450 ?

e) beim gehäuse schwanke ich noch etwas zwischen bach VX und armor jr. 
die zwei kosten so um die 95 € . wenn ich das gehäuse auch noch in 3-4 jahren benutzen kann bzw. alle neue komponenten reintuen kann , dann würde ich eins von denen nehmen .


----------



## sportline105 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wenn die graka den geist aufgibt, dann haste garantie bzw gewährleistung drauf, die wird also entweder repariert oder ausgetauscht

b) nimm den PII 940! heb den multiplikator an und er ist schneller als der Q9450  wenn ich mich nicht irre liegt der 940 ca auf dem niveau eines Q9550.

d) ja der 920 ist langsamer. außerdem hat er keinen freien multi

e) du willst also bei der graka sparen, aber ein gehäuse für 95€ kaufen  ich hab ein sharkoon rebel9, und da ist massig platz! auch in 3 jahren werden die komponenten noch ins gehäuse passen, weil es nach dem ATX-standard genormt ist  so lange du kein µATX gehäuse nimmst, sondern z.b. ein Midi-gehäuse oder größer, passt das 

und wenn du schon ein gehäuse für 95€ kaufen musst, dann gib auch die 30€ mehr für die graka aus  vllt ärgerst du dich sonst, wenn du dir nur die 512er holst


----------



## ameise11 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das problem ist: ich gehe jetzt paar tage nach deutschland , nach 7 tagen bin ich wieder weg, ich bin momentan im ausland , ich kann sie des halb, wenn was sein sollte nicht zurückgeben.

ich verstehe schon dass die gaka wichtig ist ,aber die werde ich wahrscheinlich in 2 jahren wechseln, aber das gehäuse bleibt.

der bach vx oder der armor sind doch nicht schlecht , die haben auch einige extras ß

für welches paket würdet ihr euch entscheiden ?


----------



## ameise11 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr dazu , kann ich das risiko eingehen und die sapphire oder palit kaufen, würde irgendwie die sapphire vorziehen ?

ich wollte am anfang den Q9450 nehmen , aber jetzt , mache ich mit PII 940 sicher nichts falsch, und da mir der händler noch das bios update macht bzw. die platte bereit macht für den PII, ist es fast perfekt.

leider hat der händler jetzt kein 790GP-DS4H, könnte ich auch einen 790X-DS4 nehmen ?

also mein system würde so aussehen:

gehäuse--Bach VX,
ram--A-data- 4GB,
DVD-RW-- LG GH22LP20,
cardreader,
festplatte--WD 640 AAKS,
FDD floppy,
arctic silver thermalpaste,
phenom II 940 ,
EKL gross clockner blue edition,
Enermax 525 Modu+,
musashi VGA-kühler,
monitor samsung T220
sapphire 4870 1GB
gigabyte 790GP-DS4H

alles zusammen = 1060 € ( geht das , verbesserungen ?)

b) T200 oder  benq 2200HD ??( reicht die grafikarte für 1920x1080)

c) soll ich den T200 mit der gainward 4870 512 Mb nehmen für zusammen 330 €, oder  den T220 mit der sapphire 4870 1GB für zusammen  395 €.

wo ist das preisleistungsverhältnis besser ?


----------



## ameise11 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

sorry, habe 2 mal gepostet, habe ich jetzt hier gelöscht.

d) gibt es noch andere verkäufer, so wie mindfactory, wo man nach mitternacht keine versandkosten bezahlen muss , oder ähnliches ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also das 790 x würde ich nicht nehmen(schlechte southbridge)

b Ja,reicht,allerdings würde sich hier die 1 gb Version schon deutlich auszahlen

c) Möglichkeit 2


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> sorry, habe 2 mal gepostet, habe ich jetzt hier gelöscht.
> 
> d) gibt es noch andere verkäufer, so wie mindfactory, wo man nach mitternacht keine versandkosten bezahlen muss , oder ähnliches ?



Ähm Drivecity.de das ist aber im Prinzip der gleiche Laden nur etwas günstiger.


----------



## ameise11 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was ist der beste monitor bis 200 € ?

b) was sagt ihr noch zu meiner konfiguration, wei ist das preisleistungsverhältnis bei 1060 € ?

c) ich denke dann nehme ich die sapphire 4870 1Gb , die sollte auch mindestens 2 jahre halten dann ?
bloss das ich dann keine defekte oder so bekomme  ?

d) warum hat eine GTX260 immer nur 896 MB speicher, warum nicht 1GB ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Samsung ,LG und Viewsonic würde ich empfehlen

b) ist okay
c) Eig ja nicht und wenn mal was sein sollte kannst du die Karte vllt. sogar einschicken,wobei das nach den Kühlerwechsel glaub nicht mehr geht bei sapphire,außerdem hab ich bei der Hd 4870 die befürchtung das die Spawas zu heiß werden-_-,vllt. würde der standard kühler auch gehen

d) weil nV halt nur 896 mb verbaut und keine 1 gb,außerdem wollte sie diese ein wenig von der GTX 280/285 abgrenzen,schätz ich mal so


----------



## ameise11 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was bedeutet Spawas ?

b) ist wirklich ein musashi auf der sapphire 4870 1GB notwendig, denn wenn nicht , dann würde ich doch diese 30 € sparen ?

c) bekommt man diese konfiguration irgendwo billiger ?
wenn ich den mit dem pc games hardware silent pc vergleiche für 999 € mit dem phenom II, dann ist meine konfiguration eigentlich nich nur "okay" sonder top , oder ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Spannungswandler

b) Meiner meinung lohnt sich der bei der HD 4800 Series nicht,das OC Potenzial steigt baer mit einem besseren Kühler,obwohl dann kannst du auch gleich eine OC Version kaufen

c)Schau dir die Teile mal bei Geizhals.at oder ähnlichen an und rechne die Preise zusammen,wenn nich würd eich noch einmal Hardwareversand.de versuchen,die Preise und der service stimmen bei den auch,so meine Erfahrung


----------



## ameise11 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich dachte vielleicht bei cvv-computer, bei denen kann ich ein paar sachen kaufen (prozessor,..) die wirklich mit die günstigsten sind.

was haltet ihr von cvv-computer ?

b) warum würde sich der musashi nicht lohnen, der passt doch auf die 4800er ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Sry,mit denen hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen

b) Ich meine ,es gibt keinen richtigen externen VGA Kühler der die Spawas bei der HD 4800 mit berücksichtigt,so kannst du auch gleich bei dem standard Kühler bleiben,jedeglich das OC Potenzial steig mit einem besseren Kühler,außerdem sind die meistens etwas leiser,aber es gibt auhc standard Kühler die recht gut sind,woei der sapphire dazu nicht gehört


----------



## ameise11 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich köönte dann mit dem musashi, jede 4870 ocen, oder ? bringt das was ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Naja,ne standard hat auch genug Leistung
Mit dem standard Kühler kannst du sie auch ocen,aber weniger meistens,es gibt auch Oc Version,die schon einen guten kühler verbaut haben


----------



## ameise11 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) mein händler hat einen neuen monitor bekommen,was haltet ihr von ihm,würde mich nur 170 € kosten  ?

LG LCD W2261V, 21,5" wide, 30000:1, 2ms, DVI, HDMI, full HD, 
reicht dafür eine 4870 1GB  oder 512 MB ,besonders für  1920 x 1080 ?

auch der ist nciht schlecht : Samsung SM 2233BW  (186 €)

b) mit was mache ich die restliche wärmeleitpaste vom prozessor bzw. kühler weg ?


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Gut und schlecht ist immer Relativ
Wofür brauchst du denn PC?

Jeder kann dir etwas empfehlen aber wenn du gelegentlich was zockst brauchst du kein was weiss ich 500watt netzteil


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Wie es sich anhört ein guter Moni zum guten Preis

b) Kreditkarte  , Nein , Taschentuch oder sowas in der art.


MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) mein händler hat einen neuen monitor bekommen,was haltet ihr von ihm,würde mich nur 170 € kosten ?
> 
> LG LCD W2261V, 21,5" wide, 30000:1, 2ms, DVI, HDMI, full HD,
> reicht dafür eine 4870 1GB oder 512 MB ,besonders für 1920 x 1080 ?
> ...


 
Dann greif dir den Monitor, ist doch cool, 22'' für den Preis.
Restliche Wärmeleitpaste kann man einfach abwischen, nimm aber ein fusselfreies Tuch (Klopapier ist super geeignet).


----------



## ameise11 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) welchen jetzt (mit namen )?
T220, 2233 BW , LG LCD W2261V
welchen würdet ihr nehmen undwarum?

b) was ist mit der fullhd auflösung , reichen die grafikkarten ?

wird dann z.b GTA IV in fullHD gespielt ?

c) merkt man den unterschied zwischen 2ms und 5ms reaktionsz.?


----------



## ameise11 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...


d) ich habe folgenden artikel gefunden, da wurde der phenom auf 225 dollar gesenkt ( ca. 175 € )
aber kein händler hat ihn für 175 € , ??

"...beim Phenom II X4 940 „Black Edition“ zum Beispiel über 20 Prozent auf nunmehr 225 Dollar. Das war auch nötig, hatte doch Rivale Intel zuvor die Preise seiner Desktop-Chips aggressiv neu gestaltet, etwa den des Core 2 Q9650 um 40 Prozent auf 316 Dollar gesenkt..."


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

...

e) wenn man einen DVD-brenner kauft, kann man dann auch eine bulk-version nehmen oder ist davon abzuraten ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

f) Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 , 
ASUS M3A78-T AMD 790GX

was haltet ihr von diesen mainboards im vergleich zum Gigabyte 790GP-DS4H ?


----------



## Knexi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> f) Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 ,
> ASUS M3A78-T AMD 790GX
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesen mainboards im vergleich zum Gigabyte 790GP-DS4H ?



Ich finde das DS4H besser


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Würde das ASUS nehmen,halte nichts von Gigabreit
Aber ich muss zugeben sie sind schon ganz gut^^


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) welchen jetzt (mit namen )?
T220, 2233 BW , LG LCD W2261V
welchen würdet ihr nehmen undwarum?

b) was ist mit der fullhd auflösung , reichen die grafikkarten ?

wird dann z.b GTA IV in fullHD gespielt ?

c) merkt man den unterschied zwischen 2ms und 5ms reaktionsz.? 

d) wenn man einen DVD-brenner kauft, kann man dann auch eine bulk-version nehmen oder ist davon abzuraten ?

danke


----------



## sportline105 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

zu e) wenn du die kabel und ne software zum dvd-abspielen hast, müsste auch eine bulk version reichen. aber die retail versionen gibts doch für rund 30€ wenn ich mich nich irre


----------



## ameise11 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

welche kabel sind denn nicht in einer bulk version, kann ich dann die bulk-version überhaupt nicht am mainboard anschliessen ?

was ist mit den anderen fragen ?


danke


----------



## sportline105 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du gleich ein sata-laufwerk kaufst, und keins mit ide anschluss, als fehlt das sata-kabel, welches aber bei neuen mainboards genug beiliegen, oder für ein paar euro zu haben sind. 

bei meinem mainboard waren 6 sata-kabel dabei, also mehr als genug. ich glaub manche hersteller packen auch gar kein kabel dazu, aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

stören dich denn die 5 oder 10€ gegenüber einer retail version? 

zu den bildschirmen kann ich dir leider keine hilfe geben


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Ja du merkst einen Unterschied zwischen 5 ms und 2ms,wichtiger sind aber die Farbwechsel,welche mindestens bei <30 liegen sollten.

b) Welche Grakas hast du denn jetzt?(GTA IV ist rein CPU abhängig,einzig sollte die Karte 1 gb Speicehr haben,der Rest ist nicht so wichtig

d) nimm einfach die paar € mehr für die Retail Version

Bei mmeinem board war nur ein eSata Kabel bei


----------



## ameise11 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe noch keine graka gekauft, da ich mir schon den musashi gekauft habe iwrd es wohl eine 4870. momentan kostet die sapphire 4870 1 GB beim händler  227 € .
vielleicht wird die billiger , aber ich muss noch etwas auf daas gigabyte 790GP-DS4H ( 98 € , ohne MWST.)warten, den haben die im moment nicht.
das ASUS M3A78-T AMD 790GX könnte ich gleich kaufen, kostet aber 122 € ( ohne MWST) .

habe schon phenom II 940 , enermax 525 modu +, musashi, EKL grossclockner blue edit.  gekauft, es fehlen nur noch paar teile und der monitor .

ich hätte mir auch die sapphire 4870 1GB für 200 e in Deutsch. bestellen können wie die sachen oben , aber ich habe bei alternate z.b gelesen , dass einer sie defekt ausgeliefert bekommen hat , da ich dass dann nur im ausland bei mir prüfen kann , wollte ich dass nicht, was soll ich denn auch dann machen wenn die auch defekt  wäre , versteht ihr ?

ich kann mich schlecht noch zwischen paar monitoren entscheiden :

samsung T220
samsung 2233B
 LG LCD W2261V, 21.5'' wide, 20000:1, 2ms, DVI, HDMI, full HD, 
(was heisst "wide", sind die anderen 2 nicht "wide" ?)


----------



## Knexi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich kann mich schlecht noch zwischen paar monitoren entscheiden :
> 
> samsung T220
> samsung 2233B
> ...



Ich würde einen der folgenden 2 nehmen:
ViewSonic VX2262wm, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ViewSonic VX2260wm, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ameise11 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

mein händler hat leider keine Viewsonics .


----------



## Knexi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> mein händler hat leider keine Viewsonics .


Wie wärs damit:

iiyama ProLite E2201W-B2, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ E2200HD, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (9H.Y3VLN.IBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ameise11 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

es hat hier kein händler iiyama, auch den Benq HD hat keiner.

aber der ,LG LCD W2261V, 21.5'' wide, 20000:1, 2ms, DVI, HDMI, full HD, hat doch auch full HD,warum ist er nicht gut ?

, und was heisst wide , sind die anderen zwei (samsung)nicht wide , und warum sind die nicht empfehlenswert ?


----------



## sportline105 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wide bedeutet, dass du kein normales bildschirmverhältnis hast, also das fast quadratische, sondern eben breitbild (widesscreen), also 16:10.  das haben aber soweit ich gesehen habe alle bildschirme, die du aufgelistet hast


----------



## ameise11 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

und was sagst du zum LG , der aber schon billiger als der T220 , warum ?


----------



## ameise11 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das grösste problem ist eigentlich bei mir , denke ich , die wärmeleitpaste draufzutun .
habe angst ob viel oder zu wenig und das dann gleichmässig verschmieren, na ja .

was sagt ihr noch zu den monitoren , gibt gründe diese drei ,von mir vorgeschlagenen die, nicht zu nehmen.


----------



## ameise11 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ZUr Wärmeleitpaste,du machst einfach nen treopfen drauf,dann drückst du den Kühler drauf,drehsten vllt. noch ein wenig und schon ist die Wärmeleitpaste verteilt


----------



## ameise11 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

muss ich nicht mit z.b dem finger oder einer kreditkarte gleichmässig verteilen ?


----------



## Lordac (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hallo,



ameise11 schrieb:


> muss ich nicht mit z.b dem finger oder einer kreditkarte gleichmässig verteilen ?


 
ich habe meine mit einer Kreditkarte so dünn verteilt das man die Aufschrift auf dem Heatspreader noch durchschimmern sieht. Manche geben aber auch nur einen Tropfen darauf der dann durch den Anpressdruck der Kühlers verteilt wird.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ameise11 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie sieht denn da die ideale lösung aus , was ist am besten ?

und wenn man den graka kühle wegnimmt, dann ist das doch dasselbe mit der paste ?


----------



## Lordac (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Beides klappt, ich persönlich verteile die Paste lieber mit der Kreditkarte weil ich dann weiß das überall ein dünner Film ist.

Bei der Tropfen-Methode wäre ich mir immer unsicher ob der Tropfen zu groß oder klein war, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ameise11 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)man soll also noch sehen was drauf steht auf dem prozessor , wenn man die passte draudf macht, ich habe angst dass ich es zu dünn oder zu dick drauftue, ich mache das halt zum ersten mal .

b) als ich den karton mit dem enermax 525 aufgemacht habe  , hatten die sachen einen komischen , ja etwas starken geruch, ist das normal  ?

der prozessor und die kühler hatten nur einen leichten "neugeruch" , weil sie halt halt neu sind, aber das netzteil schon stark ?

danke


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die paste brauchst du wiklich nur 0815 drauftropfen dann kühler drauf(ein bischen hin und her gedreht) und fertig.Den rest macht dann die hitze, und dann... """KNALL"""!! nein war nur ein schertz , durch die abwärme des cpu`s verteilt sich die paste dann erst richtig, da braucht mann keine wissenschaft draus machen .Wirklich
(Zu  Riesiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen sie bitte die Packungsbeilage oder fragen ihren Artzt oder Apotheker)


----------



## ameise11 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, wenn du es sagst .

ist ein PII 940 stärker als der processor in der Playstation 3 , bzw. die nächste 4 ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das ist schlecht vergleichbar


----------



## ameise11 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich möchte mir noch dazu einen witch kaufen .

den  : D-link Net SWC DLK DES-1005D 

welche kabel kann ich denn benutzen um die computer anzuschliessen.
ich habe folgende ausgesucht :

MSI -LAN  PP12-2M/RED  (2 m) 

geht das ?

b) der PII 940 sollte doch besser sein , wenn man die leistungsfähigkeit nimmt, da er alleine schon 200 € kostet und die playstation ganz 400 € ?

c) ich kann mich schlecht entscheiden , welchen ich monitor nehmen soll, ich möchte halt keinen fehler machen, ich habe da zwei ,
nämlich, wie ihr schon wisst, den T220( 195 € ) und den 2233BW ( 173 €), wo stimmt das P/L-verhältnis ?, oder sind etwa beide schlecht ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Das kabel isteig egal,also kannst du kaufen

b) In ner PS steckt ja kein standard Desktop CPU,welche wahrscheinlich auch eine Menge Befehlssätze nicht versteht,außerdem besteht die PS 3 CPU aus 1 kern und 7 Cells meines Wissens nach,wenn das falsch ist bitte verbessern.

c) Die Samsungs sind immer gut. Ich würde allerdings den T220 bevorzugen


----------



## noxistar (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> a) Das kabel isteig egal,also kannst du kaufen


Jo , da tuts jedes Noname Kabel genauso 


> b) In ner PS steckt ja kein standard Desktop CPU


So ist es , die ist wirklich komplett auf Parallelisierung bzw. Multicore ausgelegt. ( merkt man ja auch an GTA 4 was auf der PS3 wirklich gut und flüssig läuft - auf PCs erst ab Quadcore in vernünftigen Frameraten ).
Die 7 "Cells" sind Streamprozessoren die jeweils 4 Operationen gleichzeitig ausführen können. Deswegen kann man die Cell-CPU auch nich mit dem Phenom vergleichen. Beim PC sind derzeit kaum Spiele auf mehr als Dualcore-Nutzung programmiert - weshalb hauptsächlich ein hoher Takt auf den Kernen für hohe Spieleperformance sorgt. Das sollte sich aber in den nächsten paar Jahren deutlich weiterentwickeln ( z.b. bei Anno 1404 )


> c) Die Samsungs sind immer gut. Ich würde allerdings den T220 bevorzugen


Naja , kann man so nich pauschalisieren - auch die 226bw Reihe hatte gute und schlechte Displays verbaut. Der T220 soll aber wirklich ganz ok sein - alternativ ein LG227WTP oder so. Der 2233bw ist ein Monitor mit gutem Bild aber nem komischen Standfuß 

mfg Noxistar


----------



## KennyKiller (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

boar ihr mit euren Kühlern, nach Erfahrung weis ich dass fast alle der teuren Luftkühlungen einen Dreck taugen, nimm am besten nen Freezer 7 Pro, der kostet 15Euro und hat ne gute Leistung. 
A)naja kommt drauf an wie arg du die SPannung erhöhst. such eben mal bei Googel nach OC Ergebnissen Tuts etc gibts genug
b) siehe oben
c)nimm am besten 1066mhz Speicher er ist sowieso billiger und hat genug Spielraum fürs OC
d)alle sind gleich laut/leise(mit Standardkühler) nur der Aufkleber ist anders also egal, nimm am besten ne 4870 1GB.
e)wieviel zoll willst du, es gibt jetzt neue 22Zoller die HD auflösung schaffen(1920x1050), kosten minimal mehr 
f)klar kommt es auf die Watt Zahl an hier ein Rechner: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5
Nimm ein gutes Markenneitzteil, dass sollte genug Ampere Lines was auch immer haben( am besten von Corsair, be queit, enermax....)
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Knexi (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> c)nimm am besten 1066mhz Speicher er ist sowieso billiger und hat genug Spielraum fürs OC


Die Übertaktbarkeit des Speichers hängt eingenlich nicht von dem Takt ab. Die Übertaktbarkeit hängt vielmehr von der Kühlung ab. Viele 800er Speicher lassen sich deshalb besser übertakten als 



KennyKiller schrieb:


> e)wieviel zoll willst du, es gibt jetzt neue 22Zoller die HD auflösung schaffen(1920x1050), kosten minimal mehr



Das Problem von 22er HD Bildschirmen ist, dass man wirklich gute Augen braucht um die Schrift damit lesen zu können. Man muss daher schon sehr nahe am Bildschirm sitzen


----------



## sportline105 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> boar ihr mit euren Kühlern, nach Erfahrung weis ich dass fast alle der teuren Luftkühlungen einen Dreck taugen, nimm am besten nen Freezer 7 Pro, der kostet 15Euro und hat ne gute Leistung.


der freezer 7 hat ne miserable qualität!  außerdem ist er mächtig laut und den 7 pro kann man nicht für am2 boards verwenden 

kannst du die behauptung belegen dass die teuren kühler nen dreck taugen und kaum besser sind als der freezer 7? 

gute kühler gehen auch schon bei 30€ los. es müssen nicht immer 60€+ sein


----------



## ameise11 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) brauche ich eine grafikarte fürs erste beim 790GP-DS4H ?
ich könnte mir doch die 4870 in einem monat kaufen ,wenn sie etwas billiger ist, da ja bestimmt dann die 4890 rauskommt .
ich glaube da ist eine HD3300 drauf ?

b)ich brauche also nur mit den kabeln die PCs am switch anzuschliessen und schon kann ich daten hin und her bewegen ?

c) welches gehäuse kann auch die grossen grakas  unterbringen ?

d) bei meinem EKL grossclockner blue ed. ist nur eine vorrichtung  und ein backplate für LGA775 , aber nichts für einen AM2+ ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Ja,das geht,erwarte allerdings keine Wunder von der IGP

b)Ja,allerdings hatte ich bei der Verbindung XP-Vista Probleme,kann aber auch mein anwendungsfehler gewesen sein

c) da reichen die meisten Midi Towers

d) Könnte sogar sein. Der hat ja nur nen Aufsatz für AM2 ,kann aber sein das diese trtzdem für AM2+ CPU´s geht. Wissen tu ichs aber nicht


----------



## blutwurst82 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hallo,

habe mal kurz etwas im Netz geschaut. Der ist wohl auch für AM2+ Mainboards geeignet, nur soll der Kraftaufwand recht hoch sein. 

Die Anleitung die dem Kühler eigentlich standardmäßig beiliegt soll sehr schön bebildert sein und für Intel wie auch AMD Varianten abgelichtet sein.
Evtl hilft Dir die Kompatibilitätsliste direkt vom Hersteller weiter.
Weiterhin konnte ich nachlesen, dass der Einbau ohne Ausbau des Mainboards funktionieren soll.

Beste Grüße


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## ameise11 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) soll ich doch eher OCZ 4 GB 1000 MHZ nehmen oder Aeneon 4 GB 800 MHZ ?

b) kann ich mit einem crossoverkabel problemlos zwei PCs verbinden und gleich daten übertragen und internet nutzen.

oder ist es doch einfacher mit einem switch ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) soll ich doch eher OCZ 4 GB 1000 MHZ nehmen oder Aeneon 4 GB 800 MHZ ?


 
Die Aeneon reicht dicke.


----------



## noxistar (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) kann ich mit einem crossoverkabel problemlos zwei PCs verbinden und gleich daten übertragen und internet nutzen.
> oder ist es doch einfacher mit einem switch ?



Wie soll das gehen - irgendwie muss der 2. PC doch auch an den Router angeschlossen werden oder hast du nur ein Modem ?


----------



## ameise11 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also ich meine ohne router, nur dei PCs mit dem kabel verbinden und fertig ?


----------



## ameise11 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) was sagt ihr jetzt dazu zum crossoverkabel ?

b) also auch zum übertakten reichen die aeneons 800er 4GB, da ich einen PII 940 schon gekauft habe  ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Jein,der Speicher macht bei mir nur +15 Mhz FSB mit,müsstest du vorher per Bios runter takten,also ginge es schon


----------



## sportline105 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Jein,der Speicher macht bei mir nur +15 Mhz FSB mit,müsstest du vorher per Bios runter takten,also ginge es schon


er kann doch per multi übertakten und den fsb auf standard lassen?!


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hat er nicht den 920 genommem?
Oder hab ich da was verpast?

Ohh,das steht es ja,stimmt dann ahst du natürlich Recht,dann kannst du auch den Aeneon nehmen


----------



## ameise11 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) - MS-Industial LAN MSI PP12-2M/RED
- crossover kabel

was soll ich mir jetzt kaufen von den zwei kabeln  , in verbindung mit dem switch ?

b) würdet ihr den Thermaltake M9 für  62 € (  , oder den Bach VX für  81 € (497×210×475mm / HxBxT)  , ich schwanke zwischen den beiden .

der bach hat z.b. einen 14 cm fan vorne , gummieinlagen für die festplatten, gummifüsse.


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also warum willst du denn ein Crossover Kabel und einen Switch


----------



## ameise11 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) na ja , ein netzwerk vielleicht aufbauen , und damit ich viele daten hin und her bewegen kann .
vor allen dingen viele daten von meinem alten auf den neuen PC kopieren.

deswegen weiss ich nicht genau welche jkabel ich fürs netzwerk nehmen soll .

b) kann ich denn in meinen alten PC einfach ein 512 MB (DDR-400) ram riegel einstecken
er hat nur 2 plätze ,beide sind belegt mit jeweils 2 x 256 MB. kann ich denn einfach einen wegnehmen und einen 512 MB riegel einstecken ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja,kannst du ,kannst auch noch einen 256 drin lassen.(512+256)
Wie schnell sind die 256?


----------



## ameise11 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) wie gesagt , es sind nur 2 steckplätze auf dem mainboard.
beide sind belegt mit 2 x 256 DDR-400 ram ( der pc ist  ja auch schon 4 jahre alt ). jetzt wollte ich halt einen 256er rausnehmen und einen 512er reinstecken.  bringt das was ?  dann hätte ich 768 MB RAM .

b) würdet ihr den Thermaltake M9 für 62 € ( , oder den Bach VX für 81 € (497×210×475mm / HxBxT) , ich schwanke zwischen den beiden .

der bach hat z.b. einen 14 cm fan vorne , gummieinlagen für die festplatten, gummifüsse.

c) welceh kabel soll ich denn jetzt nehmen ?
LAN MSI PP12-2M/RED  ( 2m =  1 € )  geht der auch ?


----------



## Knexi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) - MS-Industial LAN MSI PP12-2M/RED
> - crossover kabel
> 
> was soll ich mir jetzt kaufen von den zwei kabeln  , in verbindung mit dem switch ?



Wenn du das Kabel bei einem Switch verwendest brauchst du kein Crossover Kabel


----------



## ameise11 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok , also es reicht der angegebene kabel oben.

was ist mit den anderen fragen ?


----------



## sportline105 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

nimm doch einfach das gehäuse was dir am  besten gefällt! einen lüfter kann man immer noch nachrüsten, und ob 120 oder 140mm ist auch nich so ein großer unterschied, außerdem gibts bei 120er lüftern mehr auswahl


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also es ist egal was fürn Kabel du nimmst,wichtig sit nur das du entweder ein Crossoverkabel nimmst *oder[B/] ein Switch + standard Netzwerkabel,es ist dabei ziemlich wurscht welche Marke,hauptsach ein 100 Mbit/s oder schneller Kabel*


----------



## ameise11 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) also es steht bei den meisten switches das : 10 /100 Mbps,das meint ihr doch ?
ist die länge der kabel wichtig , ,oder ist das egal ?

b) würde sich der aufpreis von 20 € lohnen für den bach vx ( gummieinlagen, ausnehmbarer festplattenkäfig, Maße,...)
ich könnte doch auch einen 120er anstelle des 140er reintun, oder muss nach dem 140er wieder ein 140er rein ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nein,eig is das sowas von egal,außer der Lüfter ist im Gehäuse intgriert,aber das weiß ich nicht.
Die Länge der Kabel ist vollkommen egal,ich würde aber nur so viel nehmen wie du brauchst


----------



## ameise11 (1. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ja , der lüfter beim bach vx ist im gehäuse integriert ,der vorne , beim M9 ist der vordere aussen .
bringen diese gummieinlagen im festplattenkäfig etwas, glaube sowas heisst HDD-Entkopplung ,bei einer WD 640 AAKS  ?

b) kann ich auch beim installieren des grossclockners blue edi. , das bracket benutzen , eigentlich ist es ja fürs 775, aber damit festschrauben kann , damit er besser hält ?

c) ich habe mir schon ein netzteil, cpu-kühler, vga-kühler, und processor gekauft.

würdet ihr mir jetzt eine 4850 empfehlen , wegen dem preis, und dann in einem jahr eine vielleicht 5er ATI zu kaufen , oder ist die 4870 1 GB noch empfehlenswert ?


----------



## MJH2809 (1. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nehm nen Phenom wenn du auf den Preis achtest. Wenn nicht bleib bei Intel


----------



## sportline105 (1. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



MJH2809 schrieb:


> Nehm nen Phenom wenn du auf den Preis achtest. Wenn nicht bleib bei Intel


er hat doch schon nen 940 BE


----------



## ameise11 (2. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich habe doch schon einen PII 940  gekauft , der ist ja fast so schnell wie der Q9550 . er soll auch so schnell sein, auch wenn er nicht übertaktet ist. auf jeden fall ist er meilensteine entfernt von meinem P4 3.0 ghz ( 2004 ) ?!

b) würdet ihr mir jetzt eine 4850 empfehlen , wegen dem preis, und dann in einem jahr eine vielleicht 5er ATI zu kaufen , oder ist die 4870 1 GB noch empfehlenswert ?

c)ja , der lüfter beim bach vx ist im gehäuse integriert ,der vorne , beim M9 ist der vordere aussen .
bringen diese gummieinlagen im festplattenkäfig etwas, glaube sowas heisst HDD-Entkopplung ,bei einer WD 640 AAKS ?

danke


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

b) also wenn du sowiso aufrsten willst,würde ich eher eine HD 4830 kaufen und dann zur 5x aufrüsten


----------



## ameise11 (2. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) also lohnt sich die 4870 1 GB nicht mehr beim preis von 230 € ?

b) bringen denn gummieinlagen etwas im festplattenkäfig, oder nicht ?
und lohnen sich diese 20 € mehr für den bach vx im vergleich mit dem M9 ?


----------



## sportline105 (2. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

klar lohnt sich eine 4870 mit 1gb ram, wenn du sie halt in spielen auch brauchst. wenn du nur im netz surfst etc lohnt sie sich nicht. und wenn du von der 4870 auf die nächste generation umsteigst, dann kannst du die 4870 auch wieder verkaufen. eine 4830 bekommste sicher nicht so gut los

bei den festplatten hab ich keine ahnung!


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Warte noch etwas,habe gelesen der Preis der HD 4800 Series wurde nochmals gesenkt,damit würde ich jtz auch eien HD 4870 kaufen,aber noch warten bis der Preis auch wirklich runter geht.
Dann würde ich wieder zur 6x gen ,falls die dann noch so heißt zuschlagen


----------



## ameise11 (6. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich habe den Monitor samsung T220 gekauft . ich habe ihn an die graka (AH3450,AGP) angeschlossen ( der monitor hat DVI-D ,die graka DVI-I ).

mein alter monitor ist analog angeschlossen.als ich den PC angemacht habe ging nur der T220 ,der ältere ging nicht . wenns geht würde ich auch mal dual betrieb ausprobieren.

was ist denn da los ?

b) 





> Dann würde ich wieder zur 6x gen ,falls die dann noch so heißt zuschlagen



was bedeutet "6x gen"

c) welche graka hat denn jetzt ,auch in hinblick auf die zukunft,das beste preisleistungsverhältnis für meinen T220 ?

d) es sind mittlerweile auch paar neue mainboards erschienen .

- MA790X-UD4  /87 €
-MA78GM-UD2H  /68,25 €

- (älterer) 790GP-DS4H  /115,80 €

welchen würdet ihrr nehmen jetzt , bzw. wo stimmt das PLV ?


----------



## noxistar (6. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ist denn da los ?


Musst im Treiber erst einstellen was genau auf dem 2. Monitor angezeigt werden soll. Einfach unter Anzeigeeinstellungen eine Option suchen die "Desktop auf 2. Monitor erweitern" ( oder so ähnlich ) heißt.


> c) welche graka hat denn jetzt ,auch in hinblick auf die zukunft,das beste preisleistungsverhältnis für meinen T220 ?


Eine HD4870 1GB


> d) es sind mittlerweile auch paar neue mainboards erschienen .
> - MA790X-UD4  /87 €
> -MA78GM-UD2H  /68,25 €
> - (älterer) 790GP-DS4H  /115,80 €
> welchen würdet ihr nehmen jetzt , bzw. wo stimmt das PLV ?


Das MA790X-UD4 würde ich einem DS4H jederzeit vorziehen. Wenn du mehr als 4SATA Ports benötigst dann ein MA790X-UD4P nehmen. Das MA78GM-ud2h ist ein microATX Board mit IGP ( die man eigentlich nicht braucht ). 

Fazit: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4 oder UD4P ( je nach gewünschter Anschlussvielfalt ) kaufen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also ich bin über meine IGP sehr dankbar
Ich würde nicht auf eine IGP verzichten wollen,das wären mir ein paar € Aufpreis auch wert


----------



## ameise11 (7. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) also man kann auch auf dem MA790X-UD4 richtig übertakten , richtig ?
und der 790GP-DS4H hat noch einen z.b. HDMI anschluss der UD4 nicht .
wawrum ist denn der UD4 besser ?

b) ich habe eine powercolor 4870 1 GB für 210 €, geht das ?

c) mein router ist ein ganz einfacher router , mit einem usb-anschluss und einem netzwerk-anschluss.
ich habe mir jetzt einen einfachen switch gekauft . kann ich meinen router einfach mit dem switch verbinden und dann die zwei PCs mit dem switch ,und dann könnte ich schon gleich daten hin und her bewegen und auf beiden dann im internet surfen ?


----------



## sportline105 (7. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) weiß ich nicht
b) ja. wieso sollte das nicht gehn? 
c) hat der echt nur einen netzwerkanschluss? wir hatten bisher 2 router, und die hatten beide 4 netzwerkanschlüsse

normalerweise müsste es mit dem switch am router möglich sein, ins netz zu gehen. wie du das schaffst kann ich dir aber auch nich sagen


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,meiner hat auch 4 Anschlüsse. 
Der Unterschied beim UD4 ist,das es keine onboard Grafik besitzt.
So bracuhst du beim UD4 zwingend eine dezidierte Grafikkarte(deine HD 4870 wäre so eine


----------



## ameise11 (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

aber der HDMI -anschluss fehlt doch auch  , und wie steht es auch mit dem übertakten beim UD4 ?


----------



## sportline105 (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn du die HD4870 verbaust dann is doch die IGP eh uninteressant und der HDMI anschluss wird über die HD4870 gemacht


----------



## xx00xx (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

als Monitor kann ich dir den Samsung 2253BW empfehlen, sitze grade vor ihm und kann nur sagen geiles Teil 
der Pries dürfte auch ansprechend sein, ich habe ihn vor einem Monat für 200€ bekommen, vielleicht ist er jetzt noch billiger.


----------



## ameise11 (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich habe mir schon den T220 gekauft . kann mir jemand sagen warum viele einstellungen in dem menü des monitors nicht verfügbar sind ?

b) wie wird denn der HDMI anschluss über die graka gemacht wenn die graka doch nur zwei DVI anschlüsse hat ?

c) gibt es einen qualitäts-unterschied zwischen DVI-I und DVI-D  ?

d) wie ist denn der UD4 im hinblick auf übertaktbarkeit (stabilität ), bioseinstellungen und so ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) Keine Ahnung

b) über einen Adapter. Kannst dann aber keinen Ton mehr über HDMI übertragen.

c) ne nicht das man es so sehen würde

d) Wahrscheinlich dem DHS4 ähnlich,kann dir aber nur ein GBesitzer von dem board sagen.
Würde sowieso das Dhs4 nehmen


----------



## noxistar (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) wie wird denn der HDMI anschluss über die graka gemacht wenn die graka doch nur zwei DVI anschlüsse hat ?


beiliegender Adapter 
@atifan22 : ATi hat ein Verfahren wo auch über DVI Sound übertragen werden kann - google doch mal danach 


> c) gibt es einen qualitäts-unterschied zwischen DVI-I und DVI-D  ?


nein


> d) wie ist denn der UD4 im hinblick auf übertaktbarkeit (stabilität ), bioseinstellungen und so ?


hat bessere Kühlung und neuste Komponenten - lässt sich somit mindestens gleichgut ( eigentlich sogar besser ) übertakten und ist auch recht stabil. Bios ist ähnlich wie beim ds4h. Würde ein ud4-Board kaufen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Danke nox
Werd ich mal machen,wusst ich auch noch nichts von


----------



## sportline105 (8. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



noxistar schrieb:


> beiliegender Adapter
> @atifan22 : ATi hat ein Verfahren wo auch über DVI Sound übertragen werden kann - google doch mal danach


stimmt. steht auch auf der verpackung


----------



## ameise11 (15. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) kann ich meinen neuen enermax 525 modu in meinen 4 jahre alten pc einbauen um zu sehen wie er funktioniert und wie laut er ist , bis ich alle teile für einen neuen zusammen habe ?
eventuell weil er vielleicht viel zu stark ist oder so ?

b) 





> b) über einen Adapter. Kannst dann aber keinen Ton mehr über HDMI übertragen.


aber ich möchte keinen film ohne ton schauen !?


----------



## sportline105 (15. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) du kannst es auch in den anderen pc verbauen, da es nur so viel leistet, wie der pc benötigt. du machst da also nix kaputt  ich kann dir aber sagen, dass das laufgeräusch meiner festplatten den lüfter des modu um weiten übertönt! der lüfter läuft gerade mal auf run 500u/min und ist flüster leise 

b) du wirst ton hören, weil es bei ati karten geht! wurde doch schon 2 mal gesagt! ein dvi zu HDMI adapter müsste bei deiner karte dabei gewesen sein


----------



## ameise11 (20. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe mal 4  karten ausgesucht, die ich kaufen kann :

welche würdet ihr nehmen und warum ?

- sapphire 4870 1GB toxic (780 MHz) = 205 €
- powercolor 4870 1 GB                = 210 €
- XFX 4870 1GB XXX (775 MHz)     = 220 €
- club 3 D 4870 1GB overclocked   =  200 € 

mein favorit wäre die toxic.
einen scythe musahsi habe ich schon gekauft. somit wäre die lautstärke nicht unbedingt sehr wichtig. sollte natürlich wenns geht gut sein.

ich habe noch nie einen graka lüfter gewechselt, hoffe das ich mit eurer hilfe das schaffe !?

danke


----------



## der Türke (20. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

XFX 4870 1GB XXX (775 MHz) = 220 €

Ich schwöre auf XFX


----------



## Lordac (20. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hallo,



ameise11 schrieb:


> ...einen scythe musahsi habe ich schon gekauft. somit wäre die lautstärke nicht unbedingt sehr wichtig. sollte natürlich wenns geht gut sein.
> 
> ich habe noch nie einen graka lüfter gewechselt, hoffe das ich mit eurer hilfe das schaffe !?


 
ich würde die Sapphire Toxic nehmen, zum einen weil sie in der PCGH (03/2009) der Spar-Tipp ist, und zum anderen weil du dir dann den Lüfterwechsel mit einhergehenden Garantieverlust sparen kannst. Die Sapphire wird im Leerlauf 0,3 und unter Last 1,5 Sone laut. dabei bleibt sie mit max. 72°C recht kühl. Ihr OC-Potenzial ist allerdings nicht so hoch.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Da du den Lüfter ja eh wechseln wilslt ist es relativ egal,dann würde ich eine mit roten PCB nehmen,schwarzes wäre noch besser,muss aber nicht


----------



## ameise11 (21. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was heisst roten PCB oder schwarzes ?

man sollte die karte auch gut übertakten können, deswegen habe ich den musashi gekauft ( auch weil er leise ist).

ich will jetzt auch nicht gleich den kühler wechseln, aber die karte sollte grundsätzlich gut sein, abgesehen  davon dass ich mir den musashi schon gekauft habe, übrigens denke ich dass ich mit dem musashi nichts falsch gemacht habe !?

welche lässt sie wie hoch ( natürlich sollte auch stabil dann laufen) übertakten , sind da die übertakteten besser ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

die Platine=PCB


----------



## ameise11 (22. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

warum ist denn die farbe der platine so wichtig, du meinst doch nicht das mainboard ?


----------



## sportline105 (22. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> warum ist denn die farbe der platine so wichtig, du meinst doch nicht das mainboard ?


die farbe ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, aber eine schwarze platine sieht halt schöner aus als ne rote


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Einmal,das allerdings ist es wirklich so,das schwarze sich schwerer biegen lassen  als blaue.


----------



## ameise11 (23. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) würdet ihr mir das gehäuse Gigabyte Aurora 3D empfehlen, oder doch vielleicht ein thermaltake bach oder Thermaltake M9 ?

b) da ich im alten medion-pc zwei 265er ram drin hab, würde ich gerne aufrüsten ,aber 1GB-400er ist mir etwas zu teuer, kann einen 265er rausnehmen um dann einen 512er reinzutun , geht das ?

c) welche kann man denn am besten übertakten ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (23. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) würdet ihr mir das gehäuse Gigabyte Aurora 3D empfehlen, oder doch vielleicht ein thermaltake bach oder Thermaltake M9 ?

b) da ich im alten medion-pc zwei 265er ram drin hab, würde ich gerne aufrüsten ,aber 1GB-400er ist mir etwas zu teuer, kann einen 265er rausnehmen um dann einen 512er reinzutun , geht das ?

c) welche kann man denn am besten übertakten ?

danke


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) nimm das was dir am besten gefällt.

b) Warum,du kaufst doch eh nen neuen PC?
    Ist total egal,kommt drauf an was dein board unterstützt.

c) was meinst du mit welchen?


----------



## ameise11 (23. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

zu c) ich meine graka ?

1) was meint ihr , wieviel stärker ist ein  Phenom II 940 , als ein thunderbird 1,2 GHZ und als ein P4 3.0 GHZ ?

2) soll ich corsair 4 GB 800er oder doch 4 GB aeneon oder a-data nehmen ( möchte natürlich später den PII übertakten , wenn diese ino wichtig ist )


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

c) Das ist egal,ist geht nur um die Stabilität

1) Eventuell 3x mal schneller als ein P4 3 GHz ,5-6x mal schneller als ein Thunderbrid.
Schätz ich mal so. Wissen tu ichs aber nicht.

Zum ocen geht der Corsair am besten,falls du aber nur mit den Multi übertacktest oder den Speicher untertecktest ist es egal


----------



## ameise11 (24. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe da zwei brenner in die engere auswahl genommen :

- LiteOn iHAS422-31 
- LG GH22LP20

der liteon scheint neuer zu sein , hat smarterase und so .

ich würde den liteon nehmen ,wenn er nicht zu laut ist ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Also,ich habe ebenfalls nen Lite on ,von der Qualität gibts da nichts zu bemängeln und auch die Geschwindigkeit stimmt,aber beim brennen ist er unglaublich laut.
Allerdings ist das ein älteres Modell,mein LG sit aber leiser,beide Firmen sind aber zu empfehlen


----------



## ameise11 (26. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie hoch könnte ich dann die 4870 1GB toxic übertakten , natürlich satbil , wei du sagst ?


----------



## Lordac (26. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hallo,



ameise11 schrieb:


> wie hoch könnte ich dann die 4870 1GB toxic übertakten , natürlich satbil , wei du sagst ?


in der PCGH (03/2009) stand das nicht mehr als 850/2080 MHz möglich waren.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Aber wenn er doch eh nen andern Kühler hat,dann ist das ja egal^^


----------



## Lordac (28. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hallo,



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aber wenn er doch eh nen andern Kühler hat,dann ist das ja egal^^


ich habe das eher so interpretiert das die Karte sich nicht weiter übertakten lässt, die Toxic hat ja bereits einen anderen Kühler bei dem sie max. 72°C warm wird. 

Hier ein Zitat aus der PCGH (03/2009): _"Die Temperatur übersteigt dabei nur knapp die 70 Grad Celsius, während der AMD-Kühler bis zu 90 Grad durchgehen lässt und dabei lauter rauscht. Das OC-Potenzial ist trotz dieser Bestwerte eingeschränkt: Mehr als 850/2080 MHz sind nicht möglich."_

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ameise11 (29. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich möchte meine neue festplatte ( WD 640 AAKS ) und das neue netzteil ( enermax 525 modu ) in mein 4 jahre alten pc ( P4 , 512 MB ram ) einbauen , nur zur probe zu sehen wie es läuft , bis da neue gehäuse und andere sachen da sind .

ausserdem , da ich momentan keine wärmeleitpaste da habe würde ich dei vom musashi nehmen, um auf den P4 die alte mal mal zu wechseln , geht das auch, wenn der musashi nicht unbedingt diese paste, die mit ihm in der verpackung war braucht, da ich mir sowieso die arctic silver 5 kaufen werde, kann ich dann die für den musashi verwenden ?!

geht das alles, würde ich da auf probleme stossen ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Man,du bist ja in der Bastel Laune.
Ich würde mal sagen,das mit der Platte kannste schon mal vergessen,da die sicher Sata sei wird,dein board wird aber wahrscheinlich keinen Sata Anschluss haben.
Auch weiß ich nciht wi edas mit den NT ist,dei 12 Volt Leitung hat ja starl an bedeutung gewonnen,die 5 volt Leitung an Beduetung verlorgen,akn ich nciht genau sagen.


----------



## ameise11 (31. März 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

... und wie siehts aus wegen der wärmeleitpaste/musashi/prozessor ?


----------



## ameise11 (1. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)was sagt ihr dazu , ich frage dass da ich alles richtg machen möchte ?

b)mal kurz offtopic :


ist adobe flash CS3 dasselbe wie macromedia flash 8 ?

c) warum kostet bei alternate eine saphirre 4870 1GB toxic LR ,  40 € mehr als eine powercolor 4870 1GB FR ??

danke


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) man kann nie alles richtig machen

c) weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht,da musst du schon alternate pdersönlich fragen


----------



## ameise11 (2. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) würde der musashi auch auf die 4890 passen , die sind beide 24cm lang ?

b) wäre jetzt die 4890 der tipp , oder ist immernoch die 4870 besser ( da billiger ) ?
lohnt sich der aufpreis von 40 €  ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Im mom hat die HD 4870 das leicht bessere p/l
Die HD 4890 ist 13 % schneller als die HD 4870,wenn du das Geld für sie übrig hast würde ich eher diese nehmen,die HD 4870 reicht aber auch noch dicke

Ich weiß nicht ,ob der Kühler passt,vermute aber mal ja


----------



## sportline105 (3. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

beim kühler kommts eigentlich nicht auf die länge der karte/des kühlers an (zumindest beim musashi) sondern auf den lochabstand, der ja beim musashi veränderbar ist. also wird es wahrscheinlich möglich sein, den musashi auch auf die 4890 zu montieren. es stellt sich halt die frage, ob ram und spannungswandlerkühler in ausreichender stückzahl vorhanden sind. aber ich glaub der musashi hatte mehr als genug kühler dabei.

ps: wenn du so weiter machst mit deinem pc, dann wird bald die nächste graka raus kommen, die noch schneller ist  irgendwann solltest du dich schon mal entscheiden


----------



## ameise11 (5. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

könnte ich den kühler des grossclockner blue edition einfach auf dem mein 4 jahre altes mainboard anschliessen, geht das ?
würden da probleme auftreten, abgesehen das das mainboard keinen 3 pin bzw 4 pin anschluss hat ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,nur was soll das bringen


----------



## ameise11 (6. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

na ja, ich kann halt noch nicht  so lange noch warten,bis ich den neuen pc endlich mal zusammenstelle, deswegen möchte schon mal den lüfter testen , aus neugier halt.

ich habe mich noch nicht für eine graka entschieden.

was ist besser : eine powercolor 4890 1GB für 213 € ,oder, eine saphirre toxic 4870 1GB für 188 € ?
lohnen die 20 € mehr aufpreis eine 4890 ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Jo,nimm einfach die billigste HD 4890.
Die ist schon 10 % schneller,allerdings auch lauter,da du aber eh den Lüfter wechselst,spielt das ja eig keine gewichtige Rolle mehr,also ich würds machen


----------



## ameise11 (12. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)wenn ich den musashi auf eine GTX275 drauftun kann , dann würde ich eher die GTX275 nehmen , oder ?

b) ich habe leider kein spiritus , mit was kann ich denn noch genau die CPU reinigen , einer hat mir das geraten?
spiritus ist doch sehr brennbar, und die cpu wird beim betrieb sehr heiss, wie passt das zusammen 
kann ich auch die WLP mit einem tuch abwischen  bzw abkratzen , oder geht auch schnaps , na ja ich habe das noch nie gemacht , deswegen will ich nichts falsch machen.
ich will nämlich zur probe die WLP meines P4 wechseln bevor ich den PII installiere. ?

c) mal kurz offtopic:

ich habe einen blue ray film.
aber im windows media player wird der film wie in zeitlupe abgespielt .
wenn ich den vlc player nehme ,dann wird zwar der ton normal wiedergegeben aber es gibt kein bild ?

was soll ich machen ?



danke


----------



## Knexi (12. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> c) mal kurz offtopic:
> 
> ich habe einen blue ray film.
> aber im windows media player wird der film wie in zeitlupe abgespielt .
> ...


Im Mediaplayer die Abspielgeschwindigkeit auf 1x stellen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)
Spielt keine Rolle,die sind beide gleich schnell


----------



## ameise11 (13. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)wo stellt man denn da die abspielgeschwindigkeit auf 1x ?

b) würde der musashi auf die GTX275 passen ?

c) was sagt ihr zu frage b , zur WLP ?


----------



## Knexi (13. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a)wo stellt man denn da die abspielgeschwindigkeit auf 1x ?


Du gehts auf das Drop Down Menü bei "Aktuelle Wiedergabe" dann auf "Erweiterungen" und dann auf "Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit".


----------



## ameise11 (13. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) war ich , aber man kann es nicht anklicken ,es ist grau gefärbt ?

b) würde der musashi auf die GTX275 passen ?

c) was sagt ihr zu frage b , zur WLP ? 

d) wenn ich 8 GB speicher kaufen will müssen das dann alle die gleichen riegel sein oder kann ich einmal ein 2 GB -kit von corsair und ein 2 GB-kit von A-data nehmen ?

und lohnt es sich überhaupt 8 GB zu installieren ?


----------



## Knexi (13. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> d) wenn ich 8 GB speicher kaufen will müssen das dann alle die gleichen riegel sein oder kann ich einmal ein 2 GB -kit von corsair und ein 2 GB-kit von A-data nehmen ?
> 
> und lohnt es sich überhaupt 8 GB zu installieren ?



Es sollten schon die gleichen Riegel sein, damit das System im Dual Channel läuft. 8GB retiert sich momentan eigendlich nur bei GTA 4


----------



## ameise11 (13. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja, aber alle 4 vom gleichen hersteller oder geht auch 2 von einem und 2 von anderem ?

bitte noch ,wenns geht die anderen fragen beantworten ?


danke


----------



## Knexi (13. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ja, aber alle 4 vom gleichen hersteller oder geht auch 2 von einem und 2 von anderem ?
> 
> bitte noch ,wenns geht die anderen fragen beantworten ?
> 
> ...



Alle 4 vom gleichen für Dual Channel.
Anders gehts zwar auch aber du hast dann keinen Dual Channel


----------



## ameise11 (14. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

aber für dual-cahnnel braucht man doch nur 2 gleiche , ich meine 2 gleiche riegel von corsair  und 2 riegel von A-data ?


----------



## Knexi (14. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> aber für dual-cahnnel braucht man doch nur 2 gleiche , ich meine 2 gleiche riegel von corsair  und 2 riegel von A-data ?



Bei Dual Channel braucht man 2 gleiche wenn man 2 Riegel verwendet und 4 gleiche wenn man 4 Riegel verwendet.


----------



## ameise11 (15. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn ich mir jetzt 2x2 GB von corsair kaufe, und ich dann in einem jahr aufrüsten will auf 8 GB , was soll ich dann machen ?

aber ich will auch kein quad-channel sondern nur  dual -channel ??


----------



## Knexi (15. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir jetzt 2x2 GB von corsair kaufe, und ich dann in einem jahr aufrüsten will auf 8 GB , was soll ich dann machen ?
> 
> aber ich will auch kein quad-channel sondern nur  dual -channel ??



Entweder dann noch ein 2x2GB Corsair Kit dazukaufen oder dann ein neues Kit mit 2x4GB
Wenn alle 4 Speicherbänke besetzt sind läuft er trotzdem im Dual Channel, einen Quad Channel gibt es nicht.


----------



## ameise11 (18. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was ist wenn ich 6 GB nur einbauen will , was mache ich dann , und wenn ich 2x2 GB kit nehme und dann noch ein 2 GB vom anderen hersteller, geht das nicht ?


----------



## ameise11 (19. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn ich jetzt bald den neuen PC fertig gebaut habe , dann werden im firefox viele tabs offen sein ,daneben wird auch vista 64bit installiert sein und dazu noch ein virtueller PC betrieben werden .

wieviel speicher brauche ich dafür , reich 4 GB ?
in der PC games hardware 3/2009 wurde das 2x2 GB kit von Corsair als sehr gut befunden ( TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX, kosten = 60 € ).
sind auch sehr gut übertaktbar.
wenn ich 15 € noch drauf tue , dann könnte ich mir Corsair 8 GB (TWIN2X4096-6400C5) kaufen .

was würdet ihr kaufen ?


----------



## Knexi (19. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ist wenn ich 6 GB nur einbauen will , was mache ich dann , und wenn ich 2x2 GB kit nehme und dann noch ein 2 GB vom anderen hersteller, geht das nicht ?



6GB geht schon aber nicht im Dual Channel



ameise11 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt bald den neuen PC fertig gebaut habe , dann werden im firefox viele tabs offen sein ,daneben wird auch vista 64bit installiert sein und dazu noch ein virtueller PC betrieben werden .
> 
> wieviel speicher brauche ich dafür , reich 4 GB ?
> in der PC games hardware 3/2009 wurde das 2x2 GB kit von Corsair als sehr gut befunden ( TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX, kosten = 60 € ).
> ...



4GB sollte reichen, nur bei GTA 4 bringt mehr Ram Vorteile.
Als Ram würde ich entweder die TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX nehmen oder wenn du etwas günstigeres willst die TWIN2X4096-8500C5


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die kannst du beide nehmen.
Alternativ könntest du noch Kingston Hyper x nehmen


----------



## ameise11 (19. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

und wie sieht es aus wenn ich übertakten möchte , welche erfahrungen habt ihr, lohnt sich überhaupt ein 1066er ram oder geht auch 800er ?

wenn ich jetzt auch mehr als FSB 400 übertakten möchte . ich habe schon den PII 940 gekauft, wieviel wäre denn sinnvoll ihn zu übertakten und bringt es was , frage das auch wegen dem ram ?


----------



## Knexi (19. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> und wie sieht es aus wenn ich übertakten möchte , welche erfahrungen habt ihr, lohnt sich überhaupt ein 1066er ram oder geht auch 800er ?
> 
> wenn ich jetzt auch mehr als FSB 400 übertakten möchte . ich habe schon den PII 940 gekauft, wieviel wäre denn sinnvoll ihn zu übertakten und bringt es was , frage das auch wegen dem ram ?



Ich würde einen der von mir oben genannten Rams nehmen. Den 800er DHX bringt man mit 2,2V auf ca DDR2-1120. Den anderen günstigeren 1066er ohne DHX bekommt man mit 2,2V ca auf DDR-1100.

edit 
Timings bei 800er DHX solltest du bei oc auf CL5 erhöhen.


----------



## ameise11 (22. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

mit was kann ich die temperatur der grafikarte und des prozessors messen und überwachen ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hmm,graka z.B mit GPU-Z und CPU ,z.B mit Everest


----------



## ameise11 (22. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ok, danke .  Bei GPU -Z will er mir die temperatur bei Sensors einfach nicht zeigen ??

b) ich habe heute bei meinem 8 jahre alten athlon 1,2 GHz die WLP gewechselt, um das mal auszuprobieren wie das geht , da ich erst dann wenn alles gut läuft und der prozessor nicht kaputt geht , an den neuen ranmache.

ich habe sie sehr dünn aufgetragen , man sieht zwar den namen nicht mehr aber ich habe angst das es irgendwie zu dünn ist , was meint ihr ?

c) da sich jetzt auch keine 8 GB wirklich lohnen, was mache ich wenn ich dann in z.b. einem jahr auf 8 GB aufrüsten möchte ?  und ich finde dann nicht denselben speicher, was soll ich dann machen ?
deswegen frage ich , ob ich dann von einem anderen hersteller ein 4 GB kit kaufen kann ?


----------



## ameise11 (24. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

d) wie hoch könnte ich den PII 940 übertakten ohne den speicher übertakten zu müssen ,auf wieviel GHz ?
da ich vielleicht 8 GB nehme und dann den 940 übertakte und danach die Corsair 800er wegschmeissen muss !


----------



## ameise11 (25. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was meint ihr ?


----------



## Knexi (26. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> d) wie hoch könnte ich den PII 940 übertakten ohne den speicher übertakten zu müssen ,auf wieviel GHz ?
> da ich vielleicht 8 GB nehme und dann den 940 übertakte und danach die Corsair 800er wegschmeissen muss !


Das übertakten wird sicher kein Problem darstellen, da du einen offenen Multi hast, außerdem bringst du den Corsair sicher auf DDR2-1066.



ameise11 schrieb:


> c) da sich jetzt auch keine 8 GB wirklich lohnen, was mache ich wenn ich dann in z.b. einem jahr auf 8 GB aufrüsten möchte ?  und ich finde dann nicht denselben speicher, was soll ich dann machen ?
> deswegen frage ich , ob ich dann von einem anderen hersteller ein 4 GB kit kaufen kann ?


Man kann schon ein 4GB Kit von einem anderen Hersteller kaufen, aber man verschenkt dann den Dual Channel. Falls es den Speicher nicht mehr gibt, sind 2 4GB Riegel sicher schon extrem günstig.


----------



## ameise11 (27. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) das ist folgender : Corsair DDR2 4GB, 2x2GB, 800 MHz / TWIN2X4096-6400C5

 ich würde 8 GB nehmen , oder doch eher corsair 4GB -1066er ?

b) ich meine , bis wie viel GHz kann ich die den PII 940 übertakten , ohne etwas am speicher tun zu müssen , sind da 3,5 GHz drin ?

c) mein altes mainboard ( MSI-7042 OEM) auf dem ein P4 3.0 ist, hat keinen anschluss wo man einen lüfter drauftun könnte, au jeden fall keinen 3 oder 4 pin anschluss , aber mein netzteil hat 2 X 4 pin anschlüsse, und auch das mainboard hat einen gelben anschluss ,der paar pins hat.
das mainboard hat nur einen 3 pin anschluss , wo der CPU lüfter dran hängt .

was kann man denn da machen , geht das irgendwie über adapter  oder so ?


----------



## sportline105 (27. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hier hat sich ja nich viel getan 

a) wenn der 1066er nicht viel teurer ist, dann nimm den. nimm am besten gleich insgesamt 8GB vom gleichen hersteller, dann hast du später keine probleme. lieber zu viel als zu wenig 

b) auf die 3,5ghz wirst du sicher kommen. brauchst nur den multi zu erhöhen, dann bleibt auch der ram gleich, wie wenn der P4 nur auf 3ghz läuft. fsb brauchste nicht zu erhöhen


----------



## ameise11 (27. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) die antwort b verstehe ich nicht ganz , vergleichst  du da den PII mit dem P4, wen kriege ich ienfach mit 800er auf 3,5 GHz den P4 oder PII ?

also 8 GB corsair 1066er wären 40 € teurer als 8 GB 800er.

b) ich habe einen alten P4 3.0 GHz ,mit 512 MB ram, AH3450 graka ( neu ) , 200 GB seagate , MSI OEM motherboard.

wenn ich jetzt einigi tabs im firefox habe und ein programm starten will läuft das irgendwie langsam.
generell läuft es bzw. dauert es immer etwas bis ein programm geladen wird .

was sollte ich als erstes auswechseln ,da ich diesen PC meienm kleinen bruder schenken , denn ich bekomme jetzt einen neuen , was ist denn die ursache , der prozessor oder wie ich vermute das RAM , da der P4 schon noch gut ist fürs weitere ?

ich würde da nur das ram auf 1GB erhöhen !?


----------



## Knexi (27. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) ich meine , bis wie viel GHz kann ich die den PII 940 übertakten , ohne etwas am speicher tun zu müssen , sind da 3,5 GHz drin ?



3,5 sollten mit offenem Multi locker gehen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. April 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) die antwort b verstehe ich nicht ganz , vergleichst  du da den PII mit dem P4, wen kriege ich ienfach mit 800er auf 3,5 GHz den P4 oder PII ?
> 
> also 8 GB corsair 1066er wären 40 € teurer als 8 GB 800er.
> 
> ...





Ja,würde schon was bringen. Der P4 war aber schon immer Schrott.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

würdet ihr den Corsair DDR2 8 GB, 2x2GB, 800 MHz / TWIN2X4096-6400C5 nehmen oder 4GB corsair 1066er ?

da soll es bei den 1066er probleme geben wegen dual channel !?


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nimm einfach DDr2 800 dann biste auf der sicheren Seite,der speed des Speichers ist eh egal.
Merkt man eig eh nie


----------



## Beat84 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nochmal zur Ausgangsfrage: Eine HD4870 sollte es schon sein. Die außerdem nur empfehlen. Beim Monitor find ich den Samsung T220 am besten.
So zum Speicher: Corsair ist erstmal top. Bei der Geschwindigkeit ist das so eine Frage. Ich hatte mich für 1066 entschieden, weil der nicht so viel mehr gekostet hat.


----------



## ameise11 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wäre denn lightscribe beim brenner ein muss oder kann man es auch weglassen ?

ist der LG GH 22LP20( LiScr) besser als der Pioneer DVR-216 und der LG GH22NS40 ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ist doch egal,ich finde Lightscribe schon interessant,kann man aber auch weglassen


----------



## Beat84 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich hab das GH22LS30 von LG mit Light Scripe. Weißt Du denn, was Light Scripe ist?


----------



## ameise11 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja natürlich.

braucht man denn 2 laufwerke bzw dvd-brenner, würde sich ,denk ich mal leichter brennen lassen, als nur mit einem ,oder ?
ich habe mir schon den samsung SH-S223F gekauft .


----------



## Beat84 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Naja für 2 Laufwerke spricht das rasche Kopieren von Datenträgern. Dagegen spricht der doppelte Anschaffungspreis und eine weitere Komponente im Case, die Wärme erzeugt und die Luftführung behindert. Da sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, wie oft man heutzutage eine "1:1"-Kopie anfertigt. Außerdem sind aktuelle Laufwerke so schnell, wie lange dauert es da schon die Disc erst zu kopieren (wenige Minuten) und dann zu brennen (nochmals wenige Minuten)!?!


----------



## ameise11 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was ist besser , XP oder vista , mal abgesehen davon ,dass vielleicht WIN 7 dieses jahr noch erscheint ?

auch von der sicherheit und so ?


----------



## Schmendreck (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Was die Sicherheit angeht, da brauch man sich bei Windows so oder so nicht unterhalten. Die Windows eigene Firewall und das AntiVirus sind kompletter Müll. Da musst du dir schon extra ein AntiVirus (für den Anfang AntiVir, wenn du Geld hast Kaspersky) und eine Firewall (mit der Comodo habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ist Free-Ware) besorgen.

Generell würde ich dir zu Vista raten, auch wenn es nicht ganz billig ist. Den Ram der in deinem PC steckt willst du natürlich auch nutzen. Deswegen Vista 64 Bit.


----------



## Beat84 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Am besten Vista Home Premium 64 Bit. Kostet nur noch 10 Euro mehr als XP.


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das is im moment echt ne zwickmühle wenn man kein os hat, vista oder noch warten.... also wennde absolut nicht warten kannst (wovon ich dann doch iwie ausgehe  ) würd ich vista nehmen. das is mittlerweile echt umgänglich geworden. xp neu zu kaufen lohnt kaum noch. da kann denn doch schon mal n frischer anstrich her


----------



## Beat84 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Zumal man dann auf ein Update bezüglich Windows 7 zurückgreifen kann, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## ameise11 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe mir jetzt diese gekauft , und gleich  8 GB .

Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (TWIN2X4096-6400C5)

bei alternate stand unter spezifikation : nur 1.9 V .
sind die schlecht zu übertakten, wie dort einer gesagt hat ?

habe ich eine schlechte wahl getroffen ?

ich würde meinen PII 940 eh nur so bis höchstens 3,6 GHz übertakten !?


----------



## ameise11 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## michael-boss (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

tach
also wenn du dir nen pc für knap 880Euro kafen möchtes
nimm lieber nen quadcore der ist deutlich schneller
CPU             AMD Phenom II X4 940BE 3Ghz  hat nen offenen Multiplikator
                  also einfacher zuübertaken OC Ergebnis ca. 3,5Ghz
                  (der 940 kostet ungefäh 180Euro der Intel Q9400 kostet 200Euro kann dem aber net
                  parolie bieten = langsamer, keinen offenen Multiplikator
CPU Kühler   EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner super cool und günstig LEISE
Motherboard MSI KA790GX mit eSATA und 1 PCIe 2.0x16
RAM            4GB DDR2 1066 CL5-5-5-15 von Kingston, Corsair oder G.Skill
Gehäuse      geschmacksache han gehört der CM690 von CoolerMaster ist super
                  mit 2 120mm Lüfter un 1nem LED blau Lüfter
Netzteil       be quiet! Straight Power E6 550W sehr LEISE 2x 6+2 PCIe und starke Leistuing
                  das chieftec ist im vergleisch dazu müll 
Grafik          MSI R4870-MD1G 1024MB hat HDMI und nen anderen Kühler als die Referenzmodelle
                  deutlich LEISER oder
                  Nvidia GTX 260-216 896MB kein HDMI               
HDD            Samsung HD642JJ 640GB LEISE
DVD            LG GH 22NS 
wollt noch fragen meinst den preis mit or ohne Windows?
zusammen kommen ma uf nen preis von knapp 790 Euro mit Windows Vista 64Bit
also 880Euro WENN DU KEIN BOCK HAST DEN PC SELBT ZU BAUEN MUSS DU MIT KNAPP 80EURO
AUFPREIS RECHNEN

MONITOR willst einen mit 16:10 (1680x1050) oder 16:9 (1920x1080)

alter ich hoffe konnt dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Beat84 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Gute Zusammenstellung
 AMD Phenom II X4 940BE
 EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
 MSI KA790GX
 4GB DDR2 1066 CL5-5-5-15 (von Corsair bitte)
 be quiet! Straight Power E6 550W
 MSI R4870-MD1G 1024MB
 Samsung HD642JJ 640GB
 LG GH 22NS

Beim Monitor würde ich ja einen mit 16:10 UND hoher Auflösung (1920x1200) nehmen: Samsung SyncMaster T240.


----------



## ameise11 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

leider habe ich mir schon folgende teile gekauft:

II X4 940
grossclockner blue edit.
8 GB corsair 800er
DVD-RW Samsung SH-223F
WD 640 AAKS
Gigabyte 790X-UD4
4890 1GB
musashi vga-cooler
Enermax 525 modu
Monitor Samsung T220
floppy

ich denke ,dass ich mit dieser auswahl sehr gut liege, und das diese konfiguration auch etwas länger halten wird, oder ?

was meint ihr ?


----------



## Beat84 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Wird Dir nicht nur jetzt Freude bereiten, sondern noch eine lange Zeit.


----------



## ameise11 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was bedeutet das RC bei win 7 . kann man win 7 jetzt als neues system installieren , hat es bugs  ?


----------



## Schmendreck (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

RC = Release Candidate

Habe Win7 selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es soll laut mancher Aussagen jetzt schon reifer sein als Vista bei offizieller Veröffentlichung. Du musst nur gucken ob es auch alle Treiber für Win7 erhältlich sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Schmendreck schrieb:


> RC = Release Candidate


 
Jep, bedeutet in etwa, dass es auch so auf den Markt kommen wird.



Schmendreck schrieb:


> Habe Win7 selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es soll laut mancher Aussagen jetzt schon reifer sein als Vista bei offizieller Veröffentlichung. Du musst nur gucken ob es auch alle Treiber für Win7 erhältlich sind.


 
Ist deutlich schneller und stabiler als Vista.
Sieben wird Vista sehr schnell vom Desktop fegen, wenn es erst mal frei verkäuflich ist.
Daher, mein Tipp, DirectX 11 wird erst mit Sieben kommen, Vista kriegt es erst später oder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Gutn morgen 
Träum weiter :p
der Win 7 RC ist schon nicht schlecht,hat auch n paar nette Feauteres ,aber an Vista kommt es was stabilität und geschwindigkeit angeht nicht heran


----------



## Robär (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist deutlich schneller und stabiler als Vista.



Kann ich bestätigen, läuft schon seit dem Release bei mir, vorallem das allgemeine Arbeiten geht flotter von der Hand (im Vergleich zu Vista).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher, mein Tipp, DirectX 11 wird erst mit Sieben kommen, Vista kriegt es erst später oder gar nicht mehr.



DX 11 kommt 100% für Vista


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Robär schrieb:


> DX 11 kommt 100% für Vista


 
Tja, nur wann... 
Mit dem SP2 kam es jedenfalls nicht und damit hatte doch jeder gerechnet, denn anhand von Sieben wissen wir, das DX 11 fertig und einsatzbereit ist.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Gutn morgen
> Träum weiter :p
> der Win 7 RC ist schon nicht schlecht,hat auch n paar nette Feauteres ,aber an Vista kommt es was stabilität und geschwindigkeit angeht nicht heran


 
Welches Vista hattest du denn?
Eins, dass Microsoft verborgen blieb?


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,klar mein Vista mit Turbo Knopf
Nöö ist bei mir aber echt so,Win 7 ist ewig langsam ,erst ohne c´n´q vernüftig schnell.


----------



## ameise11 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe mir thermalpaste von nexus gekauft . 1g = 2 € .

sie hat einen 30 % igen silberanteil.  ist doch gut oder ?


----------



## ameise11 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)was sagt ihr zur paste ?

b)ich habe eine sata festplatte. was muss ich denn bei der installation von xp, vista oder win 7 beachten ?

bei xp sollte man noch glaube ich einen floppy haben wegen dem treiber. aber wie ist das bei den anderen ?

c) warum soll ich mir das neue win 7 kaufen wenn ich es mir ja jetzt auch downloaden kann. so wie ihr sagt , ist der RC gut ?!


----------



## Blasphemy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Würde sich bei nem Budget von knapp 900€ nicht ein Quad lohnen?
So von wegen zukunftsorientiert ^^


----------



## ameise11 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe doch einen X4 PII 940 schon im januar gekauft !

aber kommen wir zurück zu meinen fragen.


wird die nexus paste probleme haben mit dem kupferkühlerboden des grossclockners ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Amesie ,nein dneke ich nicht,ich würde mal ganz ehrlich alles bestellen und zusammen bauen , denn sonst hast du bald nen total veraltertes sys .


----------



## ameise11 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

habe ich ,bin grade beim zusammenbauen.

habe das motherboard  gigabyte 790X-UD4.

jetzt hat er einen ATX_12V_2X4 und einen normalen ATX anschluss. soll ich jetzt beide kabel einstecken oder nur einen . der eine hat 8 löcher(ATX 12V 2X4) und der andere anschluss hat 24 ( ATX ) ??


----------



## coati (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Jop, du musst beide anschließen.

Der 8Pin ist nur für die CPU.


----------



## ameise11 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, danke.

das ist noch was . mein enermax modu 525 hat einen 3 pin anschluss für "Lüftergeschwindigkeitsanzeige".

soll ich den dort  an einen 3-pin anschluss anschliessen, wo ich einen  lüfter anschliessen würde ?


----------



## Beat84 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja, denn von den 3 Pins sind nur 2 belegt. (Die Stromversorgung für den Lüfter bleibt frei.)


----------



## ameise11 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

so, jetzt habe ich den pc zusammengebaut. ich habe drin einen SATA-brenner und eine SATA-festplatte( 640AAKS)

jetzt will ich vista oder xp insatllieren.  

was muss ich beachten bei der insatallation von XP und vista. vor allem wegen den treibern, da ich die *SATA*-laufwerke in der bulk version gekauft habe, waren keine treiber dabei.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Garnichts, Treiber sind schon integriert. Einfach Windows installieren


----------



## ameise11 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, danke.  bei beiden, vista und xp ?

.... ich finde nämlich auf der homepage von WD keine treiber zum download.


----------



## ameise11 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe eine 610 GB grosse platte.

ichh habe das so aufgeteilt :

C : 60 GB
E: 200 GB
F: 200 GB

bleiben dann noch 150 als unpartitionierter bereich zurück.
ist meine einteilung gut ?
ich möchte später noch Linux installieren .

a) wie ist das wenn ich später linux installiere, was muss ich dann beachten und werde ich es dann auf dem unpartitioniertem bereich machen ?

b) ich habe jetzt XP installiert , die CD hat zwar SP3, aber ab dem zeitpunkt bräuchte ich noch alle updates, wo bekomme ich die, in einem paket am besten ?

c) was ist wenn ich später vista oder win7 installiere, muss ich irgendwas an den partitionen ändern oder so ?
Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe eine 610 GB grosse platte.
> 
> ichh habe das so aufgeteilt :
> 
> ...


 
Hast du deinen Rechner immer noch nicht am Laufen? 

Die Partitionen kannst du im Prinzip so lassen, du kannst ja auch alles Partitonieren und die zweite Partition mit FAT 32 formatieren.
Wenn du XP SP3 installiert hast, dann mach doch einfach mal die Updatefunktion an, er holt sich die nötigen Updates dann von Microsoft.

Wenn du später mal Vista oder Win7 installierst, brauchst du nichts zu beachten, außer dass der Bootmanager den von Linux überschreibt. Du müsstest dann den Linux Bootmanager wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## ameise11 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

doch ,ich habe schon XP SP3 installiert.

bloss wie reaktiviere ich dann linux ?

wenn ich dann vista oder 7 insatlliert habe , wie werde ich dann Xp wieder ganz los von der platte. ?
geht das vielleicht gleich bei der installation von vista  und 7 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> doch ,ich habe schon XP SP3 installiert.
> 
> bloss wie reaktiviere ich dann linux ?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du Vista oder Sieben installierst, kann du das über die Upgrate Funktion machen oder beim Booten, indem du vorher die Windows Partition formatierst.
Wie das mit Linux geht, weiß ich nicht, da musst du mal im Linux-Unterforum hier nachfragen, die Linux Leute wissen da bestimmt mehr.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Update von XP auf Sieben geht meines Wissens nach nicht. Also da erst alle Daten sichern und dann beim Booten die Installation auswählen, formatieren und draufspielen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Update von XP auf Sieben geht meines Wissens nach nicht. Also da erst alle Daten sichern und dann beim Booten die Installation auswählen, formatieren und draufspielen


 
Keine Ahnung, einfach mal bei XP die Win7 DVD reinschieben und auf installieren klicken, mal sehen, was passiert.
Moment... kann ich ja eben mal machen... 


Edit:
So... mal getestet. Win7 kann nicht über XP drüber installiert werden, dazu bedarf es einer Formatierung des Datenträgers.
Damit ist dann aber auch der Boot Manager von Linux im Eimer


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Tja Xp halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde einfach mal ne neue Partition erstellen und auf dieser dann XP installieren oder einfach Virtual Xp nutzen ,es gibt seit Vista und 7 eh keinen Grund mehr XP zu usen :p ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Tja Xp halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Doch doch, einige Games laufen auf 64bit System einfach nicht, da kannste nichts machen und da bietet sich XP an.
Leider gibts beim Virtual Mod keine 3D Grafik.


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Doch eine S3 Trio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja stimmt schon ,aber mein Virtual Xp geht nicht mehr ,da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung Intigratrionsfehler  Hast du eventuell eine Lösung für das Problem .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Doch eine S3 Trio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Dann versuch mal ein Spiel damit zu spielen, Quake 3 z.B. ist immerhin schon ein paar Jahre alt.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon ,aber mein Virtual Xp geht nicht mehr ,da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung Intigratrionsfehler  Hast du eventuell eine Lösung für das Problem .


 
Du musst das Backup deines virtuellen System wieder einlesen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ja,also Integrationsfeatures sind soweit ich weiß ja die gemeinsamen Nutzung von Sachen wie Drucker und den USB Kram im allgemeinen
WTF So viel arbeit für so ein mässiges OS ^^
Okay hab ja Zeit


----------



## ameise11 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hallo,

ich habe ein problem beim z.b wiedergeben von videos bei you tube.

es kommt einfach kein ton . aber wenn ich eine cd einlege wird die ganz normal abgespielt.

zum system : ich habe XP pro SP3.

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hast du das auch schon mal bei anderen Video Plattformen getestet?


----------



## ameise11 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hat sich jetzt glaub ich schon von alleine erledigt, danke.

das programm Everest gibt mir  heute schon ein paar mal einen alarm aus, weil die CPU bei 50 grad liegt.  ist das viel .  ich habe den PC heute schon fast den ganzen tag laufen. es ist ein PII 940 mit einem grossclockner blue edition drauf !?


----------



## Beat84 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das ist viel. Im Anhang siehst Du meine Temperaturen im Leerlauf und unter Last. Dabei hab ich nur den Boxed-Kühler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Im Idle sollte der Prozessor keine 40° haben.
Wieviel WLP hast du drauf gemacht?
Hast du die Folie vom Kühler abgemacht?


----------



## ameise11 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

everest zeigt mir so im durchschnitt um die 46 grad an.

ich habe die paste sehr dünn aufgetragen. man konnte ein bisschen die schrift sehen.
natürlich habe ich auch die folie abgemacht.

was ist denn die ursache ?

everest zeigt an ,dass der lüfter bei 1200 (1.2) umdrehungen ist (grossclockner blue  ).

muss ich etwas im bios einstellen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Im Bios brauchst du nichts einstellen.
Wie sieht es mit der Gehäusekühlung aus?
Was zeigt das Mainboard an?


----------



## ameise11 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe drei 120er drin .

im moment ist die CPU bei 45 (everest).

das motherboard hat 51 (everest)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe drei 120er drin .
> 
> im moment ist die CPU bei 45 (everest).
> 
> das motherboard hat 51 (everest)


 
Du hast ein Kühlungsproblem im Gehäuse, das Mainboard darf auch nur 40° haben.
Wo steht das Gehäuse?
Öffne mal das Seitenteil, mal sehen, ob sich was ändert.


----------



## ameise11 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe drei 120er drin .

im moment ist die CPU bei 45 (everest).

das motherboard hat 51 (everest)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe drei 120er drin .
> 
> im moment ist die CPU bei 45 (everest).
> 
> das motherboard hat 51 (everest)


 
Das hast du schon mal gepostet. 
Wie siehts denn jetzt aus?
Wo steht der Rechner?
Du kannst Lüfter einbauen ohne Ende, wenn du das Gehäuse irgendwo eingequetscht hast und dadurch Wärmestau entsteht, nützt dir der beste Lüfter nichts.


----------



## ameise11 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

er liegt eigentlich schon den ganzen tag bei ca. 46. 
das mohterb. so bei 50 .

die GPU Vram liegt so den ganzen tag bei 58 , die festplatte bei 42 .

in meinem zimmer ist aber schon so 24 grad, dürfte aber jetzt nicht der grund sein, denn sobald er angeht wird gliech 43 grad heiss ,die CPU.

vielleicht habe ich was faslch montiert ?

mein alter PC liegt so halben meter neben ihm , dort ist die CPU 37 grad ( P4), bei einem schlechteren lüfter, und das mohterboard bei 45 , ist aber offen, trotzdem.

der grossclockner ist doch kein schlechter lüfter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> er liegt eigentlich schon den ganzen tag bei ca. 46.
> das mohterb. so bei 50 .
> 
> die GPU Vram liegt so den ganzen tag bei 58 , die festplatte bei 42 .
> ...


 
Ich benutze den Clockner ebenfalls und habe deutlich bessere Werte.
Mach mal die Seitentür auf und warte ab, wie sich die Temperatur verändert.
Hast du die Gehäuselüfter auch richtig rum momtiert?
Wohin bläst der Clockner?


----------



## ameise11 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

man kann den clockner ja auch nicht falsch montieren. die gummieinlagen haben auf den kühler angedockt.( blue edition)

ich musste den clockner umdrehen, weil der ram sonst nicht reingepasst hätte.  gleich 5 cm gegenüber ist ein 120er der die luft rausbläst, aber das sollte auch kein problem sein. die beiden hinteren drehen so mit 850 RPM.  

jetzt habe ich mal für paar minuten das seitenteil offengelassen.
die temp liegt jetzt bei 41 grad, aber trotzdem noch zuviel, oder ?
das motherboard liegt immernoch bei 50 .


----------



## ameise11 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

.... heute morgen so um 9 , hab ich ihn angemacht. nach so 10 min stieg die temperatur auf 36. dann um halb zehn lag sie bei 41 , wo sie immernoch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> .... heute morgen so um 9 , hab ich ihn angemacht. nach so 10 min stieg die temperatur auf 36. dann um halb zehn lag sie bei 41 , wo sie immernoch ist.


 
Diese Tmeperaturen sind normal.
Hast du das Seitenteil immer noch offen?


----------



## ameise11 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

nein. da gibt es einen einlass. da ist ein gitter davor der kleine löcher hat. vielleicht sollte ich das zumachen damit im gehäuse durchzug herrscht?

was meinst du mit normal , welche temperaturen meinst du  jetzt ? jetzt ist die temperatur bei everest 47 grad und coretemp 50 , !?

ich muss zugeben , bei mir im zimmer ist es bestimmt so 26 grad .

welche temperaturen kann den die CPU aushalten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> nein. da gibt es einen einlass. da ist ein gitter davor der kleine löcher hat. vielleicht sollte ich das zumachen damit im gehäuse durchzug herrscht?
> 
> was meinst du mit normal , welche temperaturen meinst du jetzt ? jetzt ist die temperatur bei everest 47 grad und coretemp 50 , !?
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte wissen, ob du die niedrigeren Temepraturen mit offenem Seitenteil erreicht hast?
Die CPU kann schon mehr ab, keine Sorgen, trotzdem ist es zu warm.
Selnbst wenns bei dir im Zimmer wärmer wäre, würde die CPU nicht so heiß werden.


----------



## ameise11 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn ich das seitenteil öffne, dann fällt die temperatur auf 42 (everest).

das motherboard bleibt aber bei 51 grad .

wie sieht es dann mit übertakten aus ,ich habe alles so gekauft , damit ich auch übertakten kann .!


----------



## ameise11 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das bios zeigt mir eine temperatur der CPU mit 44 und system temp bei 53 .

bei everest sind es immer so 3-4 grad mehr ?!

wem soll ich jetzt glauben ?

nachdem ich den CPU -lüfter und die gehäuselüfter auf max eingestellt habe sind es jetzt so um die 44-45 grad( everest der cpu ( davor waren es so 48 grad (everest)). bei mir im zimmer ist es bestimmt so um die 29 grad warm !


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Bei 29° Zimmertemperatur kommt das schon hin.
Du musst immer die Delta Temps in Betracht ziehen.
15° Unterschied sind normal.
Entweder du musst dir bessere Lüfter zulegen oder Wasserkühlung einbauen.


----------



## ameise11 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

aber der grossclockner ist doch einer der besten !

also, wenn es bei mir im zimmer 20 grad warm ist, dann darf die CPU nicht über 35 steigen , meinst du das ?

unter 40 grad ist die CPU nur kurz am anfang, dann klettert si auf so 43-48 ( je nachdem wie warm es ist ).

was ist denn jetzt schuld , das es so warm ist , und  wie sieht es aus mit übertakten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> aber der grossclockner ist doch einer der besten !


 
Jep, bei dem Preis ist er einer der besten.
Den Thermalright Ultra hatte ich auch aber der kann sich erst bei extremer Übertaktung leicht absetzen (4°).



ameise11 schrieb:


> also, wenn es bei mir im zimmer 20 grad warm ist, dann darf die CPU nicht über 35 steigen , meinst du das ?


 
Na ja, pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.
Hängt auch von der Gehäusebelüftung ab und wo dein Rechner steht.



ameise11 schrieb:


> unter 40 grad ist die CPU nur kurz am anfang, dann klettert si auf so 43-48 ( je nachdem wie warm es ist ).


 
Das ist schon viel...
Moment ich gucke mal nach, wei war meiner ist.....
Die CPU liegt bei 41°, MB 39°, GraKa 53°
Unter Last geht die CPU Temp auf 48° hoch.



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt schuld , das es so warm ist , und wie sieht es aus mit übertakten ?


 
Ich tippe auf die Gehäusebelüftung.
Bei geöffnetem Seitenteil ist es ja kühler, also stimmt etwas mit der Luftzirkulation nicht.


----------



## ameise11 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

mit offenem seitenteil ist die CPU jetzt bei 38-40 bei 1500 RPM des lüfters,aber das motherboard habe ich bis jetzt nicht unter 47 gesehen !

das bios zeigt mir aber immer so 2-3 grad niedrigere temperaturen an. wem soll ich denn trauen ?

vieeleicht herrscht kein durchzug im PC, da ich die CPU ,wie gesagt, umdrehen musste  sonst konnte ich kein ram einbauen. jetzt pustet er die luft zum vorderem lüfter anstatt zum hinteren :!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> mit offenem seitenteil ist die CPU jetzt bei 38-40 bei 1500 RPM des lüfters,aber das motherboard habe ich bis jetzt nicht unter 47 gesehen !


 
38-40° klingen gut, 47° Mainboard kann auch normal sein, kommt darauf an, wann du gemessen hast.



ameise11 schrieb:


> das bios zeigt mir aber immer so 2-3 grad niedrigere temperaturen an. wem soll ich denn trauen ?


 
Trau dem Bios. 
Aber die Programme lesen letztendlich auch nur aus.
Im Bios läuft aber kein Windows, das macht dann den Unterschied.



ameise11 schrieb:


> vieeleicht herrscht kein durchzug im PC, da ich die CPU ,wie gesagt, umdrehen musste sonst konnte ich kein ram einbauen. jetzt pustet er die luft zum vorderem lüfter anstatt zum hinteren :!


 
Ohhh, mannnnn....   warte, einer kommt noch... 

So funktioniert das nicht, kannst du nicht machen, kein Wunder, dass es bei dir kocht.
Was für RAMs hast du, wieso passt der CPU Kühler nicht anders?
Sind das solche RAMs, die hohe Kühler haben?
Gleich mal entsorgen, die Teile. 

Mein Tipp. Bau den Kühler wieder ab, stecke die RAMs so ein, dass du den Kühler normal verbauen kannst (nach hinten blasend), dann klappt alles.
Wenns mit den RAMs nicht geht, zurückgeben und andere kaufen, die normale Kühlkörper haben.


----------



## ameise11 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe 2x  , Corsair  4 GB TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX XMS2

kann ich mir vielleicht ein Paar lassen und mir dann vom anderen hersteller andere kaufen, oder müssen alle desselben typs sein ?

die sollen gut sein . ich kann den lüfter zwar installieren doch ich muss ihn etwas nach oben heben, kann ich das machen . wie viel cm kann ich nach oben gehen ?

ich werde demnächst den musashi auf die 4890 drauftun , hoffe das es dann auch etwas dazu beiträgt es zu die hitze in den griff zu kriegen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das sind die Dinger mit den Kämmen dran, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Wieso setzt du die nicht in die beiden anderen Dual Channel Slots, dann sollte der Kühler so passen wie er soll und du kannst du RAMs benutzen.
Mach doch mal ein Bild vom Board und den RAMs.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

genau ,das sind die.

ich habe insgesamt 4 riegel , also 8 GB und ein 790X-UD4 .

wie viel MB darf das bild dennn haben um es hier hochzuladen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> genau ,das sind die.
> 
> ich habe insgesamt 4 riegel , also 8 GB und ein 790X-UD4 .
> 
> wie viel MB darf das bild dennn haben um es hier hochzuladen ?


 
Dann solltest du dir andere RAMs kaufen, ohne diese Kämme oder so'n Unsinn. Das brauchst du nicht.
Kauf normale Speicher, die sind mehr als ausreichend.
Du musst den Kühler umdrehen, damit er nach hinten blasen kann, sonst wirst du das Temperaturproblem nicht lösen können.

Hier steht, wie man Bilder hochläd.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was ist wenn ich die paar kämme die stören einfach abbreche ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ist wenn ich die paar kämme die stören einfach abbreche ?


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du dabei auch den RAMs beschädigst ist groß und dann sind sie auch unverkäuflich geworden.
Ich würde sie entweder umtauschen oder verkaufen und mir andere holen.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

kann ich denn ein kit lassen und das andere kit nur auswechseln ?

wie wärs wenn ich den lüfter etwas nach oben hebe, also über die kämme, wie viel darf ich den nnach oben gehen mit dem lüfter (cm) ?

die von corsair sind denk ich mal sehr gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> kann ich denn ein kit lassen und das andere kit nur auswechseln ?


 
Wieso hängst du so an den RAMs? 
Klar, kannst du eins austauschen, weiß aber nicht, ob das Board dann gut läuft.



ameise11 schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn ich den lüfter etwas nach oben hebe, also über die kämme, wie viel darf ich den nnach oben gehen mit dem lüfter (cm) ?


 
Hmm, weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du meinst, aber den Lüfter entwas am Kühler hochschieben sollte nicht das Problem sein, wenn ich mal tippe, was du machen willst.



ameise11 schrieb:


> die von corsair sind denk ich mal sehr gut.


 
Hat auch keiner gesagt, aber der Aufbau ist nicht der Hit.
von Corsair gibts auch solche mit normalem Kühlkörper.
Sind im Prinzip die gleichen, heißen nur anders.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

genau das meine ich , den lüfter am kühler etwas hochschieben, wären so 1,5cm., wäre glaube ich die beste lösung, wenn das klappt.

ich würde nicht einen riegel wechseln, sondern ein 4 GB kit und dann ein neuse 4GB kit kaufen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> genau das meine ich , den lüfter am kühler etwas hochschieben, wären so 1,5cm., wäre glaube ich die beste lösung, wenn das klappt.
> 
> ich würde nicht einen riegel wechseln, sondern ein 4 GB kit und dann ein neuse 4GB kit kaufen .


 
Das mit dem Lüfter musst du mal ausprobieren.
Wieso eigentlich soviel RAM?


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was ist wenn ich den lüfter einfach umdrehe ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ist wenn ich den lüfter einfach umdrehe ?


 
Welchen Lüfter meinst du?


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

den CPU lüfter.

wo kann ich denn bilder hochladen , damit du das siehst, da es glaube ich grösser sein wird als 2 MB.
es gibt da so irgendwelche hoster, oder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> den CPU lüfter.


 
Den willst du umdrehen? 
Nee, keine gute Idee. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn bilder hochladen , damit du das siehst, da es glaube ich grösser sein wird als 2 MB.
> es gibt da so irgendwelche hoster, oder.


 
Du kannst die Bilder doch hier hochladen, nur eben dann nicht in den Text einbauen, sondern als Anhang lassen.
Alternativ kannst du auch abload.de benutzen.


----------



## Sight (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

 Man hol dir doch einfach anderen Ram, ansonsten machst du noch irgendwas kaputt, den Kühler hoch zu stellen bringts auch nicht wirklich, wegen der Kühlleistung....


----------



## Beat84 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ist wenn ich den lüfter einfach umdrehe ?


Dann hast Du lange nicht so viel Kühlleistung. Also Finger weg!


ameise11 schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn bilder hochladen , damit du das siehst, da es glaube ich grösser sein wird als 2 MB.
> es gibt da so irgendwelche hoster, oder.


Bitte nur hier hochladen. Was anderes ist glaub ich auch nicht erlaubt. In den Text kannst Du die Fotos wohl einfügen. Einfach die Adresse des Bildes einbinden. 2 MB sollten doch reichen. Selbst wenn Du Auflösungen jenseits der 1600x1200 verwendest müßte es klappen. Probiers doch mal aus, ein größeres Foto hochzuladen!


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich kann mir leider keinen anderen holen. darauf muss ich leider verzichten, da der ram ja funktioniert und da ich dann einen anderen beim händler nehmen muss und er hat keine anderen / besseren.( ich habe es mir im ausland gekauft, und ich bin momentan auch nicht in deutschland).

ich habe ein bild im anhang.

also momentan beträgt die temperatur, CPU = 41 grad, motherboard = 46 (everest). im zimmer ist es so um die 22 grad ( bei offenem seitenteil)
bei geschloss. seitenteil , CPU ist 43 grad und motherboard so auch 46 .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Beat84 schrieb:


> Bitte nur hier hochladen. Was anderes ist glaub ich auch nicht erlaubt. In den Text kannst Du die Fotos wohl einfügen. Einfach die Adresse des Bildes einbinden. 2 MB sollten doch reichen. Selbst wenn Du Auflösungen jenseits der 1600x1200 verwendest müßte es klappen. Probiers doch mal aus, ein größeres Foto hochzuladen!


 
Verboten ist es nicht.
Bilder im Text nur mit 900 Pixel.
Daher auch mein Tipp, das normale Bild hochzuladen, es nur nicht in die Textnachricht einbinden.
Dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das beste wäre ,wenn ich den kühler etwas hochstellen könnte. so max 1,5 cm. dürfte ja nicht dann dazu beitragen das die CPU noch wärmer wäre als jetzt, denn es würde  durchzug drinne geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> das beste wäre ,wenn ich den kühler etwas hochstellen könnte. so max 1,5 cm. dürfte ja nicht dann dazu beitragen das die CPU noch wärmer wäre als jetzt, denn es würde durchzug drinne geben.


 
Wenn du den Lüfter etwas höher schiebst, sodass er auch ein wenig über den Kühler bläst, dann ist das nicht so wild.
Solange du das Seitenteil noch dicht kriegst.


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie viel cm kann ich denn beim clockner nach oben gehen . ?

habt ihr das bild gesehen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wie viel cm kann ich denn beim clockner nach oben gehen . ?
> 
> habt ihr das bild gesehen ?


 
Das musst du einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja natürlich so wenig wie möglich. aber wieviel ist denn wegen der kühlleistung erlaubt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ja natürlich so wenig wie möglich. aber wieviel ist denn wegen der kühlleistung erlaubt ?


 
Das kann dir wirklich niemand beantworten, du musst es ausprobieren und auf die Temps gucken.


----------



## ameise11 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

kann ich also jetzt zwei verschiedene kits einbauen  ?
also ein 4 Gb it von geil und eins von corsair, oder ein anderes 4 GB von corsair mit den jetzigen von corsair ?

auf was muss ich da genau achten damit es nicht zu problemen kommt ?


----------



## Knexi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> kann ich also jetzt zwei verschiedene kits einbauen  ?
> also ein 4 Gb it von geil und eins von corsair, oder ein anderes 4 GB von corsair mit den jetzigen von corsair ?
> 
> auf was muss ich da genau achten damit es nicht zu problemen kommt ?



Es funktioniert, aber das System arbeitet dann nicht mehr im Dual Channel


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

@ Knexi & ameise11

Bitte unterlasst diese wiederholten Fragen und Antworten per copy/paste. Darauf stehen wir hier nun wirklich nicht und der Übersicht ist es auch nicht förderlich.

Danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> kann ich also jetzt zwei verschiedene kits einbauen ?


 
Ja, du kannst verschiedene Kits verbauen.
Achte aber darauf, dass sie immer in den jeweiligen farbigen Slots verbaut sind, damit der Dual Channel Modus geht.
Also die Corsair in blau/blau und die G-Skill in gelb/gelb (beispielsweise ).



ameise11 schrieb:


> also ein 4 Gb it von geil und eins von corsair, oder ein anderes 4 GB von corsair mit den jetzigen von corsair ?


 
Du kannst ein Kit verkaufen, damit du Speicher hast, die unter dem Kühler passen, kein Thema.
Mein Tipp ist halt immer noch: Verkaufe die hohen Corsair.
Die sind nur teuer und niemand braucht das. Wenns noch geht, natürlich umtauschen gegen normale Speicher, egal ob Cosair.



ameise11 schrieb:


> auf was muss ich da genau achten damit es nicht zu problemen kommt ?


 
Nö, im Prinzip nicht, achte, wie oben beschrieben, darauf, dass die jeweiligen Kits in gleich farbige Slots verbaut sind.
Ob der Dual Channel Modus läuft, kannst du im Bios Post ablesen (beim Starten des Rechners) oder mit CPU-Z.


----------



## ameise11 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, danke.

es war so eine manuelle steuerung des lüfters mit dabei beim grossclockner. 
kann ich die auch bei einem gehäuselüfter benutzen, da die anschlüsse ,denke ich mal, passen ?

kurz noch : was meint den "klutten" mit copy/paste ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ok, danke.
> 
> es war so eine manuelle steuerung des lüfters mit dabei beim grossclockner.
> kann ich die auch bei einem gehäuselüfter benutzen, da die anschlüsse ,denke ich mal, passen ?


 
Die Lüftersteuerung ist für die Katz. 
Entweder kauf dir eine vernünftige oder langsamere Lüfter. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> kurz noch : was meint den "klutten" mit copy/paste ?


 
Du hast bei mehreren Posts immer die gleiche Frage gestellt und diese wurde dann immer mit der gleichen Antwort bedacht.

Das hilf nicht wirklich in einem Thread, schon gar nicht, wenn der so fett ist wie deiner.


----------



## Pacemaker (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Krass
fast 11.000 Hits.
Not bad.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

bei mir funktioniert ,seit dem zusammenbau vor 2 wochen , der  front-audio und das "kopfhörer einsteckloch" nicht. aber front usb geht.

habe ich vielleicht die kleinen stecker auf dem motherboard falsch umgedreht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Steht beim Handbuch des Mainboards welcher Steck wo hinkommt.
Hast du AC97 und HD Audio vom Gehäuse?
Mal beide testen.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe einen gelben HD audio stecker reingesteckt . ich glaube es war uch ein AC 97 stecker dabei .


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wenn du eine Realtek Audiokarte auf dem Board hast, nützt der HD Audio Kram nichts, muss schon zusammenpassen.
Wie gesagt, schau in das Handbuch des Mainboards.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich glaube schon ,dass es eine realtek ist, aber habe ich da etwas falsch eingesteckt ?

soll ich dann den gelben HD audio abnehmen und den ac 97 irgendwo einstecken ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich glaube schon ,dass es eine realtek ist, aber habe ich da etwas falsch eingesteckt ?
> 
> soll ich dann den gelben HD audio abnehmen und den ac 97 irgendwo einstecken ?


 
Wieso schaust du nicht mal ins Handbuch des Mainboards, da steht genau drinne, wie du was anschließen musst.


----------



## ameise11 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hallo,

a) also , im jandbuch steht nur das es einen AC 97 audio und einen HD audio stecker gibt.
ich habe den HD audio stecker eingesteckt.

b) im zimmer ist es so um die 29  grad. als ich anno spielte kamen komische piepser aus dem tower.
als ich das spiel ausmachte war die CPU temp bei 57 , dann habe ich seitenteil abgemacht dann war sie bei 50.

was haben die piepser zu bedeuten ?
im bios ist der alarm bei 60 grad eingestellt.

zur erinnerung: ich habe einen grossclockner blue edit. und denn habe ich immernoch umgedreht, also der lüfter ist gleich gegenüber der geh.lüfter ( ich  hatte ein bild dazu hochgeladen ), dazu noch drei gehäuselüfter.

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> a) also , im jandbuch steht nur das es einen AC 97 audio und einen HD audio stecker gibt.
> ich habe den HD audio stecker eingesteckt.


 
Sollte klappen, mal ausprobiert?



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) im zimmer ist es so um die 29 grad. als ich anno spielte kamen komische piepser aus dem tower.
> als ich das spiel ausmachte war die CPU temp bei 57 , dann habe ich seitenteil abgemacht dann war sie bei 50.


 
Die Temp ist zu hoch, auch für 29 Zimmertemperatur.



ameise11 schrieb:


> was haben die piepser zu bedeuten ?
> im bios ist der alarm bei 60 grad eingestellt.
> 
> zur erinnerung: ich habe einen grossclockner blue edit. und denn habe ich immernoch umgedreht, also der lüfter ist gleich gegenüber der geh.lüfter ( ich hatte ein bild dazu hochgeladen ), dazu noch drei gehäuselüfter.
> ...


 
Wobei wir wieder bei deinem Airflow sind, wie sieht er denn nun aus?


----------



## ameise11 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also beim airflow hat sich noch nichts getan, ich habe mir noch keinen neuen rams zugelegt, auch bisscehn wegen dem preis. aber ich werde das wohl müssen.
ein kit ( 4 GB ) lasse ich drin und einen wechsle ich aus z.b. von geil oder so oder vielleicht auch corsair.

zum audio : es gibt aber nur einen audio-stecker ( im handbuch steht genau : F_AUDIO dazu).
, soll ich den gelben HD stecker einstecken oder den schwarzen AC 97.
ist nicht HD audio besser , also besserer klang ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> also beim airflow hat sich noch nichts getan, ich habe mir noch keinen neuen rams zugelegt, auch bisscehn wegen dem preis. aber ich werde das wohl müssen.
> ein kit ( 4 GB ) lasse ich drin und einen wechsle ich aus z.b. von geil oder so oder vielleicht auch corsair.


 
Du solltest echt mal einen Plan aufstellen wegen der Airflow Geschichte. Erst wenn du das Problem gelöst hast, wirst du auch normale Temps haben.



ameise11 schrieb:


> zum audio : es gibt aber nur einen audio-stecker ( im handbuch steht genau : F_AUDIO dazu).
> , soll ich den gelben HD stecker einstecken oder den schwarzen AC 97.
> ist nicht HD audio besser , also besserer klang ?


 
Du hast von einem Kabel einmal den HD Audio und den AC97, richtig?
Nimm den HD Audio, teste aber auch, ob es geht, wenn nicht, nimm den AC97.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja  , ich kann aschon den ton bei musik oder filmen hören , aber nicht bei youtube. ?
ich glaube nicht ,dass das mit dem stecker zu tun hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ja , ich kann aschon den ton bei musik oder filmen hören , aber nicht bei youtube. ?
> ich glaube nicht ,dass das mit dem stecker zu tun hat.


 
Du musst mal den Flash Player aktuallisieren, da fehlt sicher nur ein Codec.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe mir das neuste k-lite codec pck 5.0 runtergeladen .
also kann es nicht beim stecker liegen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> meinst du beim host(XP) oder in der VB ( vista64) ?


 
Bei dem System, wo es halt nicht geht.


----------



## ameise11 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hallo,

also das mit dem neuinstallieren hat nicht geklappt.

ich habe jetzt  einen auszug aus dem handbuch hier hochgeladen.

mir wird einfach nicht klar warum das audio nicht bei  seiten wie YT und anderen  seiten mit toninhalt nicht funktioniert . 
bild geht immer aber nur der ton nicht. 

und vor allen dingen warum es  in der virtual box nixht geht,genau dasselbe, ist ja ein eigenständiger PC !??

da ich probleme habe hier den screenshot reinzutun  , kopiere ich es und schreibs hier rein ( es will die bmp datei nicht hochladen ( paint-screenshot), und wenn ich sie umbenenne in jpg , gehts auch nicht.

"F_AUDIO (Front Panel Audio Header)
The front panel audio header supports Intel High Definition audio (HD) and AC'97 audio. You may
connect your chassis front panel audio module to this header. Make sure the wire assignments of
the module connector match the pin assignments of the motherboard header. Incorrect connection
between the module connector and the motherboard header will make the device unable to work
or even damage it.
The front panel audio header supports HD audio by default. If your chassis provides an
AC'97 front panel audio module, refer to the instructions on how to activate AC'97 functioninality
via the audio software in Chapter 5, "Configuring 2/4/5.1/7.1-Channel Audio."
• Audio signals will be present on both of the front and back panel audio connections
simultaneously. If you want to mute the back panel audio (only supported when using an HD
front panel audio module), refer to Chapter 5, "Configuring 2/4/5.1/7.1-Channel Audio."
• Some chassis provide a front panel audio module that has separated connectors on each
wire instead of a single plug. For information about connecting the front panel audio
module that has different wire assignments, please contact the chassis manufacturer. "

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Du benutzt den Onboardsoundchip, richtig?
Hast du im Bios die HD Funktion des Chips aktiviert?


----------



## ameise11 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ja, genau. ich habe keine extra soundkarte.

ich glaube da habe ich nichts gemacht.
ich werde mal schauen. 

denkst du ,dass es das ist ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings kenne ich auch niemanden, der so viele Probleme mit der Hardware auf einmal hat wie du.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Worum gehts n jetzt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Worum gehts n jetzt ?


 
Musst mal die letzen 50 Seiten lesen, dann kommst du mit Glück drauf.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Vllt.  habe ich wenn ich das geschafft habe ,aber schon wieder vergessen was auf den 30 Seiten davor war, daher ziehe ich eine kurze Zusammenfassung vor , auch wenn ich einsehe das es eine schwierige Aufgabe ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, aber offensichtlich scheint es recht viele Probleme zu geben, wenn man einen neuen Rechner anwerfen will.


----------



## ameise11 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, ich danke euch trotzdem dazu  .

a) was mein hitzteproblem betrifft, habe ich den  clockner jetzt umgedreht, also  jetzt gibt es einen durchzug , sollte es geben.
de4r kühler (grossclockner blue edit.) musste ich leider etwas nach oben heben wegen den RAMs (corsair 8GB DHX)

die temp der CPU ist im moment 47 - 48 grad bei vollen 1500 umdreheungen (everest) . im bios ist es fast immer so um die 3-4  grad kälter, weiss jetzt auch nicht warum.
im zimmer bei mir sind es bestimmt so um die  , jetzt schon 30 grad (thermometer).

jetzt mit dem  musashi ( volle umdrehungszahl) :
vram = 57
shader = 50 
memio = 54
dipio = 46

motherboard = 45 grad 
festplatte = 42 grad

was haltet  ihr von den temps ?

b) mit was kann ich denn beim system auf stabilität überprüfen, damit ich z.b. sehe wo die schwachstellen sind oder wo es fehler gibt, mit vantage ?

c) leider habe ich da noch ein "kleines" problem. ich dachte ich hätte es mit dem neuen PC gelöst, aber dem scheint nicht so .

folgendes:
beim alten PC (P4) ist in letzter zeit oft der bluscreen gekommen ( problem wurde festgestellt...).
dort habe ich jetzt XP neuinstalliert. auf dem habe ich antivir und  eigentlich nicht so viele programme, da es ja nicht mein hauptcomputer ist. und bis jetz t war noch kein bluscreen.

auf dem jetzigen (XP pro SP3 ) ist z.b KIS 2009, cryptload,..... ist der bluescreen  schon 2 mal in diesem monat gekommen.

ich habe keine ahnung was es sein könnte.

*PS :gerade eben ist es der bluescreen schon wieder erschienen .
* 
danke soweit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a) was mein hitzteproblem betrifft, habe ich den clockner jetzt umgedreht, also jetzt gibt es einen durchzug , sollte es geben.
> de4r kühler (grossclockner blue edit.) musste ich leider etwas nach oben heben wegen den RAMs (corsair 8GB DHX)


 
Das mit dem Umdrehen verstehe ich einfach nicht. 
Der Clockner wird so eingebaut, dass der Lüfter über die Lamellen nach hinten zum Heck bläst, ist doch einfach.
Hast du die RAMs mal in die beiden anderen Slots gesteckt, dann sollte es passen.



ameise11 schrieb:


> die temp der CPU ist im moment 47 - 48 grad bei vollen 1500 umdreheungen (everest) . im bios ist es fast immer so um die 3-4 grad kälter, weiss jetzt auch nicht warum.
> im zimmer bei mir sind es bestimmt so um die , jetzt schon 30 grad (thermometer).


 
Bei 30° im Zimmer sind die Temps normal.



ameise11 schrieb:


> jetzt mit dem musashi ( volle umdrehungszahl) :
> vram = 57
> shader = 50
> memio = 54
> ...


 
Ist OK, kann man doch mit leben.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) mit was kann ich denn beim system auf stabilität überprüfen, damit ich z.b. sehe wo die schwachstellen sind oder wo es fehler gibt, mit vantage ?


 
Mit Prime und Furmark.



ameise11 schrieb:


> auf dem jetzigen (XP pro SP3 ) ist z.b KIS 2009, cryptload,..... ist der bluescreen schon 2 mal in diesem monat gekommen.


 
Ein Bluescreen kommt in der Regel immer dann, wenns entweder mit den Treiber und der Hardware ein Problem gbt oder wenns einen Defekt hat.



ameise11 schrieb:


> *PS :gerade eben ist es der bluescreen schon wieder erschienen .*
> 
> danke soweit.


 
Schau mal nach, was für einen Fehlercode du sehen kannst.


----------



## ameise11 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

zu a ) also ich habe insgesamt 4 rams a 2 GB. weil diese rams kühlrippen haben , muss ich den lüfter etwas hochheben.vorher hatte ich den lüfter/kühler andersrum ,also so dass er zum vorderen geh-lüf bläst . dann hatte ich einen hitzestau, weil es kein durchzug gab. 
aber eigentlich ist es jetzt besser, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht.

b) soll ich den fehlercode mal aufschreiben und posten ?
da steht was von adressen und so un deinige zeichen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a ) also blässt er jetzt in welche richtung ?

b ) jo ,vllt. weiß einer ne Lösung .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> zu a ) also ich habe insgesamt 4 rams a 2 GB. weil diese rams kühlrippen haben , muss ich den lüfter etwas hochheben.vorher hatte ich den lüfter/kühler andersrum ,also so dass er zum vorderen geh-lüf bläst . dann hatte ich einen hitzestau, weil es kein durchzug gab.
> aber eigentlich ist es jetzt besser, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht.
> 
> b) soll ich den fehlercode mal aufschreiben und posten ?
> da steht was von adressen und so un deinige zeichen.


 
Das mit dem Lüfter ist so OK, macht nichts, wenn der ein wenig höher hängt als er soll.

MAch mal ein Foto vom dem Bluescreen, wenns geht.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> a ) also blässt er jetzt in welche richtung ?
> 
> b ) jo ,vllt. weiß einer ne Lösung .


 
Der bläst jetzt genau richtig, vorher wars nicht OK, deshalb brannte die Hardware auch fast ab.


----------



## ameise11 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich werde mal versuchen dann mit dem handy ein foto zu machen wenn es wieder kommt , dann stelle ich es hier rein.

im zimmer ist es jetzt 30 grad , aber die CPU ist bei 50/51 und festplatte bei 43 , ich habe  aber vorhin  erst fifa  ausgemacht,aber die geht trotzdem nicht runter, ich habe angst das da was passiert . 
ich habe ja auch nicht umsonst den grossclockner blue gekauft, der soll irgendwie gut sein !


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

50° im Idle?
wie warm ist dein Mainboard?
Bläst der Frontlüfter auch ins Case rein?


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Finde ich schon nen bißchen och 
Übetaktet ist aber nix ,oda =?
Mein P II wird mit den coolen boxed nur 36 °C warm...icxh bin aber auch ein Sonderfall


----------



## ameise11 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

nein, ich habe nichts übertaktet.
motherboard ist bei 46 grad. die cpu im moment bei 48/49 im idle.

ich habe zusätzlich das bild hochgeladen (bluescreen) kam jetzt wieder .heute drei mal schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Sieht nach einem typischen Fehler bei den Triebern.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Koennte auch RAM sein


----------



## ameise11 (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also ich verstehe das nicht. warum könnte denn der ram oder die treiber schuld sein und warum kommt ausgerechent heute 3,4 mal der bluescreen ?

gibt es denn eine software die mir anzeigt was vielleicht nicht richtig funktioniert ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> also ich verstehe das nicht. warum könnte denn der ram oder die treiber schuld sein und warum kommt ausgerechent heute 3,4 mal der bluescreen ?
> 
> gibt es denn eine software die mir anzeigt was vielleicht nicht richtig funktioniert ?


 
Diese Meldung kommt recht häufig, wenn ein Treiber nicht korrekt mit der Hardware arbeitet oder Probleme mit anderen Treibern machen.
Der RAM ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit, dazu müsstest du die Riegel mal tauschen oder umstecken.
Da du ja alle Bänke voll hast, ist das vielleicht ein Problem mit dem Chipsatz oder der Versorgung.
Hast du mal die Spannung der RAMs leicht erhöht?


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wenn der RAM defekt ist kann dies zu fehlfunktionen fuehren. Das laesst sich mit Memtest testen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn der RAM defekt ist kann dies zu fehlfunktionen fuehren. Das laesst sich mit Memtest testen.


 
Da er ja vier Riegel verbauit hat, würde ich erst mal zwei rausnehmen und nur mit einem Kit arbeiten, mal sehen ob der Blue Screen dann immer noch kommt.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da er ja vier Riegel verbauit hat, würde ich erst mal zwei rausnehmen und nur mit einem Kit arbeiten, mal sehen ob der Blue Screen dann immer noch kommt.



Auch eine Moeglichkeit.


----------



## ameise11 (2. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a)also ich habe jetzt zwei rams rausgenommen. nach so einer stunde habe ich wieder den bluescreen bekommen. mittlerweile läuft der PC schon 3 h und nichts ist passiert.
ich werde mal mit memtest es versuchen, oder wenns besser ist dazu noch mit 3dmark 06 ?

b) da ich jetzt den lüfter am kühler in die normale position stellen konnte (ist nicht mehr nach oben angehoben wegen den rams ) weil ich ja 2 rams raus hab, wollte ich mal jetzt die temps euch zeigen :

zimmer = 30 grad
festplatte = 44
cpu = 47  ( 1300 rpm)
motherboard = 47

läuft heute schon den ganzen tag ( falls das wichtig ist.)

was ich noch sagen wollte : als ich mit anno 1404 aufgehört habe sah ich den vram unten kurz bei 90 grad und die cpu bei 54 , ist das viel ?

c) welche sind denn die besten gehäuselüfter.gibt mir mal eine empfehlung. vielleicht sollte ich die,  drin waren auswechseln. ?
dazu vielleicht auch noch einen am kühler befestigen .

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> a)also ich habe jetzt zwei rams rausgenommen. nach so einer stunde habe ich wieder den bluescreen bekommen. mittlerweile läuft der PC schon 3 h und nichts ist passiert.
> ich werde mal mit memtest es versuchen, oder wenns besser ist dazu noch mit 3dmark 06 ?


 
3D Mark ist zu kurz. Du musst die RAMS länger testen, nimmt auch mal die beiden anderen RAMs und teste auch alle Slots durch.



ameise11 schrieb:


> b) da ich jetzt den lüfter am kühler in die normale position stellen konnte (ist nicht mehr nach oben angehoben wegen den rams ) weil ich ja 2 rams raus hab, wollte ich mal jetzt die temps euch zeigen :
> 
> zimmer = 30 grad
> festplatte = 44
> ...


 
Das sieht doch schon recht gut aus, bei der Zimmertemperatur ist das normal.



ameise11 schrieb:


> was ich noch sagen wollte : als ich mit anno 1404 aufgehört habe sah ich den vram unten kurz bei 90 grad und die cpu bei 54 , ist das viel ?


 
Die GPU ist immer recht war, da würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.



ameise11 schrieb:


> c) welche sind denn die besten gehäuselüfter.gibt mir mal eine empfehlung. vielleicht sollte ich die, drin waren auswechseln. ?
> dazu vielleicht auch noch einen am kühler befestigen .
> 
> danke


 
Da gibts eine Menge, ich nehmen Scythe, aber Noiseblocker sind auch OK.


----------



## ameise11 (2. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

aber ich habe einen musashi draufgemacht, temps trotzdem ok ?

würde der wechsel der geh-lüfter etwas bringen ?

bis jetzt ist  der bluescreen nicht mehr erschienen , mal abwarten.

ich habe noch vergessen zu sagen, dass so 2 mal gestern und vorgestern, ein schwarzer bildschirm gekommen , also der ganze monitor wurde schwarz und da stand  :

"Warning  : MAIN BIOS CHEKSUM ERROR.
Bios Auto Rcovering ........................................................."

genau so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> aber ich habe einen musashi draufgemacht, temps trotzdem ok ?
> 
> würde der wechsel der geh-lüfter etwas bringen ?


 
Das weiß ich nicht, einfach mal ausprobieren.



ameise11 schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist der bluescreen nicht mehr erschienen , mal abwarten.


 
Die kommen schon... ähhh. hoffentlich nicht mehr. 



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe noch vergessen zu sagen, dass so 2 mal gestern und vorgestern, ein schwarzer bildschirm gekommen , also der ganze monitor wurde schwarz und da stand :
> 
> "Warning : MAIN BIOS CHEKSUM ERROR.
> Bios Auto Rcovering ........................................................."
> ...


 
Das deutet auf eine defekte Betterie hin.


----------



## ameise11 (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

kann ers dann sein dass die batterie die wurzel des übels ist ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> kann ers dann sein dass die batterie die wurzel des übels ist ?


 
Besorg dir einfach mal eine neue, sind nciht so teuer und sollte man in jedem Elektrofachgeschäft bekommen.


----------



## ameise11 (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

das mainboard ist aber erst 2 monate alt !!

zum lüfter : es wird oft der scythe s-flex empfohlen.aber er hat eine lautstärke von 35 db !!
hast du ihn  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> das mainboard ist aber erst 2 monate alt !!
> 
> zum lüfter : es wird oft der scythe s-flex empfohlen.aber er hat eine lautstärke von 35 db !!
> hast du ihn ?


 
Ich habe die Scythe Slip Stream

Wenns erst zwei Monate alt ist, dann würde ich es umtauschen. 
Das Mainboard scheint eh irgendwie einen Schaden zu haben, also weg damit.

In Mainboard umtauschen bin ich spitze, habs beim MIIF viermal gemacht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Super ,kannst stolz auf dich sein  ,stimme dir aber zu , auch bei einem neuen mainboard kanns Fehler geben ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Super ,kannst stolz auf dich sein


 
Bin ich auch... 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> stimme dir aber zu , auch bei einem neuen mainboard kanns Fehler geben ....


 
Die Fehler müssen ja nicht sofort auftreten.
Kann auch sein, dass sie erst dann auftreten, wenn man versucht vier Speicher mit hohen Kühlern darauf zum Laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bin ich auch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Rerch t,ich hatte bis jetzt erst bei Igabreit fehler ,die lassen da nicht lange auf sich warten 

Wie gut das ich jetzt Foxconn User bin


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich jetzt Foxconn User bin


 
Solange du eins ohne IGP hast, wirst du auch eine Probleme haben.


----------



## ameise11 (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe mal drei lüfter ausgewählt, was haltet ihr von denen.
es wird oft der S-flex empfohlen , aber ist er nicht mit 35 db zu laut .
ich habe  jetzt bei mir 3 gigabyte 120er original lüfter drin mit max 1000 rpm.
wären die drei unten besser als die die ich jetzt drin habe ?

( bei caseking)
Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan                         = 18 €
# Lautstärke: 6,9 - 16,05 dB(A)
# Drehzahl: 600 - 1.300 U/Min

Coolink SWiF2-120P Retail 120mm - PWM             = 12 € 
# Lautstärke: 8,5 - 27,1 dB(A)
# Drehzahl: 800 - 1.700 U/Min

Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21G - 1900 rpm     =  15 €
# Drehzahl: 1900 RPM
# Geräuschpegel: 35 dB(A)


----------



## Lordac (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hallo,

ich bevorzuge Lüfter von Scythe, wenn du die 120`er (S-Flex, Slip Stream),  mit 800-1200 rpm kaufst, hörst du diese nicht bis kaum, sollten 140`er (Kaze Maru) zum Einsatz kommen entscheide ich mich meist für 500 rpm.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Kauf dir die Scythe Slip Stream oder S-Flex. Die gibts mit 800 und 1000rpm, mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich kann die Slipstreams auch empfehlen, die sind schön leise.


----------



## ameise11 (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was ist mit meinen vorschlägen. der apache ist doch 18 €, sollte doch sehr gut sein ?

wenn ich einen mit 1200 rpm kaufe , ist er dann nicht zu langsam , weil jetzt habe ich ja drei die 1000 rpm schaffen und ich sie schon höre und wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel wärme rausbefördern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Der Apache ist schon gut, aber die Slipstreams auch und noch dazu günstiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Für 18 Euro kannst du dir schon fast drei Slip Streams kaufen.


----------



## ameise11 (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) also , die slip streams sind sehr gut , ok.
aber es gibt verschiedene slipstreams, welche ist denn am besten ? 
sind denn 800rpm wenig da meine jetzigen 1000rpm haben sollte es doch schneller sein , damit mehr warme luft raus geht ?!

b) da ich dieses problem mit den rams habe (kühlerrippen), kann ich den lüfter des grossclockners blue edit. austauschen und einen flacheren nehmen, gibt es da gute alternativen ?

den lüfter des clockners würde ich dann als gehäuselüfter einsetzen .

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Ich schätze mal, dass es keine flachen 120mm Lüfter gibt. 
Setz die RAMs doch einfach in die beiden anderen Dual Slot Bänke rein.

Die 800rpm Slip Stream reichen.


----------



## Knexi (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass es keine flachen 120mm Lüfter gibt.
> Setz die RAMs doch einfach in die beiden anderen Dual Slot Bänke rein.
> 
> Die 800rpm Slip Stream reichen.



Es gibt die neue Slip Stream Slim mit 12mm dicke, kühlen aber deutlich schlechter als die dicken


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



Knexi schrieb:


> Es gibt die neue Slip Stream Slim mit 12mm dicke, kühlen aber deutlich schlechter als die dicken


 
Das Problem bei Ameise ist, dass er unbedingt seinen geilen Corsiar mit den hohen Kühlkörpern verbauen will.
Ich hätte die Dinger schon lange entsorgt und mir normale Corsair, A-Data, G-Skill oder was auch immer gekauft.

Aber, wenn man nicht hören will...


----------



## ameise11 (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ich kann die rams nicht zurückgeben, fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht warum, sie sind auch nicht geklaut.

ich habe im moment zwei slots frei und der lüfter ist so am kühler wie er sein sollte. ich will ,wenn ich vista oder win 7 installiere dann alle reintun.

kurz die temps (idle) dazu :  cpu = 42 , motherboard = 41, festplatte = 37 , zimmer = ca. 27,
sind die temps jetzt so ok mit dem clockner ?

b) sind die 800er nicht zu schwach im gegensatz zu meinen jetzigen 1000ern ( referenzlüfter von gigabyte) ?
soll ich mir vielleicht eine kombination von 800ern und 1200ern oder auch 1500ern machen.
man sollte sie auf jeden fall höchstens nur leicht hören !!


----------



## vision03 (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich würd umsteigen auf die 800er slipstream denn 68.2 m³/h   sollten locker reichen (ist ja nicht unbedingt wenig) und die sind dann sicher um einiges leiser als die referenzlüfter. und des weiterem glaube ich dass referenzlüfter kaum mehr luftdruchsatz haben wenn überhaupt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Dann verkauf die RAMs so und hol dir andere.


----------



## ameise11 (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe die temps oben  im letzten thread geschrieben, jetzt aber nur mit 2 rams und der clockner sitzt genau so wie er sollte bzw. der lüfter. sind die temps jetzt ok, oder immer noch zu warm ?
wie sind die zu werten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Jep, die Temps sind super.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die temps sind gut, brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## ameise11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok. 

also ihr sagt ,dass meine jetzigen 1000er weniger luft nach draussen befördern als die 800er slipstreams ?
ich will jetzt auch nichts falsches kaufen , deswegen frage ich .

ich möchte also 2 slipstreams hinten einbauen und einen vorne.

für vorne habe ich an den hier gedacht ( wegen LED)
*Scythe Blue LED 120x120x25mm, 800-1600rpm, 56-112m³/h, 14-32dB(A) (SY1225SL12VBL)*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Hmm, der müsste mit PWM Stecker sein.
Würde ich nicht nehmen, die PWM Dinger funktionieren nie richtig, lieber einen, der konstant dreht, eben 800 oder 1000rpm.


----------



## ameise11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich zwei 800er slims an den clockner tue, also einer vorne und einer hinten ?

 sagt ihr ,dass meine jetzigen 1000er weniger luft nach draussen befördern als die 800er slipstreams ?

aber wenns geht meinen vorne mit LED, seht ihr da alternativen zu meinem vorschlag mit LED ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Der Clockner braucht nur einen Lüfter, zwei bringen nichts, es wird nur lauter.
Wie wäre es mit dem oder diesem?


----------



## ameise11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

der enermax gefällt mir , wenn er wirklich bei max 12 db hat und gut kühlt , dann würde ich den nehmen ,aber bei 45 cfm,ist er da nicht zu schwach für vorne ?

, dazu dann die 2 slipstreams 800er für hinten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wieso 45?
Wenn er maximum dreht, schafft er 78m³ die Stunde, ist doch recht viel.


----------



## ameise11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also der enermax vorne und die 2 slipstreams 800er hinten wären eine gute wahl ?
wären insgesamt so 30 € .

ich weiss jetzt nicht wieviel luft/cfm die jetzigen 1000er von gigabyte rauspusten , damit ich es vergleichen kann .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Dsa weiß ich auch nicht, aber der Enermax vorne und die beiden Slip Stream hinten werden ihren Job schon machen.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> also der enermax vorne und die 2 slipstreams 800er hinten wären eine gute wahl ?
> wären insgesamt so 30 €.



Sollte ausreichen.


----------



## ameise11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ihr sagt auch ,dass sich das lohnt  bzw. das im gehäuse schon paar grad es weniger werden ?
es sind ja immerhin 30 € die ich dafür ausgebe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wenns darin kühler wird, ist es gut angelegtes Geld.


----------



## ameise11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also, ich weiss jetzt auch nicht weiter, ich habe bei alternate und bei anderen die rezensionen angeschaut, und es sei kein schlechter aber der luftdurchsatz sei  nicht genug.
bei einigen wurde es wärmer im gehäuse anstatt kühler .


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Es gibt viele Faktoren die da mit einwirken. Letztendlich kann man das erst testen und feststellen wenn alles verbaut ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> also, ich weiss jetzt auch nicht weiter, ich habe bei alternate und bei anderen die rezensionen angeschaut, und es sei kein schlechter aber der luftdurchsatz sei nicht genug.
> bei einigen wurde es wärmer im gehäuse anstatt kühler .


 
Kauf sie dir mal, teste sie und wenns nicht klappt, kannst du sie wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## ameise11 (13. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wie wärs denn ,wenn ich einen 1200er und einen 800er slipstream für hinten nehme , und vorne dann eben der twister.
gebe es da  irgendwelche probleme ?

kann man denn vielleicht auch 2 800er übereinander tun ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Wieso überander machen?
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht genau.


----------



## ameise11 (14. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also, vielleicht zwei 120 slims 800er übereinander, schaufeln viel luft raus und sind unhörbar, war nur ein vorschlag.

und wenn ich einen 1200er und 800er nehme , gebe es da probleme ?


----------



## ameise11 (14. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also, vielleicht zwei 120 slims 800er übereinander, schaufeln viel luft raus und sind unhörbar, war nur ein vorschlag.

und wenn ich einen 1200er und 800er nehme , gebe es da probleme ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Was meinst du mit übereinander?
Hast du zwei Plätze für Lüfter?


----------



## ameise11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

nein ich dachte ,den einen mit dem anderen quasi zusammenkleben , also übereinander legen und als einen lüfter benutzen, geht vielleicht nur mit den slims, war nur so ne idee.

wenn ich die 1200er runterregeln kann auf 800 rpm ,dann würde ich dei 1200er vorziehen , dann habe ich noch reserven nach oben, das ist doch besser.
im winter  laufen die unhörbar auf 800 und im hochsommer dann auf 1200 , oder ?


----------



## Braveheart (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



> nein ich dachte ,den einen mit dem anderen quasi zusammenkleben , also übereinander legen und als einen Lüfter benutzen, geht vielleicht nur mit den slims, war nur so ne idee.


kleb nen 80mm,90mm,120mm und ein 140mm Lüfter zusammen, am Luftauslass mischst du das Ganze mit Treibstoff und Zündest es.
Das ganze verbindest du jetzt mit einem Getriebe zu so nem wie heißen die Dinger ...diese Türme die es immer zu Weihnachten gibt aus Holz?
Ist aber auch nicht die beste Lösung weil du den Turm direkt neben dein geöffnetes Case stellen musst um die effizienteste Kühlung zu erhalten.



lass das mit dem aufeinander kleben das bringt überhaupt nichts außer vielleicht Lüftverwirbelungen


----------



## ameise11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

a) ja ok, aber wenn ich die 1200er runterregeln kann auf 800 ( falls das überhaupt geht) , dann wäre es besser vielleicht die zu nehmen , was meint ihr ?

b) gibt es denn alternativen zu einem teuren staubfilter für den lüfter vorne. kann man da was anderes nehmen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



> kann man da was anderes nehmen ?


Jep, Strumpfhosen.


----------



## ameise11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, und  antwort zu a noch bitte .


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Nimm halt 1000er, da hast du dann einen Kompromiss.


----------



## eVoX (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Die sind gut dafür geeignet:ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Lüfter - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1


----------



## ameise11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

wenn ich dann den 1000er nehme habe ich dann kein potenzial nach oben wie beim 1200er slip ?
und ausserdem habe ich jetzt drei 1000er gigabyte referenzlüfter in meinem aurora 570 gehäuse. 
wenn 

ich weiss nur nicht ob ich den 1200er auf 800 bringen kann , hat ihn jemand ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Du kannst die Lüfter mit Adaptern oder einer Lüftersteuerung runter regeln.


----------



## ameise11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

bei den slips sind ja schon adapter dabei , meinst du die ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Da sind Adapter bei, korrekt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Schätzt mal ja.
Wenn es 7V und 5V Adapter sind.

Edit:
Zu langsam.


----------



## ameise11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

was heisst zu langsam ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Naja, Quanti war mit seiner Antwort schneller.


----------



## ameise11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hallo, 

ich habe jetzt zwei 1200er slipstreams  installiert , bei voller drehzahl kann man sie schon hören, aber jetzt ist die CPU bei 39 grad bei 1300 rpm .

bloss den twister muss ich noch vorne installieren.
den möchte ich dann auch selber regeln können . weiss nicht obs funzt ,denn er hat schon so eien temp-fühler integriert ??

wie kann ich denn die slipstreams runterregeln auf 1000 oder 800 rpm, wie und wo mache ich das ?

danke


----------



## Knexi (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn die slipstreams runterregeln auf 1000 oder 800 rpm, wie und wo mache ich das ?
> 
> danke



Etweder mit einer Lüftersteuerung, oder mit der Lüftersteuerung des Mainbords. Schau einfach mal nach, ob du am Mainboard noch Stecker frei hast. Wenn ja kannst du entweder die Lüftersteuerung dem Mainboard überlassen, oder die Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln. Für Speedfan gibt es ein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/16876-howto-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html, denn ohne gewisse Einstellungen lässt sich gar nichts regeln


----------



## ameise11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe die zwei an einem Y-kabel angesteckt ,der führt dann zum mainboard.

ich habe schon mit speedfan versucht ,aber da rührt sich nichts, vielleicht stehts im howto.

kann ich den everest twister auch  regeln  trotz des fühlers ?


----------



## Knexi (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> ich habe die zwei an einem Y-kabel angesteckt ,der führt dann zum mainboard.
> 
> ich habe schon mit speedfan versucht ,aber da rührt sich nichts, vielleicht stehts im howto.


Ohne gewisse Einstellungen lässt sich erstmals gar nichts regeln. Die Einstellungen sind auch alles andere als selbsterklärend.



ameise11 schrieb:


> kann ich den everest twister auch  regeln  trotz des fühlers ?



Ja, sollte funktionieren


----------



## ameise11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also , mir ist nicht klar ersichtlich aus dem howto, wie ich jetzt dahin komme, dass ich selbst die geschwindigkeit der lüfter  einstellen kann  ??


----------



## Knexi (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> also , mir ist nicht klar ersichtlich aus dem howto, wie ich jetzt dahin komme, dass ich selbst die geschwindigkeit der lüfter  einstellen kann  ??



Mach einfach alles Schritt für Schritt


----------



## ameise11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

habe ich doch , aber kannst du mir nicht kurz sagen  wo denn der fehler ist ?


----------



## Knexi (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> habe ich doch , aber kannst du mir nicht kurz sagen  wo denn der fehler ist ?



1.) Konfigurieren->Benutzerdefiniert, dort den Chip auswählen: zB IT8718F at $290 ISA, dann bei den Lüftern, die du verwalten willst (zB PWM 1 Mode, PWM 2 Mode.....) bei übernehmen in Sofwarecontrolled umstellen und den Haken bei erinnern setzen.

2.) Bei Geschwindigkeiten kannst du jetz für jeden Lüfter die minimale und maximale Spannung in % festlegen

3.) Bei Temperaturen kannst du jetzt noch die wünschenswerten Temperaturen festlegen.


----------



## ameise11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ok, vielen dank , ich habs jetzt .


----------



## ameise11 (22. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

hallo, 

ich habe jetzt vorne noch den enermax everest eingebaut . jetzt taucht er aber  nicht dort im speed fan auf ,wo ich ihn  runterregeln und erhöhen kann . dort sind nur der cpu-lü. , die zwei scythe 1200er ( hängen am y-kabel ) und  ein mysterioser speed drei lüfter.

wie kann ich denn den everest auch dazu tun , damit ich ihn regeln kann ?

danke


----------



## Knexi (22. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*



ameise11 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt vorne noch den enermax everest eingebaut . jetzt taucht er aber  nicht dort im speed fan auf ,wo ich ihn  runterregeln und erhöhen kann . dort sind nur der cpu-lü. , die zwei scythe 1200er ( hängen am y-kabel ) und  ein mysterioser speed drei lüfter.
> 
> ...



Hast du ihn am Mainboard angesteckt?
der Speed 3 Lüfter wird es sein


----------



## ameise11 (25. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

ich habe auch noch den netzteil lüfter ( enermax 525 modu ) ans mainboard angeschlossen, der wird ja auch noch irgendwo erscheinen , dient glaube ich nur zur information der drehzahl, glaube ich .


ja, den everest hab eich ans main angeschlossen .

aber wie stelle ich das ein ?


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Im BIOS oder mit Speedfan.


----------



## Senshu (25. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Zu den Monitoren:
Habe bei fast allen neuen Samsung TN-Modellen ein starkes Bleeding am unteren und oberen Rand festgestellt - fällt gerade beim Filme schauen oder bei dunklen Bildern sehr unangenehm auf. Würde an Deiner Stelle einen der LGs nehmen.

Wenn Du nur 880 Euro komplett ausgeben willst, dann sollste du dir mal überlegen statt nem Intel-System mit Dualcore nen AMD mit nem kleinen Phenom II X4 zu nehmen. Da haste für dein Geld aufjedenfall mehr Leistung.


----------



## Jayhawk (25. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

Auch wenn das immer was teurer ist, finde ich funktion und aussehen einfach gut: Lüftersteuerung gibt es bei caseking für 25€


----------



## ameise11 (26. August 2009)

*AW: möchte einen guten pc zusammenstellen*

also der everest reagiert garnicht wenn ich den speed 3 lüfter runterregle.
die drehzahl geht garnicht nach unten .


----------

